# Birchbox October 2014 Spoilers! Video is up



## Kristine Walker (Sep 19, 2014)

The video is on YouTube but I can't paste the link for some reason. Looking great on this peek.

(magicalmom dropping in with the link for the October boxes!  Click for Box 1, change the number at the end for other boxes!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb1

Enjoy!)


----------



## LadyK (Sep 19, 2014)

I was just about to come post.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKvKux1k1ok



Hopefully the link works.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmmm...personally not super excited by the choices this time. I wonder if they will have a special box again this time around.


----------



## KatieKat (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not excited by the choices this time either. I think I'll be leaving it all up to chance this month.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Sep 19, 2014)

I think I might opt for the ModelCo lipstick... It looks like a very nice color'


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooray for October!  And lippies!  So excited as it is my birth month.  And Halloween!

Will prob do Mally in box 1 and Model co in box 2.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 19, 2014)

I think the Mally liquid lipsticks look nice.  I kind of like not choosing a sample though.  I'll have to think about it over the next few days.

eta

I forgot I reactivated an old sub last month.  So Mally on one and no choice on the other.  Problem solved!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm actually most excited about the books.  I'm right in the middle of _Dark Places_ and was trying to decide whether to go pick up my comic con pass tonight or stay home and try to finish it tonight.  Between the fact that the doors for the con open for tickets and passes at 8am (I normally get up at 5am for work, so 8am is not a big deal for me *at all*), the theme for October, and the fact that they're featuring Gillian Flynn next month, I'm going to stay home and read!  And then hope that they offer the books in the Birchbox shop individually so I can pick up _Gone Girl_ and _Sharp Objects_ with points if I don't get them in any of my Halloween mystery gift exchanges (I'm doing three of them, and one is specifically for books).


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 19, 2014)

I am choosing the Model Co. lipstick. Kitty is my absolute favorite lipstick and I have used up my tube. I am grateful I don't have to purchase another trio pack to get a new one.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm actually most excited about the books.  I'm right in the middle of _Dark Places_ and was trying to decide whether to go pick up my comic con pass tonight or stay home and try to finish it tonight.  Between the fact that the doors for the con open for tickets and passes at 8am (I normally get up at 5am for work, so 8am is not a big deal for me *at all*), the theme for October, and the fact that they're featuring Gillian Flynn next month, I'm going to stay home and read!  And then hope that they offer the books in the Birchbox shop individually so I can pick up _Gone Girl_ and _Sharp Objects_ with points if I don't get them in any of my Halloween mystery gift exchanges (I'm doing three of them, and one is specifically for books).


I vote for finishing the book!  I really liked Dark Places thought it ended well.  I've read Gone Girl (I'm getting way to excited for the movie coming out) but need to read Sharp Objects still.  I actually have it checked out from the library but just haven't read it yet.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 19, 2014)

Will be getting the lipstick.

I don't like glosses, which is a shame because the colors are pretty.

And the eyeliner is crap, in my opinion. It goes on nice, but by the end of the day I looked like a raccoon. 

Lipstick it is. =3


----------



## liilak (Sep 19, 2014)

I normally don't like glosses but this one is intriguing- I've never seen a high pigmented gloss before.  I already have something similar to the Modelco so I think I'll choose one gloss color with one sub and the other with the other. 

I already have that pencil from ipsy and it smudges like crazy.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm down to one subs this month. I don't think I'm picking. I'm drowning in lippies as much as I want to try Mally.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> I think I might opt for the ModelCo lipstick... It looks like a very nice color'


me too.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 19, 2014)

I have been wanting to try anything from Mally, so I was super excited to see those choices. I'm going to go with the Petal color. Yay!

Do they really think many people are  going to choose the teeny Lord&amp;Berry BLACK eyeliner that has been sent out a bajillion times by multiple subs?!?!  I have a feeling not too many people will choose that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 19, 2014)

I am addicted to lip products so I'm going to choose the Mally as I've never tried that brand before. I'm also totally buying two of those candles...one for me &amp; one for my sister!

They didn't mention when the PSY email would go out, did they? I don't think they did...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not sure of my choice yet...will have to think about it!

In other news, my Benefit Beauty Bash box showed up today! Pretty excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 19, 2014)

I've enjoyed the one Mally product I have, so I think I'm going to try some more. As for my second account, I debating between a mystery and unsubbing – I just have so much stuff.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 19, 2014)

I have 2 of the Party Proof lipsticks, but not Kitty...I do like them, but I'm also liking the look of that Melon gloss...hmm. At least I know I don't want the liner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm kind of tempted by the candle, but it really depends how much it is.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I am addicted to lip products so I'm going to choose the Mally as I've never tried that brand before. I'm also totally buying two of those candles...one for me &amp; one for my sister!
> 
> They didn't mention when the PSY email would go out, did they? I don't think they did...


Emails go out 9/25 they did not "say" it but it flashed on the screen!  Hope that helps!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 19, 2014)

I think I'm going to choose the modelco.  Also I can barely believe that they're talking about october boxes already!! September went by so fast   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 19, 2014)

I got a modelco lipstick in my July 2013 box but I can't remember what color it was, I traded it.

I might go for it again and the lip glosses.

I don't hate the liner, but wish it was brown with glitter instead of black.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 19, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got a modelco lipstick in my July 2013 box but I can't remember what color it was, I traded it.
> 
> I might go for it again and the lip glosses.
> 
> I don't hate the liner, but wish it was brown with glitter instead of black.


To each their own, but that brand of eyeliner is really only good if you plan to smudge it into a smokey-eye kind of thing. 

Just wanted to save you from the disappointment I'm sure everyone has had with that brand.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Sep 19, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I have 2 of the Party Proof lipsticks, but not Kitty...I do like them, but I'm also liking the look of that Melon gloss...hmm. At least I know I don't want the liner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm kind of tempted by the candle, but it really depends how much it is.


In the video there was a blurb that said it was $18


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 20, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Emails go out 9/25 they did not "say" it but it flashed on the screen!  Hope that helps!


Thank you! That's like, NEXT WEEK!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2014)

bubbalou33 said:


> In the video there was a blurb that said it was $18


Thanks! Guess I wasn't paying much attention!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Sep 20, 2014)

I got both of the Mally colors in a TSV from QVC back in December (I ended up returning the kit because I just wasn't wowed by the shadows...all three palettes ended up looking so similar on me). 

I "think" the lip colors were okay but obviously didn't wow me or I would remember!  LOL!

The ModelCo Kitty color is way too neutral/light for me...my face disappears with nude lipsticks.

I am afraid to not pick the Mally for fear that I'll end up with the eyeliner if I don't pick something else!


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 20, 2014)

I've had the Mally lipgloss before (the lightest pink shade) and it was just 'ok.'   I think I'll pick the darker pink of Mally for my sample.  The Modelco is a bit too neutral for me to pull off and there's no way I'd ever in a million years want another black eyeliner (glitter or no) because I'm swimming in them. Plus I find Lord &amp; Berry to be difficult to apply, dry and not very pigmented.  

I've been so impressed with Birchbox lately, this was another good month for me and I think it's great they're offering two full size products (the tiny L&amp;B eyeliner seems out of place compared to the other choices).


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 20, 2014)

I am considering picking the Mally in Melon. I Loved my choice of Shiesido this month.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 20, 2014)

I tried L&amp;B when I was with Ipsy - it smudged horribly.  I'm scared if I don't do a PYS, I'll get it.  None of the PYS this month call my name though. It's an October box, you would think they would have more of a red/berry/etc lip colors.  Here is to hoping for a curated box...


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 20, 2014)

Hmmm... not super excited about any of the PYS, so I'm going to stick with only two boxes this month - probably will get the ModelCo and the Mally in Melon. And......... I'm kind of tempted by the candle. XD

Can we use a gift card to buy the Birchbox Plus items or must it be paid with credit card?


----------



## amyd1259 (Sep 20, 2014)

I want all the lippies!! I almost want to open up more accounts so I can still get a full mystery box and so I can pick up an extra box for a Christmas gift. But that might be a bit excessive. Maybe...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm probably going to pick the lipstick, but the Mally glosses are pretty too!

I am actually kind of annoyed that there's only makeup to choose from this month. Couldn't they have put a skincare item in there too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's easy for me, but my mom also gets Birchbox and she only wears ONE color of lipstick and while she wears mascara, she doesn't wear any other eye makeup, so none of these samples are going to work for her.

I'm hoping there will be one of those "fashionista"-like boxes that have a set group of samples that she might like. She likes choosing a sample each month so she'll be bummed out that there's nothing she's interested in.


----------



## Megan27ist (Sep 20, 2014)

None of the choices are really calling my name. . . but I don't want to be stuck with that little eyeliner (I've tried it already through Ipsy, and it was part of the reason I canceled their sub).  To pick or not to pick, that is the question.


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 20, 2014)

Does anyone else have the sinking feeling that even if we don't choose the eyeliner, a good number of us will end up with it any way?  Ipsy had enough to make sure almost every subscriber got one over the two months they gave them out so they are definitely giving these companies quite a few of them.  I would love to get the pink Malley. 

Did they say if there was going to be early access this time around for any group?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 20, 2014)

I can't decide between the lipstick and the  gloss, I'm spoiled and want both.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 20, 2014)

Just watched the video. No PYS is popping out for me this month so I might just let them surprise me. And it's a total pet peeve of mine, but they misspelled "receive" on their video. I before e except after c, people!


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 20, 2014)

Model Co Lipstick in Kitty is my go to lipstick. It is a neutral on the pink side and kind of looks like what MissJexie is wearing in her picture. It is light, creamy, tastes nice and doesn't separate like balms. I liked it so much When it came in my box that I bought the three pack, but Kitty was still my favorite color.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm excited for BB this month!  I want the ModelCo lipstick &amp; the add-on candle.  I never done a BB add-on &amp; I might even get 2 candles.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 20, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I'm excited for BB this month!  I want the ModelCo lipstick &amp; the add-on candle.  I never done a BB add-on &amp; I might even get 2 candles.


The ocean candle is definitely calling my name!


----------



## Dashery (Sep 20, 2014)

Ahh! Ooh! I literally spazzed when I saw the video was up. Now it's time to actually go watch it...

[Edit] ModelCo lipstick it is for me! It'll be the first product of theirs that I've ever tried.


----------



## Lanai12 (Sep 20, 2014)

I am excited to finally try a Mally lipgloss. I think those stupid Lord &amp; Berry pencils are going to be in a lot of boxes like they doubled up on the PYS this month or they will never get rid of them all.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 20, 2014)

The Mally products are liquid lipsticks, not lipglosses..right?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 20, 2014)

I actually like/want everything in this video! Going to look up the book club author. I'm never usually tempted by the add ons, but I kind of want both of these. I've been wanting to try Mally and I think I definitely want the Petal to Metal and maybe even Melon too. Also thinking I definitely want to try the ModelCo lipstick and I'm definitely going to be in the minority but I want the little Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner. I wear black liner pretty much every day and I LOVED the black sparkle one I had from UD back in the day so I'm down to try this one. I probably won't pick it because I figure either there's a chance it'll be in the same box as one of these other items since they seem to love to do that and if I don't get it, it'll probably be really easy to trade for.


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know if I should go with the ModelCo or the Mally. Both I'd be excited to receive! (But not excited about the eyeliner, so I definitely need to choose!!)


----------



## atomic (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not excited like last month, but I'll probably go for one of the Mally glosses or the ModelCo.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 20, 2014)

I wish they were offering a different color of the Model Co lipstick.  I like their formula, but I just can't do such a nude color.

Are the Mally colors new?  I'm having trouble getting a good idea of the shades.  I think I might pick the two Mally colors and leave my third box to chance.  Hopefully I won't end up with a million tiny black eyeliners!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 20, 2014)

I am not sure if I want to pick anything this time.  i'm still swimming in lip products and I really don't need another eyeliner.  (Especially not a black one!)  I may leave things up to chance.  I do love the candle they're doing for Birchbox plus.  I may have to do an add-on this month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 20, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> To each their own, but that brand of eyeliner is really only good if you plan to smudge it into a smokey-eye kind of thing.
> 
> Just wanted to save you from the disappointment I'm sure everyone has had with that brand.


I'm familiar with the liner, got a full size in a past sample society box and got the mini in a recent ipsy bag. I don't recall it being particularly terrible.


----------



## Soanders (Sep 20, 2014)

I wish you could choose the candle scent. Sugar Rush sounds so much more up my alley.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 20, 2014)

KITTY!!! I swear I had that lipstick in the "wanted" section of my trade list for MONTHS last year, but everyone ended up liking theirs and not trading it!  I'm so getting that on one account.  Not picking anything on the other, hopefully they don't send an L&amp;B eyeliner.

I wish they'd do a "pick the sample you DON'T want" option as well!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 20, 2014)

I think I'm the only person who can't stand Flynn's books, and my husband is going to drag me to Gone Girl when it premieres (Trent Reznor is doing the soundtrack, which is the only reason he wants to see it). I read Gone Girl and haaaaated it, then I read Sharp Objects and barely finished it, I was so mad at the characters. Ugh. (Book thoughts below in spoilers)
 
I think I'll try for the lipstick gloss stuff though, to go back to the PYS discussion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have so many lip products but they're all so fun to try out!



Spoiler



Gone Girl made me SO mad because I got to the halfway point where she's revealed to be alive, and I thought it was an interesting concept--then I kept reading and I was FURIOUS at Amy because she's SUCH A witch. She did all this crap to Nick because she was basically bored with their relationship--he never did ANYTHING to her. I lost interest in her reasoning right away and rage-read through the end, hoping she would just die. If I do have to see the movie, I hear she rewrote the ending, so maybe it'll be better. Maybe she'll get stabbed halfway through the book and really be a ghost or something, even THAT would be better!

Sharp Objects suffered from a similar issue, where I couldn't give a crap about the main character because she's so poorly characterized and unrelatable. I get it, she had a terrible childhood and her mother is certifiably insane, but all the crap with her stepsister is just so out of left field and terribly justified.

tl;dr: I think Flynn is severely overrated.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> The Mally products are liquid lipsticks, not lipglosses..right?



Yup, in the video they said they were liquid lipsticks.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 20, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I think I'm the only person who can't stand Flynn's books, and my husband is going to drag me to Gone Girl when it premieres (Trent Reznor is doing the soundtrack, which is the only reason he wants to see it). I read Gone Girl and haaaaated it, then I read Sharp Objects and barely finished it, I was so mad at the characters. Ugh. (Book thoughts below in spoilers)
> 
> I think I'll try for the lipstick gloss stuff though, to go back to the PYS discussion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have so many lip products but they're all so fun to try out!
> 
> ...


Haha, I agree with you on Gone Girl, that book pissed me off! I wished death upon her too!


----------



## mckondik (Sep 20, 2014)

I think I will try a Mally and actually do an add-on this time for the first time!  I really like the bracelet!  Now have to decide which account gets which...


----------



## kyxli (Sep 20, 2014)

Hmm, I might end up not picking again this month. I didn't pick anything in September, and I actually ended up really liking my box.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 20, 2014)

I already received almost all of the Model Co. colors in previous boxes and swaps, so I'm going to pass on Kitty. I didn't even like the formula. It's too dry, chalky, settled in lip lines horribly, and I hated the scent.

Although I don't like lipglosses, I guess I'll give the Mally a try on one of my accounts then leave the other two up to BB, which means I'll be getting eyeliner for sure. Something tells me the lip gloss will be identical to Stila Lip Glazes, and that's not a good thing.

This is a let down compared to the September PYS choices. Can't all be home runs, can it?


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 20, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe @ceredonia  I haven't read the book you're talking about, but I've definitely watched a horror film before, and in the first scene realized I hated a character and yeah, they were probably gonna survive.  And they did! 

As much as I love reading, I'm not tempted by BB's book offerings.  I know what I like, and with the exception of Terry Pratchett and Robert Rankin I'm moving all my books to Kindle anyhow.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 20, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I think I'm the only person who can't stand Flynn's books, and my husband is going to drag me to Gone Girl when it premieres (Trent Reznor is doing the soundtrack, which is the only reason he wants to see it). I read Gone Girl and haaaaated it, then I read Sharp Objects and barely finished it, I was so mad at the characters. Ugh. (Book thoughts below in spoilers)
> 
> I think I'll try for the lipstick gloss stuff though, to go back to the PYS discussion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have so many lip products but they're all so fun to try out!
> 
> ...


I hated Gone Girl and everyone I've talked to that read it hates it too. I don't know why it's getting so much hype. I know for the movie they are completely changing the ending though, so maybe they can salvage something.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 20, 2014)

For Gone Girl, I enjoyed the book.  However, I did hate the ending.  It bothered me for a while after I finished reading it because I really did like the story but just thought it ended poorly.  Despite that, I still think of it as one of my favorite books.  It was one I couldn't put down and I looked forward to reading it.  I'm interested to see the differences in the movie from the book.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Sep 20, 2014)

There are a bunch of self-tanners in 'what's new' I'm scared... Please NO!!!!


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 20, 2014)

I loved Gone Girl! The ending upset me a lot, but about 6 months after reading it, I decided the ending was fitting.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 21, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> I already received almost all of the Model Co. colors in previous boxes and swaps, so I'm going to pass on Kitty. I didn't even like the formula. It's too dry, chalky, settled in lip lines horribly, and I hated the scent.
> 
> Although I don't like lipglosses, I guess I'll give the Mally a try on one of my accounts then leave the other two up to BB, which means I'll be getting eyeliner for sure. *Something tells me the lip gloss will be identical to Stila Lip Glazes, and that's not a good thing.*
> 
> This is a let down compared to the September PYS choices. Can't all be home runs, can it?


I was at Ulta today and swatched some of the Mally liquid lipsticks on my hand. They felt exactly like Stila lip glazes, which I hate. 

I wish we we had an "E) None of the above" option, as opposed to the "I don't care, surprise me" option of not picking any of the samples.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 21, 2014)

I hated it too! Liked the first half, but hated the "twist" and the ending.

I'm excited for this month! I like both the add-ons (maybe first time ever I will order one) and the lip glosses and lipstick look really fun.



ceredonia said:


> I think I'm the only person who can't stand Flynn's books, and my husband is going to drag me to Gone Girl when it premieres (Trent Reznor is doing the soundtrack, which is the only reason he wants to see it). I read Gone Girl and haaaaated it, then I read Sharp Objects and barely finished it, I was so mad at the characters. Ugh. (Book thoughts below in spoilers)
> 
> I think I'll try for the lipstick gloss stuff though, to go back to the PYS discussion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have so many lip products but they're all so fun to try out!
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 21, 2014)

I think I'm going to get the Model Co lipstick


----------



## Mystica (Sep 21, 2014)

I've never tried a Mally product, will probably pick that.  

I received L&amp;B in my Ipsy too, I was not excited about it, but it surprised me, I like it a lot for the waterline and have been reaching for it ever since. 

I would probably pick up another L&amp;B but this one has glitter so I wouldn't be able to use it where I'd want to use it (waterline).


----------



## angienharry (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm hoping for a fall polish this month. I think I'm going to try the Mally gloss as my PYS. None of them thrill me but I'm afraid if I don't pick one, they will send me the liner and I definitely don't need another liner.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 21, 2014)

So I just tried to reserve the add-on candle and got the message - Unable to load vertical Bella J. candle.

Doesn't sound like it worked right?  Does anyone know if it's too early to reserve?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

I was looking around at their videos, this one isn't a spoiler, but I have to know - WHY?  Why would anyone purposely do this?  I can achieve that look by leaving my makeup on when I sleep

I love adventurous looks, but this to me, just looks sloppy and I want to fix her eye makeup!! https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/how-to-reverse-smoky-eye?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=women_non_sub&amp;utm_campaign=092114_W_NS_Engagement


----------



## glitzygal (Sep 21, 2014)

I think I'm going to go with the mango Mally gloss - although I am tempted to just pass on making a choice to see what happens.  I'm also really tempted to start a second account, I've really been enjoying BB since I signed up in August.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 21, 2014)

Nothing really interests me with this month's pick your samples, so I think I'll opt for a surprise.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2014)

I think im going for the Model co in kitty because I love the name, crazy cat lady over here! Hoping they send it since they dont guarantee the  PYS for APO addresses.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was looking around at their videos, this one isn't a spoiler, but I have to know - WHY?  Why would anyone purposely do this?  *I can achieve that look by leaving my makeup on when I sleep*
> 
> I love adventurous looks, but this to me, just looks sloppy and I want to fix her eye makeup!! https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/how-to-reverse-smoky-eye?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=women_non_sub&amp;utm_campaign=092114_W_NS_Engagement


That was actually specifically a recommendation in a recent _Allure_:  Apply your eye makeup before you go to bed and wake up with beautifully smudged shadow and liner!  Which...  ugh.  No.  It had its time and place, and that was the grunge scene in the early '90s.  This whole revival thing is *not* working for me.

(And now I sound like my mom and her friends lamenting my high school obsession with '60s stuff.)

ANYWAY.  This month's options:  I *really* do not want that eyeliner, and I'm not impressed with the Party Proof lipstick, but I'm not particularly sold on the Mally gloss.  I'm not sure what I'm going to do, especially since the last time I tried not picking anything because I didn't want any of the choices, I received one of them.  And I canceled my monthly boxes (my main account is annual) already.  I'm trying to decide whether to use a code and resubscribe or wait until next time around.  I'm currently leaning towards waiting until next month, code or not.  I have a big Kickstarter pledge right around the corner, so I need to get past that before I start adding any more boxes.  I already skipped Scratch and Julep.  I might as well skip extra Birchboxes, too.


----------



## tulippop (Sep 21, 2014)

I seem to be one of the few people who liked the modelco lipsticks I've gotten so far. XD  So I'm happy for the kitty one.  I'll probably end up picking something for my boxes since the 1 time I didn't pick something I got a pretty sucky box (at least for me it wasn't great).  

Edit: Oh, and does anyone know how much the candle is going to be?  I don't recall hearing/seeing it in the video.


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 21, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I was at Ulta today and swatched some of the Mally liquid lipsticks on my hand. They felt exactly like Stila lip glazes, which I hate.
> 
> I wish we we had an "E) None of the above" option, as opposed to the "I don't care, surprise me" option of not picking any of the samples.


So it's comparable to Stila? Gah, this is making me rethink things.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> I already received almost all of the Model Co. colors in previous boxes and swaps, so I'm going to pass on Kitty. I didn't even like the formula. It's too dry, chalky, settled in lip lines horribly, and I hated the scent.
> 
> Although I don't like lipglosses, I guess I'll give the Mally a try on one of my accounts then leave the other two up to BB, which means I'll be getting eyeliner for sure. Something tells me the lip gloss will be identical to Stila Lip Glazes, and that's not a good thing.
> 
> This is a let down compared to the September PYS choices. Can't all be home runs, can it?


Actually, the Mally isn't anywhere near as sticky as Stila's lip glazes. It really isn't very sticky at all. I bought the color Mally's Look on ebay when they were sent out by New Beauty Test Tube. I don't use it often. It is a bit neutral for me. And the staying power is similar to a gloss. That said, I am probably going to pick up both of these plus the Kitty lipstick on my 3 accounts. Kitty is my priority as I chased that in the trade threads and never got it. But then, I'm a lippie addict. I don't know what I'll do if they put together a complete box you can choose and I want it too. Yikes! But, happy lippie month for me!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Sep 22, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I seem to be one of the few people who liked the modelco lipsticks I've gotten so far. XD  So I'm happy for the kitty one.  I'll probably end up picking something for my boxes since the 1 time I didn't pick something I got a pretty sucky box (at least for me it wasn't great).
> 
> *Edit: Oh, and does anyone know how much the candle is going to be?  I don't recall hearing/seeing it in the video.  *


The candle is going for $18.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Sep 22, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> I think I might opt for the ModelCo lipstick... It looks like a very nice color'


Me too!
Or the candle?....


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> That was actually specifically a recommendation in a recent _Allure_: Apply your eye makeup before you go to bed and wake up with beautifully smudged shadow and liner! Which... ugh. No.


Oh goodness, no.  All the eye makeup would be IN my eyes and all over my pillows and brow bone if I tried that.  I can't even get eyeliner to last half a day and they're suggesting I put it on at night?  I don't think so!  The only "look" I would have if I tried that would be "flaming red eye irritation."


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Me too!
> 
> Or the candle?....


the candle is not one of the items we can pick for our boxes. It is an add-on, which you will pay $$. So, it isn't an "or" option, you can have both.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 22, 2014)

Not feeling the PYS choices. I have enough lip products and black eyeliner. But I think this is why I need a break from beauty subscriptions, I definitely miss getting the points, though.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 22, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Not feeling the PYS choices. I have enough lip products and black eyeliner. But I think this is why I need a break from beauty subscriptions, I definitely miss getting the points, though.


I'm feeling the same way, though I may take the lipstick.  Coincidentally, the AC in my condo is broken so I am going to have to shell out $$$ to get it fixed (it's an issue affecting the heater, as well, and it's still in the 80s for daily highs here, so I really can't put it off).  So I will take the box because I've already paid for it (quit and resubbed with a 100 point code), then use my points after reviewing a couple of items (will have 400 and am in need of shampoo and conditioner -- since when have I been practical? but financial reality is setting in...), then cancel for a long while and work on paying those credit card and student loan bills and using up my massive stash of beauty products.


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm thinking the mally, but can't decide which color!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Sep 23, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> So I just tried to reserve the add-on candle and got the message - Unable to load vertical Bella J. candle.
> 
> Doesn't sound like it worked right?  Does anyone know if it's too early to reserve?


This happened to me, too. Except I kept trying, in different browsers and on my phone, thinking it was a temporary glitch. If I have accidentally reserved five candles, I would not be surprised. :rotfl:

As for the PYS, I agree - no standouts this month. But I'll have to pick something lest be stuck with that dodgy looking eyeliner pencil.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 23, 2014)

Melon is the more coral/pink/lighter shade right? I can't find the information anywhere for some odd reason.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 23, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> This happened to me, too. Except I kept trying, in different browsers and on my phone, thinking it was a temporary glitch. If I have accidentally reserved five candles, I would not be surprised. :rotfl:
> 
> As for the PYS, I agree - no standouts this month. But I'll have to pick something lest be stuck with that dodgy looking eyeliner pencil.


Same here. I think I'm going to go with the ModelCo lippie for this very reason...though last month there were some boxes that had two PYS options! So hopefully we don't get stuck with the liner anyway.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 23, 2014)

I just figured out that this Model Co lipstick in Kitty, is a darker more pigmented color than the nude one they sent me, before. Now I am waffling on trying to get it. I think I will.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 23, 2014)

I REALLY want the bracelet add on but I'm so afraid of another the Kate Spade necklace debacle.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 23, 2014)

OMG the candle is sold out already?? WTH!


----------



## LindaF (Sep 23, 2014)

I tried reserving the candle also and got the same response:  sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 23, 2014)

Same with me on the candle...how did it sell out that fast I'm so confused...


----------



## Elena K (Sep 23, 2014)

The more I think about it, the more I lean towards Model Co Lipstick. I wish they offered Dusk til Down instead of Kitty, as darker nudes usually work better for me. The pinkish Mally lipstick looks intriguing as well. This month I'll pick a sample just to avoid the eyeliner. I was previously sent out by Ipsy, and I haven't seen a single person who was happy about it.

About the candle, is possible it's not available yet? sometimes newly added items show up as OOS...


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree the Model Co Dusk til Dawn looks like a much more flattering color.

Count me surprised that the candle sold out so fast. But, remember you can do like me, and order it from the store when you have a coupon. Then you will get to pick the fragrance. My Birchbox order already shipped. So, my candle is supposed to arrive on Monday.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow. I was thinking about doing the candle add on but I guess not.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 23, 2014)

I was able to reserve the candle this morning, but I haven't gotten a confirmation for it yet.


----------



## overthehill (Sep 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Same with me on the candle...how did it sell out that fast I'm so confused...



I got my candle/bracelet email at about 7:30 (EDT) this morning, and reserved my candle right then... only got one b/c I didn't think 18 extra points was worth spending $18 more.
Not thrilled with any of these picks so I guess I'll do a Mally with my Aces sub and no choice with my backup sub....


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 23, 2014)

Whaaat? Candle already sold out? That's kinda absurd...Especially seeing reviews for the other candles weren't that great....The bracelet looks really effing cute, but IDK if I want to spend an extra $24 on it. As for samples, not really feeling them. Might end up with the brighter more fun Mally color. We'll see when it comes to PYS day!


----------



## tamberella (Sep 23, 2014)

I am teetering between the Mally Petal to the Metal and the ModelCo Kitty. Could I be wrong in thinking that the ModelCo might be the hardest to get of the 4 items? So that attracts me, I know it is silly. Also, I think that it will be harder to figure out which box you might get if you pick the Mally because they might not distinguish between the two colors on the box details. That is part of the fun for me trying to figure out which box you might get.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 23, 2014)

Grrrrrrr! Within minutes of the Birchbox Plus reservation email, the candle was sold out. Seriously Birchbox?!?!? The only time I want to upgrade and I can't? Waaaaaaaah!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 23, 2014)

ok so I just got the bb plus addon email like half an hour ago...I wasn't going to add these things but I'm kind of surprised I got it so late.  I actually checked my spam folder earlier in the day because I hadn't seen it.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, tried to get the candle too but no luck.  This was the first time I wanted one of the add-ons.


----------



## KD209 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm actually really annoyed at BB for this one. I'm an Ace (I qualified for Aces early last week, it shows up on my profile and everything) and I have yet to receive an email about the October Birchbox Plus items, even though CS told me last week that I would definitely get the email early as an Ace.

I was planning on ordering BOTH the bracelet and the candle, I really wanted them. And they are BOTH sold out. Before I even get an email (again, as a supposed VIP customer).

I am so beyond frustrated that they aren't accommodating their customers/subscribers by providing these items after all of the hype and advertising they sent out to us about them. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 23, 2014)

KD209 said:


> I'm actually really annoyed at BB for this one. I'm an Ace (I qualified for Aces early last week, it shows up on my profile and everything) and I have yet to receive an email about the October Birchbox Plus items, even though CS told me last week that I would definitely get the email early as an Ace.
> 
> I was planning on ordering BOTH the bracelet and the candle, I really wanted them. And they are BOTH sold out. Before I even get an email (again, as a supposed VIP customer).
> 
> I am so beyond frustrated that they aren't accommodating their customers/subscribers by providing these items after all of the hype and advertising they sent out to us about them. Anyone else feel the same?


actually I was wondering about this - I'm Ace on both accounts and I usually get the emails very early.  I don't know what's happening this month.


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 23, 2014)

I was going to go for the candle until I saw the pictures of the typical charms people get.  Not for me.  But of course since i wasn't particularly interested, all my links worked and it showed in stock for me.  

I hope you guys who want one are able to get it. : /


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 24, 2014)

So tomorrow is the day they will allow Aces and those who referred a friend to pick a sample? The last few months it was easy to pick and even pick a back up. This month I am still on the fence, the only thing I know I do not want is that dang eyeliner. So I suppose I better pick a sample on both boxes.

After a few months of getting them early, like this time of month, it looks like my September boxes really are not going to show up until the 30th. They have made some changes as well recently as to what they will and will not ship to Alaska. Sorry for the vent, just feeling pissy about BB lately.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 24, 2014)

I was going to go for the candle when I got the e-mail yesterday.  But after looking online a little more, the jewelry offered isn't something I would wear.  Still not sure what to pick for the PYS…I really want to avoid that eyeliner.  I was hoping for a curated box this month…but it doesn't look like it is going to happen.


----------



## ChemLady (Sep 24, 2014)

Today (9/24) is the day for the early PYS, correct?  I feel like I read that somewhere, but I can't find where I would have read it from.....


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 24, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> Today (9/24) is the day for the early PYS, correct?  I feel like I read that somewhere, but I can't find where I would have read it from.....


Yes, it said under the video section on the website. They really are late with the emails today.


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 24, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Yes, it said under the video section on the website. They really are late with the emails today.


Last month I didn't get mine until 2:30.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2014)

Last month I didn't get my *early* emails til about 2 pm (aka "right when I'm picking my kids up from school").  Thankfully, none of the sample choices ran out.  Really hoping I get my emails earlier today!  I really want that "Kitty" lipstick and it seems to be a popular choice!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 24, 2014)

As soon as someone gets email, if there is a "box" like the last couple months, could you post the contents? TIA!!!


----------



## Meeesha (Sep 24, 2014)

So I just tried adding the cuff and it worked!  Haven't gotten a confirmation email yet, but crossing my fingers and toes


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 24, 2014)

I was too impatient waiting for the Ace email....Here's the Guest Curated Box this month


----------



## ChemLady (Sep 24, 2014)

So like last month, if you kept your email with the link to the PYS selection, it updates to the October selection!  I just got in and picked my sample (the Model co lipstick). I haven't received the official email (or a confirmation), but it worked fine last month. Have at it!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 24, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I was too impatient waiting for the Ace email....Here's the Guest Curated Box this month


Thanks for posting this! 

I would love to try Tocca and get another Beauty Protector spray, but I don't want another Vasanti scrub and black mascara. Oh, well it's between Model Co and Mally lipsticks now.


----------



## cherienova (Sep 24, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I was too impatient waiting for the Ace email....Here's the Guest Curated Box this month


want! this is awesome, i have tried most of these samples, but they are all awesome.


----------



## atomic (Sep 24, 2014)

Every time they've released the PYS options, I've known pretty quickly which one I wanted. This month, I still don't know.


----------



## cherienova (Sep 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if I can use BB points for the box add ons? I emailed BB a few days ago and haven't heard back.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 24, 2014)

atomic said:


> Every time they've released the PYS options, I've known pretty quickly which one I wanted. This month, I still don't know.


I know I'm having a real hard time choosing, bright lip gloss or nudish lipstick. I'm really waffling. The guest editor box is pretty cool too!


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting about using last month's emails.  I was just able to reserve my choices for my boxes for this month.  Now I can stop stalking my email and actually do something productive today lol.

Edited to say that I just got confirmations on my choices and two of the three were right.  The one were I had chosen the Model Co lippie came back as a confirmation for Power Lash Black Mascara.  Since that wasn't one of the choices I'm not quite sure what to think of that. Lol.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 24, 2014)

cherienova said:


> Does anyone know if I can use BB points for the box add ons? I emailed BB a few days ago and haven't heard back.


No, you can't. 

I just reserved for one of my accounts using last month's email. On my other I use gmail and always delete emails so they aren't in my inbox. I have to remember NOT to do that with Birchbox.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 24, 2014)

I just took the plunge and chose the ModelCo kitty, I hope I have no regrets!!! Now I can move on with my day!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 24, 2014)

So, I just reserved the Model Co Kitty lipstick and I got a confirmation from Birchbox MAN that I selected the Powerlash Mascara. I hope that's just a glitch. I clicked through again from last month's e-mail and it said I had reserved the lipstick.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 24, 2014)

I haven't gotten ANY confirmation email, but I screenshotted the Mally Petal to the Metal (which they def described as the melon color btw).


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 24, 2014)

I am gonna be patient and wait for my email.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 24, 2014)

I went with one of the curated box, one of the Mally Melon glosses, and I think I may leave the other up to chance--that box is my oldest, so I am more likely to get new stuff on that one.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 24, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> So, I just reserved the Model Co Kitty lipstick and I got a confirmation from Birchbox MAN that I selected the Powerlash Mascara. I hope that's just a glitch. I clicked through again from last month's e-mail and it said I had reserved the lipstick.


I got the same email saying I reserved the mascara. I hope I reserved the right thing, I'm worried now!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm glad people mentioned looking at the charms that come in the Bella candles.  I don't feel so bad about them being sold out now.  Only a few of the ones I saw online looked like anything I would wear or gift.  I will still be hoping someone on here gets some real bling!  

No sample choice e-mail yet but I don't think I'm going to pick anything.  I would go for the curated box but I am still working on a full size beauty protector and don't want more vasanti.  This will be another birchbox roulette month.  Overall I am liking their new approach.  I just wish I knew how to avoid black eyeliner!


----------



## bluturtle (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they have the descriptions mixed up...at least I hope they do! I hope I picked right!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 24, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I got the same email saying I reserved the mascara. I hope I reserved the right thing, I'm worried now!


OK, that makes me feel better. When I go back to the "pick your sample" site it has it right. Hopefully they go by that since the mascara isn't even an option.


----------



## KatieKat (Sep 24, 2014)

This is the first month that I've been enticed by the guest curated box. I'm really going to miss the element of surprise, but I know I will use everything in that box, so I'm going to go with that one!


----------



## KMED1 (Sep 24, 2014)

I got the silly mascara confirmation on the ModelCo lip stick, but the glosses on the other accounts had the right product in the confirmation.  I'm not TOO worried since there isn't even a mascara in the sample choice, but I don't know still concerned lol


----------



## Queennie (Sep 24, 2014)

Why do the add ons have to sell out so fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 24, 2014)

I grabbed Kitty, I just got an email saying I reserved Powerlash as well.  I tried to take the route of picking something I actually need in my makeup wardrobe.  I'm out of my 2 favorite nudes and the ones I have are all too warm for my skin.  I was tempted by that guest box but I've barely used the Beauty Protector spray I already have, my black mascara stash is ridiculous, and citrus scents don't work on my skin.  Typing that out, wait why was I tempted?


----------



## tamberella (Sep 24, 2014)

KMED1 said:


> I got the silly mascara confirmation on the ModelCo lip stick, but the glosses on the other accounts had the right product in the confirmation.  I'm not TOO worried since there isn't even a mascara in the sample choice, but I don't know still concerned lol


They have powerlash in the guest editor box and it is by Modelco. I'm not sure if that is why there is a mix up, but I agree the choice screen does say I reserved the lipstick, so I'm okay.


----------



## Burnsidesk (Sep 24, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> So, I just reserved the Model Co Kitty lipstick and I got a confirmation from Birchbox MAN that I selected the Powerlash Mascara. I hope that's just a glitch. I clicked through again from last month's e-mail and it said I had reserved the lipstick.


Same thing happened to me, I emailed just to be sure, there's no way I wanna end up with mascara instead, or that dinky eyeliner. I'll let you ladies know what they say.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 24, 2014)

Dangit, no reserve PYS email for me yet.


----------



## cherienova (Sep 24, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> No, you can't.
> 
> I just reserved for one of my accounts using last month's email. On my other I use gmail and always delete emails so they aren't in my inbox. I have to remember NOT to do that with Birchbox.


Bummer, thank you for the info! Was too good to be true.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

I guess I'm going to have to e-mail them again since I never get the stinkin' PYS e-mails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 24, 2014)

Just picked the Modelco lipstick.  Mostly so I don't get the eyeliner... and it looks like a pretty color.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 24, 2014)

I just run out patience and picked Model Co lipstick using last month PYS email. I took a screenshot of my selection just in case.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 24, 2014)

I just got the PYS email...so hopefully the rest of you are getting yours!

Leaving it up to my profile on one account and I chose the Laggies box on my second. I want the Sage &amp; Fasten and Tocca!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 24, 2014)

I didn't realize pys emails were going out today, just checked my email and saw that I just got my emails like 5 min ago!  I picked the modelco lipstick on both. I don't think I would use anything in the curated box.

edit: just got confirmation emails and they both said I selected the modelco lipstick.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 24, 2014)

I picked both Mally lip colors on my accounts, but my question is, do you guys think its too late to unsub and resub to use a 100 point promo?


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

I chose the Mally...I was debating between that and the ModelCo. One subscription problems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm Brooklyn and this is my 2nd post!

I haven't gotten my official email from Birchbox yet but I was able to reserve a box using last months' email (That's why I never delete any emails!). I went with the curated box because none of the other samples really appealed to me. I have enough eyeliners and I don't really wear pinkish lipsticks. I received my confirmation already.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I picked both Mally lip colors on my accounts, but my question is, do you guys think its too late to unsub and resub to use a 100 point promo?


I think so.  I get the impression that canceling now will kind of reset your account, so you will no longer get the PYS option. 

(And I went with Petal to the Metal on my annual sub and have KEPT THE OTHER TWO BOXES CANCELED!  This is *big* for me.  I keep reminding myself of my Kickstarter pledge, though.  The less money I spend on boxes -- and the more I can pull in via eBay, which is super slow going -- means the more I can spend on nail wraps!)

ETA:  Heh.  I got the PYS email at the exact same minute that I received the confirmation email.  Also, I just realized that their theme is being a fan, and the reason I'm not resubbing on my other boxes this month is because of my fannish leanings for other things!


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 24, 2014)

Hoping that when I get my email, there's still Model Co. left. I really want that one, and it seems to be the popular choice!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 24, 2014)

I reserved Kitty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Sep 24, 2014)

I did Mally Petal to the Metal.  I had a hard itme choosing between that and the curated box to be honest- I really love the Tocca lotion, and the rollerball perfume sounds interesting. I like citrus scents.  But I really dont want the vasanti and I dont need any more mascaras.


----------



## noangel1981 (Sep 24, 2014)

I ended up going with the Mally in melon. I just dyed my hair light auburn and the model co looked too pink for red hair.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I picked both Mally lip colors on my accounts, but my question is, do you guys think its too late to unsub and resub to use a 100 point promo?


I think so. It would probably mess up your sample choice. I would wait for the next month.


----------



## disconik (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was looking around at their videos, this one isn't a spoiler, but I have to know - WHY?  Why would anyone purposely do this?  I can achieve that look by leaving my makeup on when I sleep
> 
> I love adventurous looks, but this to me, just looks sloppy and I want to fix her eye makeup!! https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/how-to-reverse-smoky-eye?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=women_non_sub&amp;utm_campaign=092114_W_NS_Engagement



That right there is a look I specifically try to AVOID.  They should call that look "Walk of Shame."


----------



## atomic (Sep 24, 2014)

I ended up going with ModelCo because I only have a handful of lipsticks and none in this particular shade.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 24, 2014)

I reckon I'll just get a couple of mystery boxes this month. I already have the ModelCo Kitty lippie and while it's ok, not my favorite. Not interested in the eyeliner or lipglosses and the guest editor box doesn't make my skirt fly up either. That's ok...surprise is good!


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 24, 2014)

Kitty and Melon for me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SammyP (Sep 24, 2014)

I selected the curated box.  

The Vasanti sold me since it does wonders for my skin.  It means I will get the Tocca 2 months in a row; however I can always use another hand cream.


----------



## Beckilg (Sep 24, 2014)

I hate sample choice!!!

I want random. I don't want to pick then be sad when I have box envy.

But I feel like not picking is even worse!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2014)

I went for the Kitty Lipstick on my Aces account and the curated box on my secondary account. I figured that if I left box #2 to chance I'd end up with the stupid mascara anyway. At least this way I know it's coming with 3 products I know I like plus one that I am curious about rather than another inevitable month of stinky shampoo and conditioner. lol


----------



## casey anne (Sep 24, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> I hate sample choice!!!
> 
> I want random. I don't want to pick then be sad when I have box envy.
> 
> But I feel like not picking is even worse!


I'm having that same feeling!!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2014)

Agreed! I left one box to chance last month and ended up with a box that failed to wow. Not sure that I will ever leave it to chance again if it just means I'll still end up with one of the PYS products anyway.


----------



## Lisa80 (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I guess I'm going to have to e-mail them again since I never get the stinkin' PYS e-mails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just did the same thing!


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 24, 2014)

I gave up and used last months PYS email. Of course, right after getting my conformation email, the PYS email finally comes. I ended up getting Petal to the Metal annnd the curated box. It would be nice to see potential box combos BEFORE selecting, as that could alter my decision.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 24, 2014)

Picked the Petal to the Metal on my annual sub and left my monthly sub to do random. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 24, 2014)

I choose the curated box. I am excited about everything in it except the mascara, but I will use it eventually anyway. I didn't really want any of the other PYS choices.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Birchbox PSA*

They added a new question to the profile to opt out of foil packets similar to the fragrance question!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I picked both Mally lip colors on my accounts, but my question is, do you guys think its too late to unsub and resub to use a 100 point promo?


All I know is I picked Davines on one account last month and unsubbed and resubbed on the 30th as an experiment and I still got my Davines. I hadn't resubbed with a point code on either account this month so I'm just going to do it anyway since it still worked for me last month.

eta Speaking of codes, what 100 point codes are there right now?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 24, 2014)

I never received the pys email on my second so I used last months. What is up with that? Anyway, I picked one of each Mally. I am kind of disappointed by this months selection. Nothing really stood out to me as an "I must get" item. No thank you to the eyeliner and the guest editor box (already sampled 3 of the 5 and the remaining 2 are not my style). I already have both the neutrals and bolds ModelCo lipstick sets so I didn't need another Kitty. I will say this though, Kitty is my go to color out of both collections. I think it's the perfect neutral shade for my coloring. Hopefully you ladies love it too! I actually really like the lipstick formula myself.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 24, 2014)

I got Kitty on my primary account. I have it and love it! I opted for the curated box on my other account. I love the Beauty Protector and the Vasanti, and the hand creme and perfume sound like things I'll like.

I've been so happy with my last few boxes. I think picking at least one sample I really want really keeps my box envy at a minimum.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 24, 2014)

Got my PYS emails today about 11am.  Had planned on getting Mally on my yearly and Kitty on my second sub but ended up with Laggies (seriously dumb name and is it really going to be a movie?  Is there something I am missing here?  probably as I do not have cable) box on my yearly and mally on my second.

And sad I did not do a 100 point code unsub/resub before today.  I thought PYS was tomorrow.  Le sigh.  I am too scared to not get Mally so I don't want to unsub then resub and miss out!


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 24, 2014)

I picked Petal to the Metal Mally.  The curated box had a few things I already have gotten in previous boxes..and dang it *POINTS!*


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 24, 2014)

Finally got my PYS email and chose Mally Petal to the Metal. I was afraid the Modelco Kitty would be too pale and nude for me, so I didn't risk it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2014)

Got Kitty on my secondary account, waffling between not choosing and the curated box on my main account...

Love Vasanti, have the full size (yay BB points!) but a travel one would be nice....

Ditto on the Beauty Protector.

Don't like citrus perfumes (Sage + Fasten)

EWWWWWW Mascara (ModelCo)

Already have the Bianca lotion, I have SO many lotions.....

Hm only 2/5 that I want and those are repeats... I'm gonna roll the dice!  Birchbox Gods be kind to me!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 24, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> *Birchbox PSA*
> 
> They added a new question to the profile to opt out of foil packets similar to the fragrance question!


 Thanks for the heads up! I happily said No to foil packets, so glad we can opt out.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> All I know is I picked Davines on one account last month and unsubbed and resubbed on the 30th as an experiment and I still got my Davines. I hadn't resubbed with a point code on either account this month so I'm just going to do it anyway since it still worked for me last month.
> 
> eta Speaking of codes, what 100 point codes are there right now?


beautybash100. it came in my benefit bash kit so i don't know when it will work nor expire.


----------



## tulippop (Sep 24, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> I gave up and used last months PYS email. Of course, right after getting my conformation email, the PYS email finally comes. I ended up getting Petal to the Metal annnd the curated box. It would be nice to see potential box combos BEFORE selecting, as that could alter my decision.


thanks!  totally forgot I could do this!  XD


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> All I know is I picked Davines on one account last month and unsubbed and resubbed on the 30th as an experiment and I still got my Davines. I hadn't resubbed with a point code on either account this month so I'm just going to do it anyway since it still worked for me last month.
> 
> eta Speaking of codes, what 100 point codes are there right now?


check the promo codes thread!  there was a list


----------



## snl (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh darn. Just when I've finally decided to try Mally Melon, it's show it is out of stock. :/ Now I don't know what to get. Maybe this is a sign for me to go with my original decision and just be surprised.


----------



## dogislove (Sep 24, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> *Birchbox PSA*
> 
> They added a new question to the profile to opt out of foil packets similar to the fragrance question!


I wonder if our regular samples will change if we opt out of foil packets.  I wouldn't mind getting foil samples if they are extras and completely free, but I don't love them and would opt out if that means my other samples would be better/have higher value.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 24, 2014)

@ Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I ended up going with the ModelCo lipstick on one account and the Mally Petal to the Metal on the other. actually wanted to get that candle add on but I didn't try it until today and it was sold out. Oh well. Guess that's 18 bucks I'm saving myself.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 25, 2014)

Went with the ModelCo lipstick on my yearly account and the curated box on my monthly account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Finally got myself to cut down to just two boxes a month, heh. XD


----------



## Megan27ist (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, I guess I've settled on not picking for the first time!  I'm hoping for the best, and if I can't get that, then please don't send me the eyeliner!  I wasn't too interested in any of the choices, but thought there wouldn't be a curated box, so I figured I might pick the melon Mally color.  But it's out of stock and the curated box doesn't appeal to me at all.  So, hopefully this will be a good month!


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 25, 2014)

Does anyone have a swatch of Kitty? I'm afraid it's going to be too light for me but i love ModelCo......


----------



## SaraP (Sep 25, 2014)

dogislove said:


> I wonder if our regular samples will change if we opt out of foil packets.  I wouldn't mind getting foil samples if they are extras and completely free, but I don't love them and would opt out if that means my other samples would be better/have higher value.


I went to opt out and it said this:

Are you interested in receiving free sixth Bonus beauty samples that come in a single-use foil packet?

It seems like an extra....I want extras =)


----------



## tamberella (Sep 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> I went to opt out and it said this:
> 
> Are you interested in receiving free sixth Bonus beauty samples that come in a single-use foil packet?[/size]
> 
> It seems like an extra....I want extras =)[/size]


I'm with you if it is a choice of no extras or foil extras, I'll go with the foil. They're extra!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 25, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Does anyone have a swatch of Kitty? I'm afraid it's going to be too light for me but i love ModelCo......


Not my pics, these are from On The Square blog (spoilered because OH HAI HUGE PICS):



Spoiler


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Sep 25, 2014)

dogislove said:


> I wonder if our regular samples will change if we opt out of foil packets.  I wouldn't mind getting foil samples if they are extras and completely free, but I don't love them and would opt out if that means my other samples would be better/have higher value.


The woman I was talking to on the phone said that they're only in addition to our five as a bonus sample. We tend to get "extras" in most boxes--whether it's a drugstore product, a foil sample, or a lifestyle extra. I figure that if you opt out of foils you'd get less boxes with extras and when do you get extras, more likely to get a drug store product or food. 

I personally opted in because 7 item boxes tend to have foils and that means more review points to buy stuff with!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 25, 2014)

I was traveling aaaaaall day yesterday but managed to make my selections around 15:00. Both Mallys &amp; then ModelCo on my third account. 

Kitty is one of my absolute favorite lipsticks. Top five at least. I hate nudes, but it works really well for me because it has a little bit of pink to it. The perfect MLBB shade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Sep 25, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Does anyone have a swatch of Kitty? I'm afraid it's going to be too light for me but i love ModelCo......


One of the women in the video was wearing it (Rachel?) and she has an olive complexion.  It looked perfect for her skintone.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm down with the extras/foils etc.  Like mentioned about, another item to review for points AND if it's something I can't/won't use, I'll just throw it on the trades list or toss it in as an extra with trades or give it to my sister who is always sniffing around for freebies from me.  I think it's a win.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 25, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> The woman I was talking to on the phone said that they're only in addition to our five as a bonus sample. We tend to get "extras" in most boxes--whether it's a drugstore product, a foil sample, or a lifestyle extra. I figure that if you opt out of foils you'd get less boxes with extras and when do you get extras, more likely to get a drug store product or food.
> 
> I personally opted in because 7 item boxes tend to have foils and that means more review points to buy stuff with!



That was pretty much the conclusion I came to as well.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 25, 2014)

Well. I was debating over the Model Co Lipstick of the Mally Lipstick Gloss in Melon. Woke up from a nap, went to see the choices, and there was only the Glitter Eyeliner and the Model Co Lipstick, along with the Special Box. I picked the Model Co, hopefully the shade will work out good!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Sep 25, 2014)

My email came in at 9:38 a.m. PST and by the time I logged on at 10:25 a.m. the only choice was the eyeliner.  So, no pick for me.  Fingers crossed that I don't get the eyeliner!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 25, 2014)

Picked the lipstick! Real question though, what's this about the extra foils? I'm always down for extra foils.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 25, 2014)

Y'all have talked me into the foils even though I despise them. I don't despise review points!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 25, 2014)

I really don't mind foils. Especially if they are "bonus" items. So I opted in for now. However, if they start sending more foil, I may reconsider.


----------



## noangel1981 (Sep 25, 2014)

I wonder how long before we can peek at the different box #s


----------



## Kelli (Sep 25, 2014)

When I click on the link in the email to choose my sample, I get a blank page, with just the Birchbox header and nothing else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## overthehill (Sep 25, 2014)

Got the email at 12:30 (EDT), went on at 1:00 and everything but the liner was out.  Grrr.  I'll live - my other account is an Ace so I chose the weirdly named curated box with that one yesterday...


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 25, 2014)

Kelli said:


> When I click on the link in the email to choose my sample, I get a blank page, with just the Birchbox header and nothing else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you still have your email from last month? You could always try that. Perhaps they sent you a mislink this month. Shoot them an email, if nothing else! That might be easier than troubleshooting the possible reasons as to why it's messed up. They are super quick to respond, more so on PYS day. (At least in my experience.)


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 25, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Got the email at 12:30 (EDT), went on at 1:00 and everything but the liner was out.  Grrr.  I'll live - my other account is an Ace so I chose the weirdly named curated box with that one yesterday...


According to the description, the curated box is based off of a movie no one has heard of. (And by no one, I mean me....) Haha. I hope we haven't heard of it because it's new, instead of the more likely option that it's bad.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already made my sample choice and I'm wondering if I unsubscribe and resubscribe using a code will I still be able to get my sample choice? TIA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Sep 25, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hi ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already made my sample choice and I'm wondering if I unsubscribe and resubscribe using a code will I still be able to get my sample choice? TIA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just seen this was already answered. Sorry!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I guess I'm going to have to e-mail them again since I never get the stinkin' PYS e-mails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I went into my account settings after the first PYS debacle and apparently I had it set to receive no e-mails from them.  I changed that, and now I get the PYS e-mails (and everything else).

I picked the Modelco lipstick as soon as I got the e-mail yesterday and got a confirmation a few minutes later.  Just went back and looked and it was the correct confirmation (no mention of any other products).  Way better than the first time I tried PYS.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> *Birchbox PSA*
> 
> They added a new question to the profile to opt out of foil packets similar to the fragrance question!


welllll, no, not really.  It is the 6th item that is a freebie - which means you probably won't get a sixth item as much anymore.    I don't think that means that the other 5 won't be foils.  could be wrong.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 25, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> They added a new question to the profile to opt out of foil packets similar to the fragrance question!


What I saw was sort of ambiguously worded.  It said I could opt out of "bonus" samples in foil packets.  I think that opting out doesn't apply to samples that are part of your regular 5 samples, and that it just means you get one less product anytime they'd otherwise send you a bonus sample.  So I didn't opt out.  I don't mind the occasional ketchup packet.

Edit: I see this has already been covered.  I should really read the whole thread before responding!


----------



## flynt (Sep 25, 2014)

Birchbox has some TokyoMilk Dark items in the new section: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/tokyomilk-dark-fate-and-fortune-collection-body-souffle

And 32$ pie mix from momofuku: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/milk-bar-crack-pie-mix

I was curious about how much the pie would cost at the restaurant and it's 44$ for a whole pie.  I'm pretty curious now about how it tastes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

flynt said:


> And 32$ pie mix from momofuku: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/milk-bar-crack-pie-mix
> 
> I was curious about how much the pie would cost at the restaurant and it's 44$ for a whole pie.  I'm pretty curious now about how it tastes.


I've heard amazing things about that pie, but $32 for the mix? Really? Maybe I might be tempted to get it with a great discount and a boat load of points, but it's probably $2 for the ingredients and $0.50 for the tin.


----------



## flynt (Sep 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've heard amazing things about that pie, but $32 for the mix? Really? Maybe I might be tempted to get it with a great discount and a boat load of points, but it's probably $2 for the ingredients and $0.50 for the tin.


Yeah I found the recipe on momofuku's site and the ingredientss look pretty standard for baking but they recommend using a stand mixer which is not something I have.  http://milkbarstore.com/main/press/recipes-and-how-tos/#crackpie


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 25, 2014)

flynt said:


> Birchbox has some TokyoMilk Dark items in the new section: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/tokyomilk-dark-fate-and-fortune-collection-body-souffle
> 
> And 32$ pie mix from momofuku: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/milk-bar-crack-pie-mix
> 
> I was curious about how much the pie would cost at the restaurant and it's 44$ for a whole pie. I'm pretty curious now about how it tastes.


It is extremely sweet. I like it. It has a very rich flavor, but no way I can have more than a small slice.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 25, 2014)

Welp, all of the PYS samples are out of stock. My wish is that now they'll have to send me a box with none of the PYS samples in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A girl can hope.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 25, 2014)

Apparently all of the PYS are out.

Well sheet. = (


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 25, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Welp, all of the PYS samples are out of stock. My wish is that now they'll have to send me a box with none of the PYS samples in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A girl can hope.


Oooh I really really really hope that happens on my second account!  I only wanted one of them (Kitty lippie, picked on secondary account) and I would be overjoyed if I didn't get stuck with anything else in my "regular" box!


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 25, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Oooh I really really really hope that happens on my second account!  I only wanted one of them (Kitty lippie, picked on secondary account) and I would be overjoyed if I didn't get stuck with anything else in my "regular" box!


The fact that this could happen, and has happened is kind of a bummer considering they are out of stock. I probably won't explain what I have in my head very well, but I'll try. If something is listed as out of stock, but someone else who didn't make a selection got that item, how could BB say it was ever out of stock?


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 25, 2014)

I never received a confirmation for my sample on my second account. Waiting on a response from BB. That will be utter B.S. if they include samples of things supposedly sold out to those that did not pick at all.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 25, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Welp, all of the PYS samples are out of stock. My wish is that now they'll have to send me a box with none of the PYS samples in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A girl can hope.


Kinda glad this happened as all the PYS this month got a big old MEH from me


----------



## Cluck Gable (Sep 25, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Welp, all of the PYS samples are out of stock. My wish is that now they'll have to send me a box with none of the PYS samples in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A girl can hope.


I was actually dismayed when I clicked through and found everything was out of stock already. But you're right - none of the PYS were doing it for me, so hopefully I get a box full of other stuff.

I'd love to know how many of each sample BB had reserved for this, as well as how many candles and bangles. Everything seemed to go super quickly! (Again, not that I care now, but you know what I mean.)


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 25, 2014)

flynt said:


> Birchbox has some TokyoMilk Dark items in the new section: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/tokyomilk-dark-fate-and-fortune-collection-body-souffle
> 
> And 32$ pie mix from momofuku: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/milk-bar-crack-pie-mix
> 
> I was curious about how much the pie would cost at the restaurant and it's 44$ for a whole pie.  I'm pretty curious now about how it tastes.


ooh, they have the lip balms. i love the scent and how they feel on my lips but they are so damn hard to open at times, smh


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Did any of us pick the eyeliner?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 25, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Did any of us pick the eyeliner?


 I picked one for one of my boxes.  They are made in Italy.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 25, 2014)

I had to leave right after I had my issues with the blank page and by the time I got back to a computer everything was out. I'm pretty bummed about not being able to get one of the Mally items. I am now contemplating unsubbing and resubbing with a code, since it can't mess up my PYS choice, since I didn't make one lol.

I have a feeling I will somehow still end up with the fricken eyeliner (which I can't believe sold out) haha.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 25, 2014)

I've tried the eyeliner before and it smudged like crazy…but if it works for some of ya, that's awesome.

I can't believe we are heading into October soon.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 25, 2014)

Glad to hear the Kitty ModelCo lipstick is so well-received. I went with that one! I'm excited!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 26, 2014)

I ended up loving my random boxes the last two months way more than i loved the sample picked boxes so I decided to leave both up to chance and hopefully double my chances for awesomeness.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 26, 2014)

wow. now that i am working full time the months are just flying by, i will say its a little less fun not to be able to actively participate in the lead up to reveals, but i have been enjoying the surprise factor when looking through instagram at boxes.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm a bit curious to see what will happen with my main account.  It was on a year subscription, which was supposed to auto-renew October 1st.  However, I opted out of auto-renew and there was some sort of weird issue where my account still said "active" and wouldn't let me resubscribe on a monthly basis.  I wrote CS about it and the fixed it, but while it was still screwed up I used my September email to pick a sample.  I got a confirmation email and everything.  Since I wasn't technically even subscribed at the time, I wonder if it'll stick?


----------



## meganbernadette (Sep 26, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I'm a bit curious to see what will happen with my main account.  It was on a year subscription, which was supposed to auto-renew October 1st.  However, I opted out of auto-renew and there was some sort of weird issue where my account still said "active" and wouldn't let me resubscribe on a monthly basis.  I wrote CS about it and the fixed it, but while it was still screwed up I used my September email to pick a sample.  I got a confirmation email and everything.  Since I wasn't technically even subscribed at the time, I wonder if it'll stick?


The *same *thing happened to me except for the picking a sample part. I opted out of auto renew and the website still stated that my account was active. I wrote to CS and they said they'd fix it, but the website still said it was active.  I wrote to CS again and he modified my account to show that it wasn't active anymore. He says they usually say active until Oct 1 even if you opt out, and it will change on Oct 1.


----------



## queenpans (Sep 26, 2014)

I am kinda mad at Birchbox right now. I was on this board just yesterday, looking at the link for the video that was posting for October's box, and then I scroll down and saw that people were mentioning that they had gotten their e-mails on picking their extra sample. Well, I hurriedly went to my inbox and surprise! Saw my e-mail. So I go into it to pick and every darn one was OUT! Well, except for the glitter liner, which I did not care to get. Come on! 

I looked at the clock and it was 1:08pm. I looked at the time that Birchbox sent the e-mail and it was actually 12:06pm, IN THE SAME DAY.  So only an hour and a few minutes and all these samples were already gone? What the heck? I mean, if you're going to advertise that you do this now, then geez. Make it last a little longer. I mean, if that's the way it's going to be, then don't bother doing this kind of thing. You'd think they would have enough to go around and maybe give three to five days and then, if you didn't respond, then I could understand and it would be too late for that month. If Birchbox is going to have only a "limited" amount and it does go fast, then they need to announce the ONE DAY that they do this so people KNOW TO CONTINUALLY CHECK THEIR E-MAILS AND NOT MISS OUT. It's that simple.

I mean what if there were people at work that couldn't get to their e-mails until later, or worse yet, until they get home later on in the day? You mean to tell me they get to lose out as well? And what's even worse about this is that I DON'T WORK AT THE MOMENT AND WAS AT HOME AND I STILL SOMEHOW MISSED OUT. 

I just subscribed to Birchbox this past September and September was the first month. I also missed out on those extra samples (but that was because my e-mail address for some reason was on the "opt out" list and I fixed that, thanks to a user on here who helped me out with that tip.) But this is really starting to make me question whether or not to keep the subscription. I have cancelled Birchbox before because I was dissatisfied with the small samples and some of the brands, being questionable to me. 

Is there anybody else on here who feels the same way I do or is it just me? I'm trying to be patient and not cancel seriously, like right now. Please give me any feedback.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 26, 2014)

queenpans said:


> I am kinda mad at Birchbox right now. I was on this board just yesterday, looking at the link for the video that was posting for October's box, and then I scroll down and saw that people were mentioning that they had gotten their e-mails on picking their extra sample. Well, I hurriedly went to my inbox and surprise! Saw my e-mail. So I go into it to pick and every darn one was OUT! Well, except for the glitter liner, which I did not care to get. Come on!
> 
> I looked at the clock and it was 1:08pm. I looked at the time that Birchbox sent the e-mail and it was actually 12:06pm, IN THE SAME DAY.  So only an hour and a few minutes and all these samples were already gone? What the heck? I mean, if you're going to advertise that you do this now, then geez. Make it last a little longer. I mean, if that's the way it's going to be, then don't bother doing this kind of thing. You'd think they would have enough to go around and maybe give three to five days and then, if you didn't respond, then I could understand and it would be too late for that month. If Birchbox is going to have only a "limited" amount and it does go fast, then they need to announce the ONE DAY that they do this so people KNOW TO CONTINUALLY CHECK THEIR E-MAILS AND NOT MISS OUT. It's that simple.
> 
> ...


Hi @@queenpans! I say stick it out with Birchbox! The points system makes it all worth it in the end! I have had zero issue with choosing my samples. Keep in mind this is new for Birchbox. I believe October will be the fourth month that this has been rolled out. I have had no issues for 2 reasons: I have easy access to checking my email accounts regularly and I am at Ace status with Birchbox. You become an Ace when you acquire 500 points on your account. 500 sounds like a lot to acquire, but it can easily be done. Then when you are an Ace, you get first picks for the Pick Your Sample. I hope this helps!


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 26, 2014)

@@queenpans I get your frustration. I would be pretty annoyed, too. The reason that they were sold out (I think) is because Aces get the email a day earlier, as well as people who referred/invited a friend through email. So that's probably why.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 26, 2014)

@@queenpans - I hear you. I would be upset if this happened to me. Still, give Birchbox a chance to impress you, they do have their moments . Also, you can try contacting their CS and explaining how disappointed you are, I don't know if they will be able to do anything about, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## bluturtle (Sep 26, 2014)

I think it's a combination of ACES getting the emails a day early, and most figuring out that you can select the next month's PYS when the link goes live from the last month's emails. I think that's how most on here have been snagging their samples, so I'd give it at least another month so that you can try that.

Also, from what I've seen the past few months, lots of boxes have the samples in it, so even it you miss out on picking, there is still a chance you can get the one you may have wanted. I missed getting to pick the first month even though I'm an ACE because the options sold out too quickly.

On an unrelated note...anyone seen this yet? https://beautybox.walmart.com/how-it-works/

$5 for shipping 4x a year, but the box is free. I signed up just to see if it's worth anything. It seems like the Target one.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 26, 2014)

bluturtle said:


> I think it's a combination of ACES getting the emails a day early, and most figuring out that you can select the next month's PYS when the link goes live from the last month's emails. I think that's how most on here have been snagging their samples, so I'd give it at least another month so that you can try that.
> 
> Also, from what I've seen the past few months, lots of boxes have the samples in it, so even it you miss out on picking, there is still a chance you can get the one you may have wanted. I missed getting to pick the first month even though I'm an ACE because the options sold out too quickly.
> 
> ...


It's own forum and everything! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134047-walmart-beauty-box-sweet/


----------



## casey anne (Sep 26, 2014)

Boxes are starting to populate! 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb1


----------



## Dashery (Sep 26, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Boxes are starting to populate!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb1


Eee! I am excited!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 26, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Boxes are starting to populate!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb1


SQUEE!!  I love looking at box variations.  

Is it just me or does box 6 come with a beauty blender?  :blink2:


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

To anyone that went to choose a sample and everything was sold out: 

Your best bet is to not pick anything, and just leave it up to luck. They never sent me an e-mail in regards to choosing a sample for My fiance's Birchbox Man, and when I e-mailed them about it and asked to choose a sample, they told me everything was sold out, so I left it up to chance, and he got the product he wanted to choose ANYWAY, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So you still may have a chance to get an item you wanted.

Also, Last month I got TWO of the choice samples in my box, as a lot of us did (Shiseido and Davines) so overall, you still have a good chance of getting a sample you wanted even if you weren't on time to pick it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Sep 26, 2014)

It is scaring me to see all these boxes loading with Modelco PowerLash mascara, since when I picked the Modelco lipstick they sent me an email confirming my choice of the PowerLash. I hope I will get the lipstick...I have a lot of mascara already.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 26, 2014)

Glad to see some boxes have Paula's Choice stuff I haven't tried yet.



LadyK said:


> SQUEE!!  I love looking at box variations.
> 
> Is it just me or does box 6 come with a beauty blender?  :blink2:


it sure looks like it! Box 10 as well.



MissJexie said:


> To anyone that went to choose a sample and everything was sold out:
> 
> Your best bet is to not pick anything, and just leave it up to luck. They never sent me an e-mail in regards to choosing a sample for My fiance's Birchbox Man, and when I e-mailed them about it and asked to choose a sample, they told me everything was sold out, so I left it up to chance, and he got the product he wanted to choose ANYWAY, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So you still may have a chance to get an item you wanted.
> 
> Also, Last month I got TWO of the choice samples in my box, as a lot of us did (Shiseido and Davines) so overall, you still have a good chance of getting a sample you wanted even if you weren't on time to pick it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good point. I didn't pick a sample last month, as I wasn't really for or against any one of them. I ended up getting Davines and Liz Earle.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 26, 2014)

One of my accounts never gets the PYS emails so I have one box I leave up to chance.  

In August I got Stainiac, which I didn't pick but wanted.  Last month I didn't get any of the PYS options but still got a decent box with a few new products I wanted to try.

I think it's kind of a crapshoot.  As is everything with Birchbox, beauty subs...life in general.


----------



## Dashery (Sep 26, 2014)

LadyK said:


> SQUEE!!  I love looking at box variations.
> 
> Is it just me or does box 6 come with a beauty blender?  :blink2:


Huh. Number 10 too. I mean, it shows to double pack of beauty blender; I don't know what else it could be....


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 26, 2014)

Okay so I am about to get a lot of hate right now…BUT:

I think using the "loop-hole" to get your pick before the e-mail is sent is just like cutting in line. It's rather dishonest.  

I was lucky - I got an early e-mail due to being ACEs, but I feel for those who got the short end of the stick because they actually waited.  I hope BB fixes it so that it is fair for everyone.


----------



## liilak (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm excited to see all the products in the boxes!  So glad I didn't pick a sample for my other box (well, because they ran out by the time I got my second email).  Last month the box I didn't choose a sample in was my favorite box ever, so don't fret!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 26, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Okay so I am about to get a lot of hate right now…BUT:
> 
> I think using the "loop-hole" to get your pick before the e-mail is sent is just like cutting in line. It's rather dishonest.
> 
> I was lucky - I got an early e-mail due to being ACEs, but I feel for those who got the short end of the stick because they actually waited.  I hope BB fixes it so that it is fair for everyone.


I would agree but I don't think it is as much of a thing as it might seem on here.  There are hundreds of thousands of BB subscribers and only about 10-20 people on here using the past e-mail loophole.    In the end I don't think it makes a difference.  

I don't think you'll get hate.  It is fair to bring up.


----------



## disconik (Sep 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've heard amazing things about that pie, but $32 for the mix? Really? Maybe I might be tempted to get it with a great discount and a boat load of points, but it's probably $2 for the ingredients and $0.50 for the tin.


It's only $16, but still...


----------



## disconik (Sep 26, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> The fact that this could happen, and has happened is kind of a bummer considering they are out of stock. I probably won't explain what I have in my head very well, but I'll try. If something is listed as out of stock, but someone else who didn't make a selection got that item, how could BB say it was ever out of stock?



They likely just set aside a certain amount for the PYS and reserve a certain amount for random boxes.


----------



## H_D (Sep 26, 2014)

I chose the Mally liquid lipstick in Petal to the Metal. I kept going back and forth between that and the Melon but I have similar colors of the Melon in other brands so thought I'd try something different.

I agree with a few who said that the Mally product isn't as bad as Stila's. I do not like Stila's at all because it is too sticky and the color payoff itsn't amazing, but the Mally product is nice.It really makes my lips look shiny and pretty. I haven't tried one of the more pigmented ones though, I can only comment on the lighter, more sheer ones like Melon. It isn't the best tasting though, lol, but we really shouldn't be eating our lipstick/gloss anyway, right?! :laughno:

My other box I left it to the BB gods to decide. I am hoping for more makeup, less hair products and skincare. REALLY tired of haircare and skincare. I have so many of those types of samples I am not going to use (bringing to the women's shelter).


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 26, 2014)

disconik said:


> It's only $16, but still...


Weird -- it was $32 yesterday.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 26, 2014)

I still think 16 bucks is too much for only 12 cookies.  

ETA:  I sound cheap…lol


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 26, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Okay so I am about to get a lot of hate right now…BUT:
> 
> I think using the "loop-hole" to get your pick before the e-mail is sent is just like cutting in line. It's rather dishonest.
> 
> I was lucky - I got an early e-mail due to being ACEs, but I feel for those who got the short end of the stick because they actually waited.  I hope BB fixes it so that it is fair for everyone.


I think this is fair to say _if _everyone was guaranteed to receive the email in the first place. It seems like many people either don't receive the email or their settings have somehow changed on their account to not receive emails from Birchbox. I think I have read a few times that people's notifications have changed without their knowledge? If that is indeed a fact, it's really not fair that they miss out for a glitch on Birchbox's end. The first month of PYS, I never received an email at all and I had to email them after I found out about PYS. It didn't go into my junk, my settings were set to receive email from BB and my account is an "ACE".

Edit: I just want to add that I never used the old email to try and get first dibs on any samples. I used it because I wasn't sure if I was actually going to get the email or not, as it never came through after it seemed like _everyone_ else had gotten one (ha ha). Maybe I am being naive, but I don't think people are intentionally being dishonest. There is no way to know if a sample you want is going to run out of stock or not before others get to it.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 26, 2014)

jumpnshout5 said:


> I think this is fair to say _if _everyone was guaranteed to receive the email in the first place. It seems like many people either don't receive the email or their settings have somehow changed on their account to not receive emails from Birchbox. I think I have read a few times that people's notifications have changed without their knowledge? If that is indeed a fact, it's really not fair that they miss out for a glitch on Birchbox's end. The first month of PYS, I never received an email at all and I had to email them after I found out about PYS. It didn't go into my junk, my settings were set to receive email from BB and my account is an "ACE".
> 
> Edit: I just want to add that I never used the old email to try and get first dibs on any samples. I used it because I wasn't sure if I was actually going to get the email or not, as it never came through after it seemed like _everyone_ else had gotten one (ha ha). Maybe I am being naive, but I don't think people are intentionally being dishonest. There is no way to know if a sample you want is going to run out of stock or not before others get to it.


Then those who are not getting the emails need to contact BB. If it is a matter of supply not meeting demand then they need to find a way to split it up (example: These states get to PYS this month, these states get to next, etc).

I just feel that using that link before the e-mails even go out is putting others at a disadvantage and isn't playing fair.  I'm sure there are more people out there doing this then just some folks here on MUT.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 26, 2014)

I want the Rosemary Shower gel that's in some of the boxes.

And the Amika Dry Shampoo from the third box.

I really hope I don't get the Model Co mascara that is in some of the boxes. Ipsy sent out a spoiler that had Model Co mascara, if I remember correctly... And I just don't want two of the same mascaras right now, in case of the scenario that I don't like the formula or it doesn't take well with me for whatever other reason. 

And of course, I hope I get a variation that has the lipstick in it. Seems as I wasn't able to pick it as my sample anyway. 

I feel like I'm overly picky. I'm sorry.


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 26, 2014)

yes, $16 for a box mix is kind of absurd.....BUT I'm kind of excited about all things Momofuku and David Chang at the moment, I've been making his ramen noodles and watching him tear it up on Mind of a Chef.  

All things considered, $16 isn't bad for a one-time satisfaction of my curiosity.  I might be in trouble if I love that stuff, though.  haha


----------



## Meeesha (Sep 26, 2014)

For those of you that got the add-on item, did you get a confirmation email?  Their site tells me I have it added, but I never received a confirmation


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 27, 2014)

OK off topic- but I just got my Birchbox shop order and I got the Whish Body Butter and Shaving Cream Set and the Almond scent is to DIE for. I want to bathe in this body butter, guys lol. I've tried the shaving cream but never the body butter and I'm super impressed by it! It's not crazy-thick, but it is super moisturizing!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> I'm Brooklyn and this is my 2nd post!
> 
> I haven't gotten my official email from Birchbox yet but I was able to reserve a box using last months' email (That's why I never delete any emails!). I went with the curated box because none of the other samples really appealed to me. I have enough eyeliners and I don't really wear pinkish lipsticks. I received my confirmation already.


Welcome!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Sep 27, 2014)

Some of the early October BB boxes are looking amazing! I hope I get a beauty blender since I seem to be one of the few remaining women on Earth not to have tried one already.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> Some of the early October BB boxes are looking amazing! I hope I get a beauty blender since I seem to be one of the few remaining women on Earth not to have tried one already.


Same here.  I use a brush…but I always end up smoothing it out the rest of the way with my hand anyway.  I would hate to actually buy it then to have it sit forever alone after a few uses.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 27, 2014)

So excited, I just purchased my first Clarisonic and got a great deal because of the JUSTFORYOU25 code and points!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 27, 2014)

It seems very strange to me that so many people had trouble with getting to pick the sample they wanted.  I got the early email on one account and was able to pick.  I didn't rush to do so because I was kind of up in the air about it anyway, but I did get the Mally melon.  On my second account, I got the email and I didn't even go on until later in the day maybe 2-3 hours after receiving it and was able to pick the ModelCo lipstick.  I never saw anything about any of the choices being gone.  If there is something that you really wanted, I would send them an email and I bet you would still be able to get the item. 

Anyway, the boxes that are populating are looking really good!  I think this will be a good month.  I am excited to see the macadamia oil in a box because I really wanted that but chose something else.  Maybe this month!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 27, 2014)

24 HOURS ONLY: USE CODE: TAKEOFF10 AT CHECKOUT.**

 


It arrived in my email at 6:00AM Colorado (is that central?).

I've got 292 points just 8 points shy of $30, but I'll take $20!  So just need to spend $20 for $50 worth of products!

Really want some lip stain was thinking of this, or maybe just the center Orchid one for $20?




Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain Trio
$45.00

Ships Free


----------



## glitzygal (Sep 27, 2014)

JUSTFORYOU25 is available right now also for 25% off purchases in the BB Shop, good through 9/30!

I was a little disappointed I wasn't able to get the Mally Mango due to it being sold out when I went to choose (which was pretty shortly after getting the e-mail) but I got over it pretty quick.  I wasn't really LOVING any of the choices this month - I've yet to be disappointed with a BB so I'm sure I'll get taken care of in October!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> OK off topic- but I just got my Birchbox shop order and I got the Whish Body Butter and Shaving Cream Set and the Almond scent is to DIE for. I want to bathe in this body butter, guys lol. I've tried the shaving cream but never the body butter and I'm super impressed by it! It's not crazy-thick, but it is super moisturizing!


Thanks for the review. I really love Whish, and have been wanting to sample the body butter. Maybe someday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Sep 27, 2014)

FormosaHoney said:


> 24 HOURS ONLY: USE CODE: TAKEOFF10 AT CHECKOUT.**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used this!! Thank you!


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 27, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I just feel that using that link before the e-mails even go out is putting others at a disadvantage and isn't playing fair.  I'm sure there are more people out there doing this then just some folks here on MUT.


I really don't think there are that many people who do it, I feel like if there were BB would have noticed and corrected the issue. It would be possible to track the accounts that are not 'yet' ACES, but were able to reserve a sample early.

I truly believe the PYS's sold out purely because of the amount of subscribers, and those subscribers with multiple accounts. BB's PYS system is actually pretty well functioning. The first couple times it was terrible trying to log on, booted you out, no confirmations, wrong reservations... it was a mess. A LOT of those kinks are out. Honestly, part of the 'lure' of becoming ACES is that you are in the early crowd in these types of things.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 27, 2014)

(Don't mine this post, sorry


----------



## MrsShaw (Sep 27, 2014)

I decided on the Modelco Lipstick.. kind of last minute. Now I wish I hadn't picked anything for some reason ugh :/ Once it gets here I will take one good look at it and if I am not completely overwhelmed it will be up for trades I guess. I am the WORST at making decisions, I swear.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 27, 2014)

Queennie said:


> People are already getting their boxes on Instagram!!
> 
> From the contents of the boxes it looks like none of them did the PYS.
> 
> I hope I get the Pop Beauty Lipgloss and the Benefit Fakeup! Also the Chapstick Moisture Duo looks fun! A girl can dream!


Are you sure those aren't September boxes? October ones won't even ship till at least next week at the earliest...


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 27, 2014)

The boxes are looking really good so far. I'm glad I didn't pick a sample because it opens up a lot of options for me!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

H_D said:


> I chose the Mally liquid lipstick in Petal to the Metal. I kept going back and forth between that and the Melon but I have similar colors of the Melon in other brands so thought I'd try something different.
> 
> I agree with a few who said that the Mally product isn't as bad as Stila's. I do not like Stila's at all because it is too sticky and the color payoff itsn't amazing, but the Mally product is nice.It really makes my lips look shiny and pretty. I haven't tried one of the more pigmented ones though, I can only comment on the lighter, more sheer ones like Melon. It isn't the best tasting though, lol, but we really shouldn't be eating our lipstick/gloss anyway, right?! :laughno:
> 
> My other box I left it to the BB gods to decide. I am hoping for more makeup, less hair products and skincare. REALLY tired of haircare and skincare. I have so many of those types of samples I am not going to use (bringing to the women's shelter).


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> Some of the early October BB boxes are looking amazing! I hope I get a beauty blender since I seem to be one of the few remaining women on Earth not to have tried one already.


Welcome and good luck!


----------



## H_D (Sep 27, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> Some of the early October BB boxes are looking amazing! I hope I get a beauty blender since I seem to be one of the few remaining women on Earth not to have tried one already.


I hope I get one too. I've never tried them and refuse to pay that price for one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In one of my boxes awhile back I got the beauty blender cleaner but never a beauty blender.


----------



## H_D (Sep 27, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Welcome!


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 27, 2014)

I've edited the first post in this thread with the link for October's Box 1!  Feel free to refer people to Page 1 if they're looking for the box links!   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 28, 2014)

Queennie said:


> People are already getting their boxes on Instagram!!
> 
> From the contents of the boxes it looks like none of them did the PYS.
> 
> I hope I get the Pop Beauty Lipgloss and the Benefit Fakeup! Also the Chapstick Moisture Duo looks fun! A girl can dream!


I think those are last years, they're mostly posted by the company evologie 46 weeks ago. I haven't seen that pop beauty lipgloss in a long time. (I searched #birchboxoctober)


----------



## JC327 (Sep 28, 2014)

I ended up picking Mally in Petal and the Model Co. in Kitty on my 2 accounts. I dont know if I will get what I picked even though I got a confirmation email. This is what appears in the bottom of the  PSY email:

Unfortunately, sample choice and the LAGGIES box are not available for subscribers with APO/FPO/DPO military shipping addresses. Customers in HI and AK may not select the Laggies box.

Dont know why APO address cant get those samples.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Sep 28, 2014)

H_D said:


> I hope I get one too. I've never tried them and refuse to pay that price for one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In one of my boxes awhile back I got the beauty blender cleaner but never a beauty blender.


The beauty blender was a promo if you ordered an annual sub. Also, some international birchbox subs had them as a sample in regular boxes but not for US


----------



## H_D (Sep 28, 2014)

teresaarrr said:


> The beauty blender was a promo if you ordered an annual sub. Also, some international birchbox subs had them as a sample in regular boxes but not for US


Well, at least a year ago when I got the beauty blender cleanser there were some getting the actual beauty blender. This happened for a few months in a row so I do know that regular US birchboxes were given one in their box awhile back. Now it appears they are giving them again. Hopefully I will be lucky this time around.

ETA: I just checked and it was June 2012 when I got the beauty blender cleanser and when they were giving actual beauty blenders in boxes.


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Sep 28, 2014)

Does anyone know who gets first pick at the samples choices? I checked my email the second it was sent out to me and the only thing that was still available was the eyeliner. I tried asking on their YouTube video and they deleted my comment :/


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 28, 2014)

teresaarrr said:


> The beauty blender was a promo if you ordered an annual sub. Also, some international birchbox subs had them as a sample in regular boxes but not for US


I actually got a Beauty Blender in one of my boxes.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 28, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Are you sure those aren't September boxes? October ones won't even ship till at least next week at the earliest...


@@ceredonia, I'm such a klutz. They were the October boxes from last year!! lol


----------



## KD209 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow, I don't even wear lipstick (my lips are naturally super dark so it looks weird on me) but box # 12 looks AMAZING!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb12


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 28, 2014)

teresaarrr said:


> The beauty blender was a promo if you ordered an annual sub. Also, some international birchbox subs had them as a sample in regular boxes but not for US


They did send them out in boxes a few months in a row, probably close to 2 years ago.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Sep 28, 2014)

Might be cool to get a blender.

I might be one of the only people who don't have one.

I just my fingertips to blend my liquid, and have a powder sponge for my powder.

... That might be another reason why my face gets oily.

Tried using brushes but the streaks left behind made me use my fingers to blend anyway.

Are the blenders really worth the money, though?


----------



## H_D (Sep 28, 2014)

It looks like the Mally is only in one box so far (box #2).

I was looking back through my boxes going back to 2011 and man I use to get so much more makeup (what I am most interested in) than I do now. I also use to consistently get 6-7 items in my boxes whereas now I get 4-5.

Do any of you feel that you get better boxes if you are a yearly subscriber versus a month to month? Or vice versa (i.e. worse boxes if you subscribed yearly). Or do you simply think it is random?


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 28, 2014)

Queennie said:


> @@ceredonia, I'm such a klutz. They were the October boxes from last year!! lol


Haha, that makes more sense!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pft, whatever, at least you had the month right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 28, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Might be cool to get a blender.
> 
> I might be one of the only people who don't have one.
> 
> ...


I could have written this post. Lol. I finally got a beauty blender in a glossybox and tried it. FAVORITE. in my opinion, I get way more natural looking coverage with the beauty blender than I ever did with fingers, brushes, etc. I repurchased and I was totally skeptical before I tried it. And it also seems like a gentler way to apply near/under eyes too.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 28, 2014)

Yesterday I decided to wear my sample of Tommy Girl from last months box for old times sake.  Later in the day my mom asked what perfume I was wearing because she thought it smelled nice.  When I told her it was Tommy Girl, she said, "WHAT?!  You still have a bottle of that?!"   :lol:   Had to tell her it was just a BB sample.  I'll probably just give it to her she'll be all over it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 28, 2014)

I chose the coral Mally lip gloss. I hope there's no shampoo/conditioner in my box this month.


----------



## H_D (Sep 28, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I chose the coral Mally lip gloss. I hope there's no shampoo/conditioner in my box this month.


Seriously, if I get one more shampoo and/or conditioner from birchbox I could open my own store! :wacko:


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 29, 2014)

KD209 said:


> Wow, I don't even wear lipstick (my lips are naturally super dark so it looks weird on me) but box # 12 looks AMAZING!


It does look nice.  But even though I chose the lipstick, I won't be getting that one -- I've gotten three of the other products in there already...


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 29, 2014)

I JUST re-suscribed to Birchbox (after having done it for a year, and left it for Ipsy for a year). Now I'm subscribed to both...BUT

Where are the box #s/contents posted now? You all keep referring to box #s but I can't find where it's posted. Any hints?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 29, 2014)

Jwls750 said:


> I JUST re-suscribed to Birchbox (after having done it for a year, and left it for Ipsy for a year). Now I'm subscribed to both...BUT
> 
> Where are the box #s/contents posted now? You all keep referring to box #s but I can't find where it's posted. Any hints?
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The link is posted in the first post of this thread on page 1 along with some other FAQs   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 29, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> The link is posted in the first post of this thread on page 1 along with some other FAQs   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I even looked on the 1st page and couldn't see it. That's where it used to be. I was so confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hehe Thank you!

EDIT: The link doesn't seem to work for me. But oh well. This month will be more of a surprise. No problems there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 29, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Huh. Number 10 too. I mean, it shows to double pack of beauty blender; I don't know what else it could be....


BB has sent out Beauty Blenders before. I got one in my very first every Birchbox in July 2012.


----------



## KaitC13 (Sep 30, 2014)

They need to start loading more boxes…the suspense is killin' me!


----------



## tamberella (Sep 30, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> They need to start loading more boxes…the suspense is killin' me!


I agree, Are they behind normal schedule? They started loading the first 12 boxes days ago and then nothing. One of my favorite parts is looking at the boxes and trying to guess which one I'm getting.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 30, 2014)

I need some help from fans of the Laqa Lip lubes.  I have been using my coral one and I love the color but am having trouble with application.  When I first put it on in the morning it looks great.  If I have to re-apply during the day it settles in lines on my lips unless I go through a whole hydration and exfoliation routine on my lips.  Any help?  I don't want to give up on it just yet.


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 30, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I need some help from fans of the Laqa Lip lubes. I have been using my coral one and I love the color but am having trouble with application. When I first put it on in the morning it looks great. If I have to re-apply during the day it settles in lines on my lips unless I go through a whole hydration and exfoliation routine on my lips. Any help? I don't want to give up on it just yet.


I wish the coral didn't do that. I Hope someone has a solution for you, that's the exact reason I don't use mine.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 30, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I need some help from fans of the Laqa Lip lubes. I have been using my coral one and I love the color but am having trouble with application. When I first put it on in the morning it looks great. If I have to re-apply during the day it settles in lines on my lips unless I go through a whole hydration and exfoliation routine on my lips. Any help? I don't want to give up on it just yet.


I have a coral Laqa and a primer that I like (Too Faced sample I got from somewhere, maybe a GWP from Ulta).  I'll try them tomorrow and see if that helps.  If so, I'll report back here.  (The primer is great with the Too Faced melted lipstick but I haven't tried it with anything else.)


----------



## SaraP (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry for this lame question...I've been with birchbox for 3 months and I just went in to do my reviews to get my points, do you always have to write a review or didn't they just use to ask questions? Like based on this sample would you repurchase? Am I crazy?? or I'm I clicking on the wrong "review"? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> Sorry for this lame question...I've been with birchbox for 3 months and I just went in to do my reviews to get my points, do you always have to write a review or didn't they just use to ask questions? Like based on this sample would you repurchase? Am I crazy?? or I'm I clicking on the wrong "review"? Thanks in advance!


There are usually questions at the top &amp; then a space to write a review at the bottom but you don't HAVE to write a review. 

There are no questions? Is it for a certain sample or are they all like that?


----------



## SaraP (Sep 30, 2014)

They are all coming up like that and I can't submit with out writing something.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 30, 2014)

Now I'll really sound crazy...could I have already reviewed them?? Is there a way to tell?

*Yep, crazy...I just checked my points and I did already review  :blush:


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> Now I'll really sound crazy...could I have already reviewed them?? Is there a way to tell?


Points History under your Account Settings. It lists points awarded for reviews.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I was freaking out because I think you have to have them done by the 30th to avoid loosing them.


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> Thanks ladies! I was freaking out because I think you have to have them done by the 30th to avoid loosing them.


I think you have until the 10th of the following month to review, I've reviewed on the 8th sometimes because I forget.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 30, 2014)

Another member (I forget who) pointed out a few months ago that even after the 10th you can still review products that you have received.  I don't know how long that works for but it worked for me a few days after the 10th.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 30, 2014)

I think all the required questions have a red asterisk next to them. I don't usually write a public review unless I'm really feeling it.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 1, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> I think you have until the 10th of the following month to review, I've reviewed on the 8th sometimes because I forget.


I think you are right about the date. I did some reviews in the beginning of the next month, and got points for them. However, for my May box, I didn't remember to do the reviews until the second half of June, and I still could review the samples, but not for points   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 1, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I need some help from fans of the Laqa Lip lubes.  I have been using my coral one and I love the color but am having trouble with application.  When I first put it on in the morning it looks great.  If I have to re-apply during the day it settles in lines on my lips unless I go through a whole hydration and exfoliation routine on my lips.  Any help?  I don't want to give up on it just yet.


The coral Lip Lube is my favorite lip product right now. Loooooove it. I've never had that problem, though. Maybe try applying chapstick before applying the color? That's what I do with all of my lip products, and I've never had any problems.


----------



## KatieKat (Oct 1, 2014)

Now that it's actually October, I hope we get another spoiler video soon!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 1, 2014)

Um, so it looks like I accidentally reserved three of the candles. Whoops. I don't know how exactly that happened since I kept getting error messages when I clicked on the link. Color me confused and apologetic for hogging three when I know a lot of people wanted just one.


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 1, 2014)

Ho hum.....just waiting (not-so-patiently) for the next video spoiler to be released....


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 1, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> The video is on YouTube but I can't paste the link for some reason. Looking great on this peek.
> 
> (magicalmom dropping in with the link for the October boxes!  Click for Box 1, change the number at the end for other boxes!
> 
> ...


Thank you for putting the box spoiler link in the first post- so helpful! Now I don't have to search it out on some buried page anymore!   :luv:


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm getting excited about all of the holiday sets being released right now but I don't want to buy any of them at full price that I could potentially pick up with my birchbox points later. Can someone who was a subscriber last holiday season tell me if the birchbox shop usually stocks holiday sets (I'm particularly interested in some of the benefit kits right now)? Or does birchbox usually just put out a limited edition holiday box and call it a day?

TIA!


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 1, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I'm getting excited about all of the holiday sets being released right now but I don't want to buy any of them at full price that I could potentially pick up with my birchbox points later. Can someone who was a subscriber last holiday season tell me if the birchbox shop usually stocks holiday sets (I'm particularly interested in some of the benefit kits right now)? Or does birchbox usually just put out a limited edition holiday box and call it a day?
> 
> TIA!


Last year they sent out a holiday gift guide in the November boxes and had a special holiday shop section in the BB shop. They had some really nice products last year as well as a couple of limited edition boxes. I purchased some really nice things last year and am looking forward to seeing what they have this year.


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 1, 2014)

I see they are sampling the Tocca Florence fragrance again this month. Please BB put this in my box. The boxes so far look really nice.


----------



## Brianna448 (Oct 1, 2014)

Facebook says their sneak peek will be up today.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 1, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I have a coral Laqa and a primer that I like (Too Faced sample I got from somewhere, maybe a GWP from Ulta). I'll try them tomorrow and see if that helps. If so, I'll report back here. (The primer is great with the Too Faced melted lipstick but I haven't tried it with anything else.)


Replying to myself...

Sadly, the Too Faced primer ("lip insurance") did not help with the coral Laqa.  I had to reapply twice during the day (I eat breakfast and lunch in the office and drink a lot of tea so lip products wear off).  By the last application of the day, the Laqa was looking pretty cakey.

I tried, anyway!


----------



## tamberella (Oct 1, 2014)

Nothing exciting in today's sneak peek if you already chose a lip product in sample choice...There's always tomorrow!


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 1, 2014)

If I seen the right thing, it looks like it's just glosses?

Ughhhh.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 1, 2014)

tamberella said:


> Nothing exciting in today's sneak peek if you already chose a lip product in sample choice...There's always tomorrow!





AlleeCatt said:


> If I seen the right thing, it looks like it's just glosses?
> 
> Ughhhh.


Where are you guys seeing the sneak peek? @ @@tamberella


----------



## casey anne (Oct 1, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Where are you guys seeing the sneak peek? @ @@tamberella


http://instagram.com/birchbox


----------



## KMED1 (Oct 1, 2014)

On my 3rd account I have a non clicky truck!! Super fast for that account usually doesn't change til the 9th. I picked the pedal to the metal or whatever it's called sample on that account


----------



## Queennie (Oct 1, 2014)

casey anne said:


> http://instagram.com/birchbox


Oh okay thanks!

Personally I love lip products! This month I choose the Model Co lipstick, but last month I got two of the PYS in my box. Highly unlikely, but I hope to get a Mally lipstick/gloss in my box too, or just any of the other ones they showed on their Instagram!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 1, 2014)

I actually have an October tracking number on one of my accounts already!  It doesn't work yet, but still, I've never had a number this early before.  The other two accounts are both non-clicky trucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 1, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Oh okay thanks!
> 
> Personally I love lip products! This month I choose the Model Co lipstick, but last month I got two of the PYS in my box. Highly unlikely, but I hope to get a Mally lipstick/gloss in my box too, or just any of the other ones they showed on their Instagram!


I love lip products, just not glosses. Stains, balms and sticks are always appreciated though, lol.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 1, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I actually have an October tracking number on one of my accounts already!  It doesn't work yet, but still, I've never had a number this early before.  The other two accounts are both non-clicky trucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When I look at my account info it still says September box info and if I click on the tracking number it shows last month's delivery.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 1, 2014)

I've got a non clicky truck on my secondary account. I finally managed to get re-subbed on my first account. I've got 40.00 in points on each account waiting for the holiday shop to open up.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 1, 2014)

So this holiday shop you speak of...are they sets like we are seeing at Sephora/Ulta?? #intrigued!


----------



## KD209 (Oct 1, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> Um, so it looks like I accidentally reserved three of the candles. Whoops. I don't know how exactly that happened since I kept getting error messages when I clicked on the link. Color me confused and apologetic for hogging three when I know a lot of people wanted just one.


Want to send one to me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL just kidding but seriously if you want to sell one let me know!


----------



## Elena K (Oct 1, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Oh okay thanks!
> 
> Personally I love lip products! This month I choose the Model Co lipstick, but last month I got two of the PYS in my box. Highly unlikely, but I hope to get a Mally lipstick/gloss in my box too, or just any of the other ones they showed on their Instagram!


I was thinking the same thing, since I got 2 of PYS last month as well. But highly doubt they'll include two lip products.



sarap said:


> So this holiday shop you speak of...are they sets like we are seeing at Sephora/Ulta?? #intrigued!


Me too, I want to see more holiday pretties, especially from Birchbox.


----------



## amidea (Oct 1, 2014)

i stopped following birchbox for a while, so i apologize if this is old news... but can you not buy gift cards with points anymore?  i got up to a nice round number a while ago on a second account and never got around to switching them to my main account but now i can't transfer them.  i wouldn't care that much except that i _hate_ having unused points, and it'd be way too difficult to try to make a purchase of things that i want that use up all my points but don't earn me any more...


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 1, 2014)

amidea said:


> i stopped following birchbox for a while, so i apologize if this is old news... but can you not buy gift cards with points anymore?  i got up to a nice round number a while ago on a second account and never got around to switching them to my main account but now i can't transfer them.  i wouldn't care that much except that i _hate_ having unused points, and it'd be way too difficult to try to make a purchase of things that i want that use up all my points but don't earn me any more...


Yup BB changed its policy, we can no longer use points for Gift card


----------



## amidea (Oct 1, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Yup BB changed its policy, we can no longer use points for Gift card


grr.  that's a shame.  thanks for letting me know!  that's what i get for being such a procrastinator, i guess...


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 1, 2014)

amidea said:


> grr.  that's a shame.  thanks for letting me know!  that's what i get for being such a procrastinator, i guess...


 No problem   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Their policy change made me cancel 2 of my 3 BB accounts.. Their loss   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Oct 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> So this holiday shop you speak of...are they sets like we are seeing at Sephora/Ulta?? #intrigued!


Other posters might have a better memory than I do, but I loved the holiday shop last year. They had some sets, but probably not in the same way you are thinking with Sephora/Ulta.. More like bundled products instead of exclusive mini sets, do you know what I mean? Like "collections"? Anyway, they also branch out of the makeup/beauty world A lot and add tons of lifestyle items (teas, gourmet foods, decor, techie items, etc) which was probably my favorite part. It gave me some great gift ideas last year. They also did a really elaborate discount code giveaway to random shoppers. Seriously, I think the credit was like $50-$100 so people (ahem maybe me, maybe not haha) would spend like an hour on the page refreshing over and over to get the discount code. So yeah, I love the BB holiday shop is what I am trying to say.


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Oct 1, 2014)

I have non-clicky trucks on both my accounts.  I did PYS on both of them.


----------



## liilak (Oct 1, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Other posters might have a better memory than I do, but I loved the holiday shop last year. They had some sets, but probably not in the same way you are thinking with Sephora/Ulta.. More like bundled products instead of exclusive mini sets, do you know what I mean? Like "collections"? Anyway, they also branch out of the makeup/beauty world A lot and add tons of lifestyle items (teas, gourmet foods, decor, techie items, etc) which was probably my favorite part. It gave me some great gift ideas last year. They also did a really elaborate discount code giveaway to random shoppers. Seriously, I think the credit was like $50-$100 so people (ahem maybe me, maybe not haha) would spend like an hour on the page refreshing over and over to get the discount code. So yeah, I love the BB holiday shop is what I am trying to say.


Whoa that seriously sounds awesome.  Gotta be strong and hold on to all those points...


----------



## liilak (Oct 1, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Other posters might have a better memory than I do, but I loved the holiday shop last year. They had some sets, but probably not in the same way you are thinking with Sephora/Ulta.. More like bundled products instead of exclusive mini sets, do you know what I mean? Like "collections"? Anyway, they also branch out of the makeup/beauty world A lot and add tons of lifestyle items (teas, gourmet foods, decor, techie items, etc) which was probably my favorite part. It gave me some great gift ideas last year. They also did a really elaborate discount code giveaway to random shoppers. Seriously, I think the credit was like $50-$100 so people (ahem maybe me, maybe not haha) would spend like an hour on the page refreshing over and over to get the discount code. So yeah, I love the BB holiday shop is what I am trying to say.


Were there holiday LE boxes?


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 2, 2014)

liilak said:


> Were there holiday LE boxes?


There was a snow day box (which I bought and LOVED!) and a gold or luxe themed box (it was spendier, so I didn't get it after spending points on the other box)


----------



## ChemLady (Oct 2, 2014)

So this looks interesting....

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/scent-sampler

I got an email on one of my accounts that isn't active right now for a $24 fragrance sampler set that contains a sample of : 

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolue
Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris
CLEAN Skin Eau de Parfum
English Laundry Signature for Her
Harvey Prince Hello
Joie Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume

and a $30 card to use for the purchase of any of those fragrances. Looks like someone is copying Sephora.....but that is fine with me!  I wonder if they will have anything else like this for the holidays?


----------



## liilak (Oct 2, 2014)

I got a tracking number for the box that I didn't do a PYS on!  It was entered into the system yesterday.  I feel like a loser for being this excited.


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 2, 2014)

@@liilak I have a clicky truck too!  I'm excited!!  Last month I was one of the last to get tracking.  I did do the PYS (ModelCo Lipstick)


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Oct 2, 2014)

More boxes are finally loading! =]=]


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm kicking myself for picking the curated box now. I really only want the Tocca. Boo! Oh well, lesson learned!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Oct 2, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> So this looks interesting....
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/scent-sampler
> 
> ...


The Sephora one gives you enough $ to purchase one of those scents.  A $30 credit towards one of these perfumes isn't enough to buy one of these so it wouldn't be giftable.


----------



## ChemLady (Oct 2, 2014)

MrsYunYun said:


> The Sephora one gives you enough $ to purchase one of those scents.  A $30 credit towards one of these perfumes isn't enough to buy one of these so it wouldn't be giftable.


I guess the Birchbox one isn't as giftable, but it is still a nice deal if you were interested in any of the perfumes in the set for your self.  Sephora has a smaller one (5 samples) that is $24 that comes with a voucher for a roller ball of your choice from the sample fragrances. Typically the larger sephora fragrance samplers (14 samples) cost around $60 that you can cash in for typically a 1 oz version of one of the fragrances. The birchbox one has 7 samples at $24 with a $30 credit towards one of them. I checked the link they say to go to to pick out the fragrance, and it looks like there are multiple sizes (and even a set) that you can use the credit towards at Birchbox. Whether it is the ultimate best deal.....I don't know. But I can use points towards this (advantage over Sephora) and this makes me hopeful for other sampler sets!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 2, 2014)

No October trucks for me yet.  I'm glad I went to check though.  I realized I hadn't done reviews for my 70 point box!  I can't forget.  Need to hoard points for Secret Santa.   :santa:


----------



## LadyK (Oct 2, 2014)

Box 14 looks amazing.  I think they are getting better at balancing more of the boxes.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm hoping for that Lumesh lip gloss in the Instagram pic. It looks like a really pretty color. 

http://instagram.com/p/tn7E0VHTIh/


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 2, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm hoping for that Lumesh lip gloss in the Instagram pic. It looks like a really pretty color.
> 
> can we link to instagram?


Yes


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok, I'm really not going to peek this month! I could use a fun surprise.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 2, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Box 14 looks amazing.  I think they are getting better at balancing more of the boxes.


I'm loving that one, too! I just bought the Revealed 2 palette and have a sampler from SummerSwap, but totally wouldn't mind having another (they're so cute and tiny, so easy to pop in the makeup bag in my purse).

I really want to try the Tocca &amp; Beauty Protector (and the exfoliator and gloss look nice, too!).


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 2, 2014)

They just posted the scent sampler on Instagram. I wish the samples came in cute little mini bottles. The vials are so boring.


----------



## strawberrybrite (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know if this has already been said but full size No.4 products are on clearance at Urban Outfitters for $9.99, which is super cheap!


----------



## H_D (Oct 2, 2014)

No tracking number yet for either of my accounts. One I chose Mally Petal to the Metal, the other one I didn't choose.

I still find it fascinating that some boxes can have 7 items and some only 4 or 5. And the value on some are crazy good, like the Mereadesso was worth $28, and some are just tiny samples and/or foil. It is just interesting how they choose what goes in what box. It almost seems like if they have a high value item, there would be less items overall in the box but that isn't really the case.

This month is make or break as to which account I will keep. I am aces on one but that one I don't get very boxes with. On the newer one, it gets much better boxes.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 2, 2014)

strawberrybrite said:


> I don't know if this has already been said but full size No.4 products are on clearance at Urban Outfitters for $9.99, which is super cheap!


and if you're an urbanon member, they provide free shipping from time to time.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 2, 2014)

My box has a tracking number and it says it has my name on it. It could come really soon if it takes the short route or could be 10 days or more if it just sets there or goes north first. I am in Tennessee and I picked the lipstick.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 2, 2014)

wow, I have a tracking number on my account! I've never seen one so early in a month.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 2, 2014)

Isn't there supposed to be a sneak peek today? On an their instagram yesterday, it said there would be 10 days worth of sneak peeks this month.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 2, 2014)

I HAVE TWO CLICKY TRUCKS!!!

Which means I probably have duplicate boxes.  My emotional state:

:wassatt:   :w00t:   :smilehappyyes:   :huh:   :angry:   :scared:


----------



## tamberella (Oct 2, 2014)

tamberella said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a sneak peek today? On an their instagram yesterday, it said there would be 10 days worth of sneak peeks this month.


Well there is something on instagram about sneak peek #4


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 2, 2014)

Off topic but I figured I would drop this here since I seem to recall multiple discussions lamenting the demise of John Frieda Beach Blonde spray...





http://www.johnfrieda.com/en-us/bringbackpoll.aspx


----------



## flynt (Oct 2, 2014)

tamberella said:


> Well there is something on instagram about sneak peek #4


What was sneak peek #2?  I figured the first sneak peek was the PYS video and the instagram of the lip stuff was labeled sneak peek #3 but I don't remember anything between those.


----------



## Meeesha (Oct 2, 2014)

No clicky yet, but this will be my first box since moving from the west coast to the south.  Curious to see how much faster shipping will be


----------



## glitzygal (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh my GOD - if I could have my Ocean Waves spray back I would be the happiest girl on Earth!!!!  I remember when they discontinued it I was so devastated I e-mailed them about it.  THANK YOU FOR POSTING THAT - I'm going to vote every chance I can, haha

To bring to back to BB - no tracking update for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 2, 2014)

Meeesha said:


> No clicky yet, but this will be my first box since moving from the west coast to the south.  Curious to see how much faster shipping will be


i live in a state bordering the warehouse and my box still takes almost two weeks to get to me.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 3, 2014)

My trucks have not even changed over to October!  I did a Laggie box and a Mally for PYS.  Guess I may be in the last wave.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 3, 2014)

No tracking, just an unclicky.


----------



## H_D (Oct 3, 2014)

lovepink said:


> My trucks have not even changed over to October!  I did a Laggie box and a Mally for PYS.  Guess I may be in the last wave.


same here- both still showing September's tracking number.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 3, 2014)

H_D said:


> same here- both still showing September's tracking number.


Boo.  Hopefully it means we are getting amazing boxes!


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Oct 3, 2014)

I am really hoping for BB 6 - I got a tocca last month and loved it, here to crossing my fingers for another smell and double sent lol

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb6


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 3, 2014)

From past months, it seems to me that curated boxes ship out towards the end.  I wonder if this is always true?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 3, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i live in a state bordering the warehouse and my box still takes almost two weeks to get to me.


I'm sorry!  They seem to have it in for you, based on your experiences in some of the other threads.

I live in Georgia and I get my boxes usually by the 9th (even though I cancel and resubscribe all the time).  I have a clicky truck this morning (I did PYS, the Modelco lipstick).


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 3, 2014)

lovepink said:


> My trucks have not even changed over to October!  I did a Laggie box and a Mally for PYS.  Guess I may be in the last wave.


Mine is still showing September too. I picked the Model Co lipstick.


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 3, 2014)

I am loving Box 28, I want everything in that box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

Ah, crap. I had an issue with my debit card earlier this week &amp; didn't realize my BB payments failed. I just updated my info, but I hope that doesn't affect my PYS selections! I just e-mailed to make sure.

ETA: They responded in less than two minutes. Amazing!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

OMG they're sampling the Miracle Skin Revival Mud! MY FAVORITE MASK IN THE UNIVERSE.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 3, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Mine is still showing September too. I picked the Model Co lipstick.


Same here, still showing September. i picked the Model co also.


----------



## H_D (Oct 3, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> From past months, it seems to me that curated boxes ship out towards the end.  I wonder if this is always true?


I actually got the curated box last month on one of my accounts and it was shipped out on the first of the month. The non-curated box came much later.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> OMG they're sampling the Miracle Skin Revival Mud! MY FAVORITE MASK IN THE UNIVERSE.


 Hoping a box comes together and has the revival mud, the wake up shower gel, the dry shampoo, beauty blender poof, and the supergoop tinted moisturizer. And IF it comes together, I hope I get it.

I'm not as pissed about not being able to pick a sample now, btw. Ipsy has lippies going out this month, too.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 3, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Hoping a box comes together and has the revival mud, the wake up shower gel, the dry shampoo, beauty blender poof, and the supergoop tinted moisturizer. And IF it comes together, I hope I get it.
> 
> I'm not as pissed about not being able to pick a sample now, btw. Ipsy has lippies going out this month, too.


Swap out the tinted supergoop with the pink mally and you have my dream box!! I hope we both get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't like the way Birchbox loads boxes that are incomplete. Why they don't know what goes in these boxes by now is beyond me. It seems that they don't have their act together. Last month, I narrowed down the boxes I could get based on my sample choice and BAM on the 10th they threw a Liz Earle in an incomplete box that did'nt have it before and I got that box. Maybe it is their way of throwing in the element of surprise.


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 3, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I don't like the way Birchbox loads boxes that are incomplete. Why they don't know what goes in these boxes by now is beyond me. It seems that they don't have their act together. Last month, I narrowed down the boxes I could get based on my sample choice and BAM on the 10th they threw a Liz Earle in an incomplete box that did'nt have it before and I got that box. Maybe it is their way of throwing in the element of surprise.


I think it's that we're not *really* supposed to be able to see these.  We all know about because of this forum, but I think your average Birchbox Subscriber has no idea that it's possible to view more than just their box contents, let alone see the boxes before the 10th.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 3, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I don't like the way Birchbox loads boxes that are incomplete. Why they don't know what goes in these boxes by now is beyond me. It seems that they don't have their act together. Last month, I narrowed down the boxes I could get based on my sample choice and BAM on the 10th they threw a Liz Earle in an incomplete box that did'nt have it before and I got that box. Maybe it is their way of throwing in the element of surprise.


The items usually get added as they become available for purchase.


----------



## snl (Oct 3, 2014)

Birchbox newbie and my account has a non-clicky truck on it. I'm assuming it means that my box is going to ship soon?

I didn't do PYS and try to maintain the resolve to not spoil my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Oct 3, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I think it's that we're not *really* supposed to be able to see these.  We all know about because of this forum, but I think your average Birchbox Subscriber has no idea that it's possible to view more than just their box contents, let alone see the boxes before the 10th.


 



wadedl said:


> The items usually get added as they become available for purchase.


Thanks!


----------



## Savannarose726 (Oct 3, 2014)

Is there a list of the boxes for each PYS choice?


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 3, 2014)

just got a shipping email for one of my boxes!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 3, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I'm sorry!  They seem to have it in for you, based on your experiences in some of the other threads.
> 
> I live in Georgia and I get my boxes usually by the 9th (even though I cancel and resubscribe all the time).  I have a clicky truck this morning (I did PYS, the Modelco lipstick).


yup, i guess they do. if their warehouse wouldn't screw up so much i wouldn't be writing to them all of the time. i cancel and resub all of the time too, but whatever. my boxes used to ship out after the 10th even if i paid the month before, but now they're shipping around the 5th or so.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 4, 2014)

I got a shipping email! No activity aside from it being born, but I'm excited to have tracking already. Birchbox is my only sub as of this month, so it'll be fun to have it nice and early (though my luck, it will be stuck in shipping limbo at some point).


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, mine's already traveling! They're on the ball this month... oh, and for the record, I didn't do a PYS.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 4, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Wow, mine's already traveling! They're on the ball this month... oh, and for the record, I didn't do a PYS.


I requested the Kitty lipstick, and I have a clicky truck, and mine is already on the way (in Indiana now). Exciting!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 4, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I requested the Kitty lipstick, and I have a clicky truck, and mine is already on the way (in Indiana now). Exciting!


Me too! And it never takes long to get to me from Indiana, so I should have it by Tuesday.  This will be the first time I've ever had a spoiler-free box.  I always look on the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 4, 2014)

So out of 60+ boxes and the items they're showing in them (and I picked the Modelco lip for my PYS), I can only get 1 of 2 boxes.  Hoping for Box 5.  The Kerastase alone would make me happy!

Hmmm, I might stop doing the PYS to make it more of a surprise.


----------



## overthehill (Oct 4, 2014)

Box 1 (Ace - chose Laggie curated box): Non Clicky Truck
Box 2 (no PYS but ordered candle): September shipping still showing
Box 3: (no PYS or PLus or nuthin'): Non Clicky Truck

I like almost all of the boxes shows, and love some of them (7 &amp; 8!), so I'm feeling pretty good about the boxes this month.  I would LOVE the



Spoiler



Truffle Serum or the Miracle Revival Mud or the dr Brandt kit, or any serum or oil.  Don't care about the Tocca or anything Jouer or any shower gel.  Praying for no lip gloss or eyeliner!!!



(Do we have to spoil tag on threads identified as spoiler threads?)


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 4, 2014)

The Model Co boxes that I've seen look a little bland, but I would be very, very happy with #28. Although they've already sent me 3 or 4 samples of perfume, so they're going to have to stop soon.


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 4, 2014)

So far can get 7 or 8 of the 61 variations so far. Super excited as most of them look really good. Would love:



Spoiler



Box 2- Miracle Revival mud sounds really interesting

Box 20 &amp; 34- Both have Atelier Cedrat. After discovering it in my mermaid box it has become my HG of scents. I've seriously traded like 3 times already for this perfume because I love it so much. Seriously, if I don't get it, will be looking to trade.

Also like how the beauty blender is included in some variations. None in mine, so I probably won't get lucky but a girl can hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 4, 2014)

I think the possible boxes for the Mally lipstick pens are: 2, 13, 17, 20, 34, 48, 54, 55


----------



## KD209 (Oct 4, 2014)

I think it's too much to hope for that I don't get a lip product this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there's just too dang many in the October boxes to not get one.

I wear chapstick, but lipstick/stain/gloss is NOT my thing.

I might have to stop being lazy and actually trade some of my unwanted BB products after this month.

BUT maybe I'll get the best box ever with all amazing products that I love and will use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 4, 2014)

I looked through all 61 boxes and found 7 that _currently _have the *ModelCo Lipstick* (my PYS choice).

1, 5, 10, 12, 15, 21, 28

Until they finish off some of the unfinished boxes it looks like I'm out for 12 and 15 but in the running for the other 5. Right now I'm hoping for 21.


----------



## Livelyfox (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello! I am new to Make Up Talk ( this is my first post!). I got Mally as my PYS, and I am really hoping for number 2 or 48!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 4, 2014)

I may sound dumb but how do you see the boxes


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 4, 2014)

My Birchbox already shipped, and I picked the Modelco Kitty lipstick. It looks like I will probably get either box 5 or box 21. I don't know how I feel about it, since 5 hasn't loaded all the way. I guess it will still be a bit of a surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 4, 2014)

I soooo want a beautyblender in my box... sick of getting perfumes, ugh.


----------



## snl (Oct 4, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> The video is on YouTube but I can't paste the link for some reason. Looking great on this peek.
> 
> (magicalmom dropping in with the link for the October boxes!  Click for Box 1, change the number at the end for other boxes!
> 
> ...





Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I may sound dumb but how do you see the boxes



They were updated on the first page, or quoted right above you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 4, 2014)

I really hope I get the ModelCo/Beauty Blender box. Mine already shipped so I should know by next week. No more perfume pleeeeease D:


----------



## H_D (Oct 4, 2014)

Livelyfox said:


> Hello! I am new to Make Up Talk ( this is my first post!). I got Mally as my PYS, and I am really hoping for number 2 or 48!


Hi and welcome! I too am new to MakeupTalk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I picked Mally as one one of my PYS and I am just not too thrilled with any of the other items in any of the boxes. I was hoping for a beauty blender but maybe in the other box where I didn't choose a sample.


----------



## H_D (Oct 4, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> I soooo want a beautyblender in my box... sick of getting perfumes, ugh.


me too, on both accounts! And sick of hair products. I've been a birchbox subscriber since 2011 and have yet to get a beautyblender! I'd say it's about time!


----------



## Babs (Oct 4, 2014)

strawberrybrite said:


> I don't know if this has already been said but full size No.4 products are on clearance at Urban Outfitters for $9.99, which is super cheap!th


THIS... just made my day. I have been saving up pts for No.4 because $58 was just too much for a 5oz hair mask. THAANK YOU!!


----------



## KrissyKat (Oct 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if you receive a unisex product in the birchbox man box, if you can receive it in the women's box? I got the suki foaming cleanser a few months ago from birchbox man, but I really want box 55 (double perfume!).


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 4, 2014)

Dang I got an e-mail saying my box shipped today.  That's the fastest I have ever gotten a shipping e-mail.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 4, 2014)

KrissyKat said:


> Does anyone know if you receive a unisex product in the birchbox man box, if you can receive it in the women's box? I got the suki foaming cleanser a few months ago from birchbox man, but I really want box 55 (double perfume!).


They're two different subscriptions, so items in one have zero affect on items in the other.


----------



## rachel4207 (Oct 4, 2014)

How can you see what the different boxes are?


----------



## rachel4207 (Oct 4, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> Um, so it looks like I accidentally reserved three of the candles. Whoops. I don't know how exactly that happened since I kept getting error messages when I clicked on the link. Color me confused and apologetic for hogging three when I know a lot of people wanted just one.


well that  is awesome that yu are getting some. i really want to try on when they go for sale int he shop


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 4, 2014)

In addition to not checking my box contents, I think I'm also going to stop checking for tracking (still just the September account information for me) so that I will have a super surprise this month!


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 4, 2014)

So the points credited for the Bella J candles...but I didn't get double the points? I ordered 2 and it said if you got 2 or more you would get double the points but I just got 36 points, which is 2 $18 candles worth. Is that how is it for everyone at this point and the bonus points will credit later? Seems strange.


----------



## JenTX (Oct 4, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I think the possible boxes for the Mally lipstick pens are: 2, 13, 17, 20, 34, 48, 54, 55


I chose Mallys on both accounts (one color on each).

17 and 55 are the most appealing to me. In 17, I love the amika and would love to try the Skin &amp; Co Vitamin C serum. In 55, the Atelier Cologne would be great. I also love the Suki. I have received Suki and Tocca on one of my accounts, but I could get this box on my newer account.

2 wouldn't be too bad. Even though I'm not a big ton and guy fan, I'm still intrigued by the shine stuff. I'd also be interested to try the mask.

13 and 54 are rather blah to me.

Boxes 20, 34 and 48 are definitely not fully populated yet so no real opinion on those yet. I have received a couple of items in 48 though on my main account already, but can still get it on my newer account.


----------



## overthehill (Oct 4, 2014)

I have seen it posited that boxes with no plus choices or PYS ship first... and that is the case for me:

Box 3: NO PYS/Plus etc - has shipped w/ tracking info

Box 1:  Laggie box - non clicky truck

Box 2: Candle - still Sept info


----------



## SaraP (Oct 4, 2014)

rachel4207 said:


> How can you see what the different boxes are?


@ rachel4207 Kiss Kat! Awesome!! To check out the boxes click the link above and just change the number at the end to see the different boxes.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 4, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> The video is on YouTube but I can't paste the link for some reason. Looking great on this peek.
> 
> (magicalmom dropping in with the link for the October boxes!  Click for Box 1, change the number at the end for other boxes!
> 
> ...



Sorry, multi quote didn't work...here's the link.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 4, 2014)

overthehill said:


> I have seen it posited that boxes with no plus choices or PYS ship first... and that is the case for me:
> 
> Box 3: NO PYS/Plus etc - has shipped w/ tracking info
> 
> ...


I did PYS for both my boxes and I have shipping emails for both


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 4, 2014)

overthehill said:


> I have seen it posited that boxes with no plus choices or PYS ship first... and that is the case for me:
> 
> Box 3: NO PYS/Plus etc - has shipped w/ tracking info
> 
> ...


This is the same for me. My no pick/no bonus shipped and the two with candles still have Sept's info.

Could someone who got 2 or more candles please see if they got double the points because I didn't and I'm wondering what is up...? I need me points!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got my shipping email (PYS ModelCo Lipstick), yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait for my hopefully awesome box to get here soon!


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 4, 2014)

I didn't pick a sample, and I don't have tracking yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 4, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> So the points credited for the Bella J candles...but I didn't get double the points? I ordered 2 and it said if you got 2 or more you would get double the points but I just got 36 points, which is 2 $18 candles worth. Is that how is it for everyone at this point and the bonus points will credit later? Seems strange.


Something weird has happened with the crediting of points for the candle purchases. I accidentally reserved three, as previously mentioned, and $54 has been debited from my credit card. I think I should have received 108 points ($54 x 2), but have only been credited with 36 points ($18 x 2).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;_&lt;


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yay for my shipping notice already! I picked the lipstick for my sample. My throat is killing me at the moment from having my tonsils out Friday, so super pumped for pretty things to come quickly!!!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 5, 2014)

So happy to get a shipping e-mail this morning.  I'm also a lot more excited about the box variations after taking stock of my lip stuff yesterday.  I have been getting rid of products that just don't work for me and now I have some room for more!  This makes so many box variations a win for me.  Now to look through and dream.   :wub:


----------



## Babs (Oct 5, 2014)

I feel like im the only one who picked the eye liner. I am completely lippie'd out and don't want to not PYS since I will probably get a lippie. I got a shipping notice so I should get one of the earlier boxes.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 5, 2014)

I've got a tracking number, just can't use it. It's really early this month, wowza.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 5, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> Something weird has happened with the crediting of points for the candle purchases. I accidentally reserved three, as previously mentioned, and $54 has been debited from my credit card. I think I should have received 108 points ($54 x 2), but have only been credited with 36 points ($18 x 2).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;_&lt;


I'm glad it's not just me then but what the heck? My other account only got 1 candle and it also got 36 points. I guess I'll wait a business day or 2 and then email them if things don't get straightened out. I only got the 2 candles for the double points so it evened the points out on that account so this is annoying!

EDIT: I re-checked the email and then emailed them already because here is what the email said: _*Double Points on Birchbox Plus reservations applies only when two or more items are reserved for an individual subscription. The Bircbox Points will be applied to the total purchase value at a conversion of 2 points per dollar. Birchbox Points will be added to your account before October 4, 2014 11:59 p.m. EST. _ So it sounds like they should've been added by now and I'm assuming something is messed up.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm really psyched that Klorane came out with a tinted dry shampoo. This could be a new holy grail product for me.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/klorane-dry-shampoo-with-oat-milk-natural-tint

I wish they were sampling it in more boxes, but you can get it as a deluxe sample with a $25 Klorane purchase in the BB bonus shop.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 5, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm really psyched that Klorane came out with a tinted dry shampoo. This could be a new holy grail product for me.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/klorane-dry-shampoo-with-oat-milk-natural-tint
> 
> I wish they were sampling it in more boxes, but you can get it as a deluxe sample with a $25 Klorane purchase in the BB bonus shop.


If you have a Walgreens that has a Look Boutique, they carry it there. I picked it up a couple of weeks ago, and it's pretty awesome!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 5, 2014)

For those who ordered the candles, do they show up in your order history? I reserved one, but I'm wondering if something went wrong, because I'm not seeing the purchase on my account yet.

ETA...I finally figured out which account I ordered it on by looking in my points history, so I guess I am getting one. I just find it strange that its not showing in my purchase history...do the add-ons not show up as purchases?


----------



## glitzygal (Oct 5, 2014)

I ordered the bracelets last month and I'm not seeing them in my Purchase History.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 5, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> Yay for my shipping notice already! I picked the lipstick for my sample. My throat is killing me at the moment from having my tonsils out Friday, so super pumped for pretty things to come quickly!!!


Good luck with the tonsils. I count on BB and other frivolous pleasures to distract me when I am going through stuff. I also use shopping to bribe myself into coping, sometimes. Retail therapy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 5, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm really psyched that Klorane came out with a tinted dry shampoo. This could be a new holy grail product for me.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/klorane-dry-shampoo-with-oat-milk-natural-tint
> 
> I wish they were sampling it in more boxes, but you can get it as a deluxe sample with a $25 Klorane purchase in the BB bonus shop.


I must have this!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 5, 2014)

Is anyone else having issues viewing "Boxes" on the app? I get a server error.


----------



## H_D (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm really liking 55 but I don't think I will get it because I think I've already got the suki. But that would be a dream box if the Jouer kit they show was actually a beauty blender. The mally, the Paula's choice, Tocca perfume (one of the few perfumes I actually wear) and a beauty blender?! That would be so awesome.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

Ohhhhh I just got a new phone for work and it's an iphone, so I can actually check out the app this month! That's kind of exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 5, 2014)

My modelco box has shipped, none of my other boxes have tracking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassieM (Oct 5, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Is anyone else having issues viewing "Boxes" on the app? I get a server error.


Yes! I have been having this problem for a couple of days. I can still see everything when I look on my computer so I guess I'm going to have to stalk my box from there. Very annoying I hope they fix it soon!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 5, 2014)

H_D said:


> I'm really liking 55 but I don't think I will get it because I think I've already got the suki. But that would be a dream box if the Jouer kit they show was actually a beauty blender. The mally, the Paula's choice, Tocca perfume (one of the few perfumes I actually wear) and a beauty blender?! That would be so awesome.


I am hoping one of mine is box 55 too. It looks like an awesome box!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 5, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> My modelco box has shipped, none of my other boxes have tracking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hopefully, that means no dupes!


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 6, 2014)

My box with no add on or pick should be here on Tuesday!


----------



## button6004 (Oct 6, 2014)

It looks like the only boxes I could get are 2, 20, 34 or 55. I would LOOOVE 55 because I've really wanted to try the Suki.  But we will see.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2014)

From Facebook:
 
_OCTOBER SNEAK PEEK #7!!! Every single Birchbox subscriber will sample *at least* one of these 11 makeup products in their October box! Head over to our Instagram now to learn more._


----------



## Kelli (Oct 6, 2014)

Crossing my fingers for the BeautyBlender! I already got the Cynthia Rowley silver liner and if the PYS truly did go OOS with people picking them, then that lets those out, that would mean I'd have a... 1/6th shot of getting it LOL


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 6, 2014)

Fingers crossed for the beauty blender. 

I will rage if I get that L&amp;B liner. That it the only thing I don't want. 

I mean, at least if I get glosses, I can gift them to someone. I'm not gifting someone that crap liner. LOL.


----------



## disconik (Oct 6, 2014)

What is up with the ipsy style spoiler?  i already have two different reveled palette samples, don't need mascara or eyeliner AT ALL, and really don't want more lip products. PLEASE LET ME HAVE THE BEAUTY BLENDER!!



allistra44 said:


> From Facebook:
> 
> _OCTOBER SNEAK PEEK #7!!! Every single Birchbox subscriber will sample *at least* one of these 11 makeup products in their October box! Head over to our Instagram now to learn more._


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 6, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Fingers crossed for the beauty blender.
> 
> I will rage if I get that L&amp;B liner. That it the only thing I don't want.
> 
> I mean, at least if I get glosses, I can gift them to someone. I'm not gifting someone that crap liner. LOL.


This. All of this.

ETA: Does it still work to go on the app and kind of guess what you're getting based on box history suggestions or whatever that was? I remember it was possible awhile back but I haven't tried that in months and forgot how! Does anyone know what I'm talking about?  :wacko:


----------



## LadyK (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's hoping for no eyeliner from that spoiler.  I've already received the Cynthia Rowley on both accounts so I'm hoping I don't end up with another color!  I have a beauty blender so if I get one it will go in my Secret Santa stash.  I'm really just hoping for something for the lips!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope I get the Beauty Blender, I feel like I am the only one that never got one last time they sent them out.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 6, 2014)

My box just arrived in my city (small town in Wisconsin)! We are bound to start seeing some boxes today!


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 6, 2014)

I just got notice that my box shipped!


----------



## H_D (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been with birchbox since 2011 and have yet to get a beauty blender!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 6, 2014)

Eekk, first mally box is up on Instagram. Looks like it is box 13. I also chose this shade but double, triple crossing my fingers this is not my box. Out of all the possible variations this one is the one that least appeals to me. Oh well, eagerly stalking the hashtag waiting for more boxes to load  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Oct 6, 2014)

I think I'm the only one with no tracking number yet on either account. This is pretty late for me for both- usually I have one that ships right away and one that ships close to if not after the 10th.


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 6, 2014)

casey anne said:


> My box just arrived in my city (small town in Wisconsin)! We are bound to start seeing some boxes today!


Mine is at my Post Office.  I'm hoping it got there early enough and it's out for delivery but that the tracking website hasn't updated yet!

If I don't get it today, at least I'll get it tomorrow!

ETA: My PYS was the ModelCo


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 6, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Is anyone else having issues viewing "Boxes" on the app? I get a server error.


same issue, it is having an "internal" issue, and it shows like I've never ordered a box lol.. 

It says "thank you for ordering your first box"...

gurl.. .I've been with birchbox for like 2 years lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok Model Co and Mally Petal to the Metal boxes have shipped! I wonder if one of them will make it to me before the 10th?


----------



## artlover613 (Oct 6, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> same issue, it is having an "internal" issue, and it shows like I've never ordered a box lol..
> 
> It says "thank you for ordering your first box"...
> 
> gurl.. .I've been with birchbox for like 2 years lol


Mine said the same, and I had to call to get my PYS on the first day (ACE) but I think that signing up with the Gilt offer made that glitch.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 6, 2014)

My tracking hasn't updated since the fourth. This box will really be a surprise for most people, I think.

It seems like everyone is getting tracking super early!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 6, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> My tracking hasn't updated since the fourth. This box will really be a surprise for most people, I think.
> 
> It seems like everyone is getting tracking super early!



My tracking hasn't updated since the 4th either.. it just says it has been born lol..

I can't wait to get my box,  I want a beauty blender D:


----------



## button6004 (Oct 6, 2014)

I picked Mally Petal to the Metal and I dont have tracking yet.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 6, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> same issue, it is having an "internal" issue, and it shows like I've never ordered a box lol..
> 
> It says "thank you for ordering your first box"...
> 
> gurl.. .I've been with birchbox for like 2 years lol


I messaged them on Facebook this morning about this issue and they asked me to send them a private message about it. Of course I haven't gotten a response!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 6, 2014)

I opted for the curated box and my account still shows shipping for September box. My subscription renewed this month, I wonder if I should be worried?


----------



## Brianna448 (Oct 6, 2014)

Any links to the instagram box(es)?  I don't use it, and can't find stuff on there.  TIA.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Oct 6, 2014)

My tracking hasn't updated since it said it was born on the 3rd. This is what happened to me last month, it never updated until it showed up at my local post office and out for delivery on the 16th. I hope it doesn't do that again!


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 6, 2014)

Yay! My mailman was just dropping off the mail when I got home today and my box made it!  It arrived at the Post Office this morning at 9:15am. Our mail goes out late enough that I had high hopes, but there was a huge lag in updating tracking info today (I may have gotten 4 other packages today...don't judge.)

I got box 15: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb15

I'm excited to try the Dr Brandt Vacuum Cleaner. The ModelCo lipstick is the perfect nude for me. And I love the Bee Kind Lotion - it smells heavenly.  I could have done without the Lord &amp; Berry pencil - I have the non-glitter version from Ipsy and I don't wear black eyeliner.  And I'm not a perfume fan. The only one I wear I did get from Birchbox, it was from Atelier Cologne, the Cedrat Enivrant. So I was hoping to try another from the same company, but no dice.  Oh well, a solid box and I got it early!





It also just dawned on me that I did not get any hair products in this box!  That's the first time in _nine_ months. I like hair products, but I was getting tired of them! ...Actually, this is only the second month I did NOT get a hair product...and this is my 14th box.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 6, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Yay! My mailman was just dropping off the mail when I got home today and my box made it!  It arrived at the Post Office this morning at 9:15am. Our mail goes out late enough that I had high hopes, but there was a huge lag in updating tracking info today (I may have gotten 4 other packages today...don't judge.)
> 
> I got box 15: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb15
> 
> ...


How exciting! You're lucky to get your box so early. It looks like a really nice box. I am tired of perfumes too...Was it a spray or just a vial? I chose the modelco as well and I might be getting this same box.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 6, 2014)

I was hoping mine would be here today, but I guess it's still sitting in Indiana. I hope I don't get that eyeliner, but I guess it's not the worst thing that could happen.


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 6, 2014)

Got mine today... didn't PYS, got the same box as @onelilspark. Unfortunately, it's the first bust of a box for me... the nude lipstick gives me that awesome corpse vibe, the perfume is too much of an oriental style for my liking, and ugh to another Lord &amp; Berry pencil nub. The BeeKind smelled a little Lemon Pledge-y at first, but smells better on, so it and the Dr. Brandt will at least get used. Oh well... can't win 'em all!

ETA: Wasn't the L&amp;B liner one of the PYS? If so, this marks the third month in a row of me not doing PYS, yet winding up with not one but two of the PYS items in each box. So there's that?


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 6, 2014)

tamberella said:


> How exciting! You're lucky to get your box so early. It looks like a really nice box. I am tired of perfumes too...Was it a spray or just a vial? I chose the modelco as well and I might be getting this same box.


It's a spray. This is only my 3rd this year, so not too bad.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 6, 2014)

Can not believe that some people are getting a beauty blender/solid duo in their boxes. Lucky them!!!! 




"OCTOBER SNEAK PEEK #8!!! Some of you will receive this sample duo in your box this month: a Beautyblender reusable makeup sponge AND a mini solid cleanser to keep your sponge clean! Head over to Instagram to learn more about this seriously genius pairing: http://birch.ly/1s6gyps"


----------



## Livelyfox (Oct 6, 2014)

Mine still shows my September box information where it normally shows my tracking information. Could it be delayed because I went from a monthly to a yearly? This has never happened on my account, and I normally get my box right around the 10th.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2014)

Livelyfox said:


> Mine still shows my September box information where it normally shows my tracking information. Could it be delayed because I went from a monthly to a yearly? This has never happened on my account, and I normally get my box right around the 10th.


They have until the 10th to ship, so it could just be that you're getting a box in a later 'wave' of shipments this month. I wouldn't worry about it yet. One of my accounts still says September too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 6, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I picked Mally Petal to the Metal and I dont have tracking yet.


Me neither.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 6, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I picked Mally Petal to the Metal and I dont have tracking yet.





jumpnshout5 said:


> Me neither.


I also selected Mally Petal to the Metal, but I do have tracking.

I'm in Washington and it's already in Las Vegas this am! I usually get it 2-3 days after it hits Vegas! We're going out of town for the weekend, So I would LUUUUUV to get it by Friday!! Pretty pleeeaase BB/ USPS/ Newgistics?!?

I hope you ladies either get your tracking soon! Or atleast have later tracking because they're reserving some awesome box combos for you! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Oct 6, 2014)

Does it kind of annoy anyone that all of the PYS were OOS when we tried to pick one, yet some people who didn't pick are getting TWO PYS samples?!?!?! I know last month some people who didn't pick got PYS's in their boxes, but I don't remember them all selling out like they supposedly did this time.

I don't really care that much, honestly, but it seems kind of ridiculous. I didn't get to pick because they were oos, but there's still a chance I might get what I wanted (though I'd rather get a beautyblender and I don't remember seeing any beautyblenders in boxes with the PYS I was going to pick) or also a chance I might get the stupid black liner, which I was hoping not being able to pick would make it so I wouldnt have to get that.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh, Newgistics, I used to think you were better than DHL!  Last month, my Birchbox went straight from the warehouse in Tennessee to Atlanta.

This month, my Birchbox went from the warehouse in Tennessee to Hebron, KY.  Hint, hint.  That's north.  North is the WRONG DIRECTION.  You got it right last time (I went so far as to find last month's tracking e-mail to confirm)!  So why is this time not the same?


----------



## tamberella (Oct 6, 2014)

I



Kelli said:


> Does it kind of annoy anyone that all of the PYS were OOS when we tried to pick one, yet some people who didn't pick are getting TWO PYS samples?!?!?! I know last month some people who didn't pick got PYS's in their boxes, but I don't remember them all selling out like they supposedly did this time.
> 
> I don't really care that much, honestly, but it seems kind of ridiculous. I didn't get to pick because they were oos, but there's still a chance I might get what I wanted (though I'd rather get a beautyblender and I don't remember seeing any beautyblenders in boxes with the PYS I was going to pick) or also a chance I might get the stupid black liner, which I was hoping not being able to pick would make it so I wouldnt have to get that.


When I saw those black eyeliners, I was thinking that most of us would end up with them whether we didn't choose or even if we chose something else. I am really hoping I'm wrong.

UPDATE: I checked all the box options for my PYS Modelco lipstick and 4 out of 6 boxes have the L&amp;B liner. Also, half of the 61 boxes have the liner including most of the Mally boxes. I guess I'll be fine getting another eyeliner but it is weird that they supposedly ran out of them yet here again people will be getting double pys items!


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 6, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb30

Box 30 is umm.... dark?..lol

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb34

OR

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb20

PLEASE let that Mally be Petal to the Metal! I bought the Mermaid box and fell deeply in love with the Atelier Cologne Cédrat Enivrant Cologne, but stupidly left it in a hotel room... :wacko: I've been broken hearted! I hope hope hope there is a chance this is my box!! 

#'s 1 &amp; 17 don't look too bad either... Crossing my fingers and toes for 20 or 34 thought. :wub: :wub:


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 6, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> PLEASE let that Mally be Petal to the Metal! I bought the Mermaid box and fell deeply in love with the Atelier Cologne Cédrat Enivrant Cologne, but stupidly left it in a hotel room... :wacko: I've been broken hearted! I hope hope hope there is a chance this is my box!!
> 
> #'s 1 &amp; 17 don't look too bad either... Crossing my fingers and toes for 20 or 34 thought. :wub: :wub:


I've been crossing m fingers for these as well. Loved loved loved my Atelier from the MM box. The only downside is that they have recently snuck the eyeliner into those boxes. Grrr. I picked the mally just to avoid the eyeliner. lol. I received it when ipsy sent it out and that sucker is seriously tiny. I guess it evens out while I may dislike the liner, I love atelier ^^


----------



## Allison H (Oct 6, 2014)

I would really love box #55...I'm thinking good thoughts...let's see what happens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok....I am quite cross with Brichbox right now (sorry- I have the BBC on in the background and someone just said that).  I just received an email from them telling me that because they could not process my payment, I will not be getting the two candles I reserved for my Birchbox Plus this month.  My jaw dropped.  My first thought was that the security code on the back had changed, but I couldn't check my BB account because the only action you can take under "manage your payment methods" under Account Settings is to delete what is on file.  I checked the numbers and expiration date and those matched up.  I checked my balance on that card and yep- there's more than enough room on the card to pay for two candles.  I don't get it.....has this happened to anyone else?  

What also infuriates me to no end is the fact I had gone from an annual subscription to a month to month while I am unemployed to save money.  I received an email confirming not only the candles but the PYS for this month.  I updated my subscription payment info to my debit card (again, trying to control the purse strings while on the dole), I was charged for the month, and yet they don't save that card info anywhere, never mind the fact I can't look at the card info that is actually stored on my account without deleting it?  Of course, I fired off an email to customer service asking them to please explain what happened and voice my frustrations for the last several months- lost subscription boxes, late deliveries, samples not matching what is on line or the product card in the box....anyone else feel this way or is it just me?  Am I wrong to expect a higher level of service being not only an Ace, but a three year subscriber?  Or should I just chill the f*ck out......or a combo of both?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 7, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Ok....I am quite cross with Brichbox right now (sorry- I have the BBC on in the background and someone just said that). I just received an email from them telling me that because they could not process my payment, I will not be getting the two candles I reserved for my Birchbox Plus this month. My jaw dropped. My first thought was that the security code on the back had changed, but I couldn't check my BB account because the only action you can take under "manage your payment methods" under Account Settings is to delete what is on file. I checked the numbers and expiration date and those matched up. I checked my balance on that card and yep- there's more than enough room on the card to pay for two candles. I don't get it.....has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> What also infuriates me to no end is the fact I had gone from an annual subscription to a month to month while I am unemployed to save money. I received an email confirming not only the candles but the PYS for this month. I updated my subscription payment info to my debit card (again, trying to control the purse strings while on the dole), I was charged for the month, and yet they don't save that card info anywhere, never mind the fact I can't look at the card info that is actually stored on my account without deleting it? Of course, I fired off an email to customer service asking them to please explain what happened and voice my frustrations for the last several months- lost subscription boxes, late deliveries, samples not matching what is on line or the product card in the box....anyone else feel this way or is it just me? Am I wrong to expect a higher level of service being not only an Ace, but a three year subscriber? Or should I just chill the f*ck out......or a combo of both?


This happened to me last month with several thousand in my account. They kept telling me I must not have had money in when they tried to charge, wrong! I didn't get my PYS last month because of this which really upset me because I really wanted the Shiseido. They were no help at all.


----------



## rachel4207 (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't wait till the 10th to se what is in my box even though I probably wont get what I really want lol


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 7, 2014)

They got back to me about not getting double the points for my two candles. They said:



> Thanks for reaching out. I'm happy to help!
> 
> I have added the additional Birchbox Plus points missing from the second Bella J Roseberry Candle into your account. You should see your balance update by the end of the day.
> 
> Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.


So they didn't sound surprised/sorry/confused as to what could have happened at all so I would suggest e-mailing them if you got 2 or more of the Plus items but didn't get your points... Are they just going to wait until people say something and then fix it on a case by case basis?! That seems to be their new style.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 7, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> I've been crossing m fingers for these as well. Loved loved loved my Atelier from the MM box. The only downside is that they have recently snuck the eyeliner into those boxes. Grrr. I picked the mally just to avoid the eyeliner. lol. I received it when ipsy sent it out and that sucker is seriously tiny. I guess it evens out while I may dislike the liner, I love atelier ^^



I would be still be satisfied if i got a box with only the mally and atelier and a gross smelling set of shampoo and conditioner.  as long as I get the points and the atelier i will be happy... I hate spending all my points on one thing, but will do it for this. Unless I can find a much less expensive dupe.


----------



## adinafloyd (Oct 7, 2014)

Keeping my fingers crossed for box 7, 16, 33, or 56. I am getting low on my face creams and drowning in hair care....... Its been shipped. should have it by Wednesday. Anxious and scared at the same time...please  please please be a good one.


----------



## EricaD (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a clicky truck but no tracking info yet. I didn't pick a sample this month.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 7, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> They got back to me about not getting double the points for my two candles. They said:
> 
> So they didn't sound surprised/sorry/confused as to what could have happened at all so I would suggest e-mailing them if you got 2 or more of the Plus items but didn't get your points... Are they just going to wait until people say something and then fix it on a case by case basis?! That seems to be their new style.


Oh good, I'm glad they sorted that out for you. You know what's funny? I emailed them about the point situation for my add on candles too, and got this email:



> Thanks for being in touch. I'm so sorry for any confusion.
> 
> The Birchbox Points Program is designed to help you get the most out of your membership. You earn points every time you shop, refer friends, or leave us reviews on your current subscription samples.
> 
> ...


Thanks Birchbox, but I know how the points program works. What I DON'T know is how I could have spent $54 on add on candles and only receive 36 points! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 7, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> This happened to me last month with several thousand in my account. They kept telling me I must not have had money in when they tried to charge, wrong! I didn't get my PYS last month because of this which really upset me because I really wanted the Shiseido. They were no help at all.


Did they do anything to make up for it at all?


----------



## Elena K (Oct 7, 2014)

my box is at the local post office! I wonder what are my chances of getting it today...


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 7, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I would be still be satisfied if i got a box with only the mally and atelier and a gross smelling set of shampoo and conditioner.  as long as I get the points and the atelier i will be happy... I hate spending all my points on one thing, but will do it for this. Unless I can find a much less expensive dupe.


sephora carries atelier (online, at least) and they have a few sets with minis and also rollerballs which aren't too intimidatingly priced   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Oct 7, 2014)

Yay! My box in the mail office!

Now, do I wait until after my exam to get it or not?


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 7, 2014)

So Client Service just responded to my email- I must have been really pissed when I wrote it because this is THE earliest they have EVER responded to me about anything, including Hurricane Sandy and when my box got lost in Indiana.  

Basically, they said that since I canceled my annual subscription and resigned for a month to month, and when they tried to charge me (which seems to be much earlier than when they said they did) and had issues with an older card on file (it was expired and NO ONE thought to try the other card I had on file), it didn't go through, so I am shit out of luck on the candles.  But they gave me 100 points for my troubles though.  

I don't know.  I checked my receipts and I am not buying the bs they are selling.  I have an email saying they would charge my account on the 2nd......fine.  I deleted the old card on the 29th or the 30th when I went to pay for my month to month.  But they are trying to tell me that they tried to charge me on the day I switched back to month to month?  What do you guys think?  Should I call bs on them or should I take the 100 points and just be done with it all?


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 7, 2014)

cbs73, can they take your payment and honor your candle order? I would ask.

I guess 100 points is a nice gesture. It depends on what you intended for the candles. Were they going to be gifts or for you?


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Oct 7, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> So Client Service just responded to my email- I must have been really pissed when I wrote it because this is THE earliest they have EVER responded to me about anything, including Hurricane Sandy and when my box got lost in Indiana.
> 
> Basically, they said that since I canceled my annual subscription and resigned for a month to month, and when they tried to charge me (which seems to be much earlier than when they said they did) and had issues with an older card on file (it was expired and NO ONE thought to try the other card I had on file), it didn't go through, so I am shit out of luck on the candles.  But they gave me 100 points for my troubles though.
> 
> I don't know.  I checked my receipts and I am not buying the bs they are selling.  I have an email saying they would charge my account on the 2nd......fine.  I deleted the old card on the 29th or the 30th when I went to pay for my month to month.  But they are trying to tell me that they tried to charge me on the day I switched back to month to month?  What do you guys think?  Should I call bs on them or should I take the 100 points and just be done with it all?



When I cancel and resub on my month to month to month they always charge me the same day or the day after I resub.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Oct 7, 2014)

I still have a non clicky truck.  I picked the melon colored Mally.  I didn't love any of the options but I wanted to avoid the eyeliner.


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 7, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> cbs73, can they take your payment and honor your candle order? I would ask. I guess 100 points is a nice gesture. It depends on what you intended for the candles. Were they going to be gifts or for you?


No, they said they cannot honor the order because when I canceled the annual sub and switched to month to month, along with them allegedly charging a card I had deleted well ahead of the October 2 date they said they would charge me for the candles (not talking about the mtm sub- they used a different card that I had entered when re-subbing), I lost my reservation and they do not have any of these candles left.....but I am more than welcome to buy another candle from the store!  Of course I am Birchbox.....of course I am.


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 7, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> When I cancel and resub on my month to month to month they always charge me the same day or the day after I resub.


Right....and they did.  That was the day I took the expired card off my account.....it was the 29th or 30th- I'd have to double check to see what day I was actually charged.  But my point is that I have an email saying they will charge for the BB Plus candles on the 2nd of October.  I had an email from customer service that assured me that despite going from an annual sub to a month to  month, I would get my candles.....neither of those things happened.  I mean, yes, the amount they gave me in a "sowwy" payment is more than I would have gotten had I been charged the $30 some odd bucks if I got the candles, but this whole experience is just irksome......

or it could be a combo of lack of sleep (graduate school is a witch!) and Mercury in retrograde that is making me touchy.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 7, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> So Client Service just responded to my email- I must have been really pissed when I wrote it because this is THE earliest they have EVER responded to me about anything, including Hurricane Sandy and when my box got lost in Indiana.
> 
> Basically, they said that since I canceled my annual subscription and resigned for a month to month, and when they tried to charge me (which seems to be much earlier than when they said they did) and had issues with an older card on file (it was expired and NO ONE thought to try the other card I had on file), it didn't go through, so I am shit out of luck on the candles. But they gave me 100 points for my troubles though.
> 
> I don't know. I checked my receipts and I am not buying the bs they are selling. I have an email saying they would charge my account on the 2nd......fine. I deleted the old card on the 29th or the 30th when I went to pay for my month to month. But they are trying to tell me that they tried to charge me on the day I switched back to month to month? What do you guys think? Should I call bs on them or should I take the 100 points and just be done with it all?


1. When you cancel and resub, they charge you on the day that you resub.

2. They can only charge the card that you have indicated as the card to be charged for the subscription, no matter how many cards you have on file. You can have other cards on file to be used for the Birchbox shop or the men's sub, but if they are attempting to charge you for the women's sub, they won't try to charge any card that you have not specifically designated as the card that they should charge for the women's sub.

Please don't take this the wrong way. I truly don't intend to sound mean or snarky. I think you should take a step back, take a deep breath, accept the points, and move on.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 7, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> 1. When you cancel and resub, they charge you on the day that you resub.
> 
> 2. They can only charge the card that you have indicated as the card to be charged for the subscription, no matter how many cards you have on file. You can have other cards on file to be used for the Birchbox shop or the men's sub, but if they are attempting to charge you for the women's sub, they won't try to charge any card that you have not specifically designated as the card that they should charge for the women's sub.
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way. I truly don't intend to sound mean or snarky. I think you should take a step back, take a deep breath, accept the points, and move on.


I may have misunderstood the situation. Were they previously able to charge you for the monthly subscription? If they weren't, I'm guessing that they didn't try to charge ou for the candles on the 2nd because they couldn't send a Plus add on if they thought they weren't sending you the sub this month.

Whatever happened, I still think you should let it go. Don't let it make you upset. If anything, you saved money, and it's probably not worth the stress of getting upset about it. I am sorry that you are having to deal with it though.


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 7, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I may have misunderstood the situation. Were they previously able to charge you for the monthly subscription? If they weren't, I'm guessing that they didn't try to charge ou for the candles on the 2nd because they couldn't send a Plus add on if they thought they weren't sending you the sub this month.
> 
> Whatever happened, I still think you should let it go. Don't let it make you upset. If anything, you saved money, and it's probably not worth the stress of getting upset about it. I am sorry that you are having to deal with it though.


You are absolutely right....like i said, lack of sleep and other stress factors have me grouchy as sin and I am just looking to beat up on someone or something.  Just to be clear, on Sept 30 (I checked), I resubbed for month to month....I also took out the expired credit card out of my account, leaving a valid card on file with credit to spare.  I had been assure that I would get the candles despite going from annual to month to month.....I get an email last night saying they tried to charge the card on file and since they couldn't charge me, I would not be getting my candles.  So I am guessing they did not attempt the charge on the 2nd as the email I received said they would and they must have made an attempt much earlier using the expired card.....either way, it doesn't make sense. I have 100 points, which is more than what I would have gotten had I gotten the double points for the two candles....

I'm over it.  Really.  It was just all so confusing and frustrating so I asked you all to see what your thoughts would be since I had never been in a situation like this.....oh well.  I guess I will think twice before a BB Plus item again!  

I'm going to go take my remaining frustrations out on a boxing bag.....


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a clicky truck!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Estimated delivery is tomorrow. I am 100% spoiler free, didn't even pick an item this month... So needless to say I am both nervous and excited for my box!

I know better than to check the tracking on their site b/c it's always so confusing, but I did it anyway and saw that my box was in Hebron, KY, 20 min from my house, and then took a detour to Fishers, IN. I hate Fishers, IN... Soley b/c my box gets stuck there for AGES most of the time! But then I checked USPS and it says delivery tomorrow sooo we will see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 7, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> You are absolutely right....like i said, lack of sleep and other stress factors have me grouchy as sin and I am just looking to beat up on someone or something.  Just to be clear, on Sept 30 (I checked), I resubbed for month to month....I also took out the expired credit card out of my account, leaving a valid card on file with credit to spare.  I had been assure that I would get the candles despite going from annual to month to month.....I get an email last night saying they tried to charge the card on file and since they couldn't charge me, I would not be getting my candles.  So I am guessing they did not attempt the charge on the 2nd as the email I received said they would and they must have made an attempt much earlier using the expired card.....either way, it doesn't make sense. I have 100 points, which is more than what I would have gotten had I gotten the double points for the two candles....
> 
> I'm over it.  Really.  It was just all so confusing and frustrating so I asked you all to see what your thoughts would be since I had never been in a situation like this.....oh well.  I guess I will think twice before a BB Plus item again!
> 
> I'm going to go take my remaining frustrations out on a boxing bag.....


I *think* from what I'm reading is that they would have charged you on the 2nd for your annual sub renewal, right? But you switched to monthly, and as others said when you sign up for a "new" sub (switching from one type to the other constitutes new in this case) then they charge you right away. I know when I switched from monthly to annual they charged me the day I made the switch. So I guess some wires crossed between the time they charged and the time you switched your card info. I for one am glad that they don't try to charge other cards on the account but I can see how you would've wanted them to in this situation! Anyways, it stinks you didn't get your candles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Give that boxing bag hell!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 7, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I *think* from what I'm reading is that they would have charged you on the 2nd for your annual sub renewal, right? But you switched to monthly, and as others said when you sign up for a "new" sub (switching from one type to the other constitutes new in this case) then they charge you right away. I know when I switched from monthly to annual they charged me the day I made the switch. So I guess some wires crossed between the time they charged and the time you switched your card info. I for one am glad that they don't try to charge other cards on the account but I can see how you would've wanted them to in this situation! Anyways, it stinks you didn't get your candles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Give that boxing bag hell!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Close....I received an email that I would be charged on the 2nd for the candles, not the sub.  The day I switched to month to month, I was charged.....

going to kick some bag butt (that sounded weirder than it did in my head) and then take a well deserved (and needed nap)....


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 7, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I have a clicky truck!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Estimated delivery is tomorrow. I am 100% spoiler free, didn't even pick an item this month... So needless to say I am both nervous and excited for my box!
> 
> I know better than to check the tracking on their site b/c it's always so confusing, but I did it anyway and saw that my box was in Hebron, KY, 20 min from my house, and then took a detour to Fishers, IN. *I hate Fishers, IN*... Soley b/c my box gets stuck there for AGES most of the time! But then I checked USPS and it says delivery tomorrow sooo we will see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL!  Fishers is nice.  I live about 5 miles from the Newgistics place in Fishers.  Every month I have visions of trying to drive there and pick up my box!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box was 'born' yesterday and is still in TN.  At least it takes a direct route to me.  Last month a box (can't remember which sub) went from Cinci to Chicago and then back southeast to me.  Groan.  It would have been nice if they'd just airdropped it into my yard as it flew over!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2014)

Don't freaking shoot me. I picked the eyeliner for one of my PYS choices (hey it ensures I get different boxes...or at least I HOPE it does) and since my sister is probably doing a formal wedding soon, a black liner with a little shimmer/sparkle may actually come in useful, rather than layering a black and shimmer liner.

Anyway, got shipment notice on that box this morning at 2am.


----------



## Spydar (Oct 7, 2014)

Got my box today. I had reserved the ModelCo lipstick....and I didn't get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. They did send the glitter liner, but I think I got a random, non PYS box. I already emailed them.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 7, 2014)

Got my box today, in over two years this is my first truely spoiler free box, and I should get another before the end of the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did the ModelCo PYS, and here's my box :

Balance Me Wonder Eye cream : I always like eye creams and I haven't tried this one before.  It's also a really good size for an eye cream

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle : I've gotten this before on other accounts, but I like it well enough

Coastal Scents Palette in Ballerina : Also gotten this before on other accounts, but these are good work-appropriate colors on me so I don't mind a backup, or I could trade it.

Dr. Brandt Vacuum cleaner : This is also a dupe, but if it works well I don't mind having it. 

ModelCo in Kitty : This is probably the best nude I've tried so far.  It's pretty much a perfect match for my natural lip color, and just smoothes me out a bit.  It should be a good base for glosses as well.  I still prefer more colorful lippies, but it's good to have a decent nude that doesn't make me look like a zombie.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 7, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Got my box today, in over two years this is my first truely spoiler free box, and I should get another before the end of the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I did the ModelCo PYS, and here's my box :
> 
> ...


That's the box I'm hoping for!! You're so lucky to get your box so early!


----------



## liilak (Oct 7, 2014)

I got my non-PYS box today!

And I got:

Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo

Coastal Scenes Revealed Palette in Ballerina

Vasantani Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator (got this in my other sub last time)

Dr Jart BB Cream (tiny size)

Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm for lips (2 tiny .1 oz tubes)

and

Skin Transformer Miracle Mudd (foil packet)

I'm not too too excited about this I admit but the BB cream, lip balm and mask is something I'd definitely use and I've been meaning to try a dry shampoo.


----------



## Brianna448 (Oct 7, 2014)

I got my box today!  It's the same one that people were getting yesterday.  

Modelco Kitty- I wear actually very little make-up so this is a good color intensity for me.  Love it!

Vacuum cleaner- We'll see. 

BeeKind- meh, I can always use a new purse lotion this time of year

HP Petaly Noir- bleh!  So sweet and cloying, not for me.   

Lord&amp; Berry sparkle doom- I thought okay, maaaybe I'll wear this for Halloween but then I could not get the swatch off my hand. I busted out the sugar scrub and lava soap, it was like I tattooed that stuff on my hand.  Geez!  I am not putting that on my face.  lol.

Mostly a good haul, so exciting to get it early!  I look forward to seeing everybody else's variations start to roll in.


----------



## jocedun (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay soooooo... I think I hit the profile jackpot. I have been getting amazing boxes on this profile. I never do the PYS and I've also been getting my boxes super early. 

Here is this box I got today (thoughts and photo under spoiler):



Spoiler







Includes: 

1) BEAUTY BLENDER and solid cleanser - I am actually really torn about this item. I'm not sure I need it because I usually just apply my Missha BB Cream with my fingers, but many people also RAVE about this, so I feel obligated to at least TRY it. On the fence, though. ANY THOUGHTS about the beauty blender for people who use ONLY BB Cream are appreciated!!

2) Camile Beckman Hand Therapy (with the little rose on top) - happy to try 

3) Sage and Fasten Onward Perfume ROLLERBALL - love the packaging, but I'm not sure this is my scent.. it is very youthful and kindof smells like a hotel bathroom to me.. it also leaked a lot in shipping. My boyfriend likes it. 

4) Dr. Brandt Vacuum Cleaner Mask - PUMPED to try this. I love anything pore-reducing 

5) ModelCo Kitty Lipstick - I love this line of lipsticks, but this color is just way too nude for me, which is why I didn't pick it. My lips are too pigmented and I am too pale to pull this off. Will go on the trade list. 



I think this was totally worth $10. I fall more in love with BB every month. And if anyone has opinions about using the Beauty Blender with just BB Cream, lay them on me!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 7, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Okay soooooo... I think I hit the profile jackpot. I have been getting amazing boxes on this profile. I never do the PYS and I've also been getting my boxes super early.
> 
> Here is this box I got today (thoughts and photo under spoiler):
> 
> ...


Wow! That's an awesome box!


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 7, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Yay! My mailman was just dropping off the mail when I got home today and my box made it!  It arrived at the Post Office this morning at 9:15am. Our mail goes out late enough that I had high hopes, but there was a huge lag in updating tracking info today (I may have gotten 4 other packages today...don't judge.)
> 
> I got box 15: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb15
> 
> ...


I got mine today, and it was this exact box. Meh. I think it's the most disappointing one I've got so far. The L&amp;B pencil will go in the donation bin, and I'm not really at all interested in the rest of it. There's nothing that makes me go, "Oooh, I want to try that." I did PYS and requested the lipstick, and it's fine, though it doesn't show up much on my lips. Seems fairly moisturizing, at least.

Also, they addressed it to "Encore [My Name]". What is that even supposed to mean?


----------



## Elena K (Oct 7, 2014)

Just got my box! I must say, wow, I never got it this early in a month!



jocedun said:


> Okay soooooo... I think I hit the profile jackpot. I have been getting amazing boxes on this profile. I never do the PYS and I've also been getting my boxes super early.
> 
> Here is this box I got today (thoughts and photo under spoiler):
> 
> ...


Congrats! I'm a bit jelous, I was really hoping for that box, lol.



onelilspark said:


> Yay! My mailman was just dropping off the mail when I got home today and my box made it!  It arrived at the Post Office this morning at 9:15am. Our mail goes out late enough that I had high hopes, but there was a huge lag in updating tracking info today (I may have gotten 4 other packages today...don't judge.)
> 
> I got box 15: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb15
> 
> ...


I got the same box.

Model Co lipstick is a bit too pale for me, but I like the formula (plus this was my PYS, so I can't complain)

I'm happy to get Dr Brandt Pores no more. Harvey prince perfume may or may not work for a night out. I could really do with out Lord and Berry pencil and another Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion.


----------



## tessak (Oct 7, 2014)

So… I got a weird box in the mail yesterday.

It only had four items, no tissue paper and the card w/ the product descriptions was for an entirely different box. I got:

Tocca hand cream

Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner

Vasanti BrightenUp and 
Harvey Prince perfume

I think it must be box 6 (which isn't fully loaded yet), which is a bummer because box 6 shows a beauty blender that I didn't get!

Anyone else get this box fully intact? Did the card match your items?


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 7, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Just got my box! I must say, wow, I never got it this early in a month!
> 
> Congrats! I'm a bit jelous, I was really hoping for that box, lol.
> 
> ...


I missed that it was Gilchrist &amp; Soames! That explains why it is so lackluster. Thin, not moisturizing, smells like too much fake lemon. These are literally mediocre hotel toiletries. Who would want to buy them?


----------



## Elena K (Oct 7, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I got mine today, and it was this exact box. Meh. I think it's the most disappointing one I've got so far. The L&amp;B pencil will go in the donation bin, and I'm not really at all interested in the rest of it. There's nothing that makes me go, "Oooh, I want to try that." I did PYS and requested the lipstick, and it's fine, though it doesn't show up much on my lips. Seems fairly moisturizing, at least.
> 
> Also, they addressed it to "Encore [My Name]". What is that even supposed to mean?


I hear you. None of the PYS really appealed to me this month, but I picked Model Co lipstick in hope of avoiding the pencil, and I ended up with it any way, sigh... 

on a plus side, the lipstick does seem very moisturizing. 

edited for grammar.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 7, 2014)

I think it's funny that the card says, "Pardon my yawns," since that's what I did when I opened this box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Oct 7, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I missed that it was Gilchrist &amp; Soames! That explains why it is so lackluster. Thin, not moisturizing, smells like too much fake lemon. These are literally mediocre hotel toiletries. Who would want to buy them?


oops, seem that you were replying to my post, while I was replying to yours, lol.

I missed it too at first, and when I notice, my reaction was "oh, that explains it"


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 7, 2014)

tessak said:


> So… I got a weird box in the mail yesterday.
> 
> It only had four items, no tissue paper and the card w/ the product descriptions was for an entirely different box.
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten my box so can't answer your question fully. But I have gotten a not fully intact box before. It was missing everything except one item and the product card. No tissue paper either. Just a lonely Cynthia rowley pencil. I would email them just to be sure. They were great when it happened to me. Sent me a replacement box as well as the PYS I had reserved but not received. Maybe they can send you the beauty blender if you were suppose to receive it.
Edit for typo


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 7, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I missed that it was Gilchrist &amp; Soames! That explains why it is so lackluster. Thin, not moisturizing, smells like too much fake lemon. These are literally mediocre hotel toiletries. Who would want to buy them?


I really didn't like the other Gilchrist &amp; Soames that I've gotten, but I like the Bee Kind.  I like the smell mostly.  But it's not super moisturizing.


----------



## atomic (Oct 7, 2014)

I also got box #15. Other than the ModelCo lipstick and the Dr. Brandt vacuum cleaner mask, it's a meh box for me. I wanted #5 for the Kerastase and Macadamia or #10 for the beauty blender.

I usually wouldn't mind getting perfume samples, but it seems like every month it's some kind of Harvey Prince fragrance.

Oh well, last month I got the box I wanted.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy with my first box (no PYS): Beauty Protector, Tocca, Coastal Scents Quad, LuMesh lip gloss and Suki! A well rounded box!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Oct 7, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Okay soooooo... I think I hit the profile jackpot. I have been getting amazing boxes on this profile. I never do the PYS and I've also been getting my boxes super early.
> 
> Here is this box I got today (thoughts and photo under spoiler):
> 
> ...


That's the box I am hoping for!  I am in CA and it's due 10/8-10/10 so I hope it's the same since it may have shipped near the same time.  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 7, 2014)

tessak said:


> So… I got a weird box in the mail yesterday.
> 
> It only had four items, no tissue paper and the card w/ the product descriptions was for an entirely different box. I got:
> 
> ...


 I got a box today with just 2 items in it,  With the card with all the items listed.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2014)

Ah, the 10th feels so far away! So antsy to see what I'm getting in my boxes this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieKat (Oct 7, 2014)

atomic said:


> I also got box #15. Other than the ModelCo lipstick and the Dr. Brandt vacuum cleaner mask, it's a meh box for me. I wanted #5 for the Kerastase and Macadamia or #10 for the beauty blender.
> 
> I usually wouldn't mind getting perfume samples, but it seems like every month it's some kind of Harvey Prince fragrance.
> 
> Oh well, last month I got the box I wanted.


I also got this box. That perfume just smells awful. And that's the tiniest eyeliner pencil ever!


----------



## Lisa80 (Oct 7, 2014)

I got a tracking email for my Laggies box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spydar (Oct 7, 2014)

Just as a FYI for those who chose the ModelCo, their response kinds makes it seem somewhat widespread:

Thank you for reaching out. I'm so sorry for the trouble!

I can confirm you successfully reserved the ModelCo lipstick in Kitty for your October box and it was due to a technical error you did not receive it. We are aware of this discrepancy and will be issuing a solution as soon as possible. Be on the look out for an official email from Birchbox shortly!

Please let me know if you have any other questions in the meantime.

Have a great day!

Warmly,

Katie C.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Oct 7, 2014)

I got my box! It's the one I really didn't want because I have the Revealed 2 palette and I have beauty protector already, but that's not birchbox's fault. Overall still happy- still better than Ipsy!! I'm excited to try the eye cream and pores vacuum cleaner... The lipstick is gorgeous!!


----------



## Margiee (Oct 7, 2014)

I got a beauty blender! I'm so giddy! I love you bb gods!


----------



## glitzygal (Oct 7, 2014)

I got Box 14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Suki Exfoliating Cleanser

Beauty Protect Conditioner

Tocca Hand Cream

Coastal Scents - Ballet

LuMesh Gloss

Everything is so friggen cute, haha  Love the smell of the Suki and Tocca!  I had my heart set on a Beauty Blender, but I think they said people might get them next month too?  Plus I will now have a good chunk of points so I might just end up getting the Jouer set with it anyway.  Pretty satisfied again this month.  I feel like I'm PAMPERED with Birchbox - even though the samples are cutie little guys, I feel like I'm getting to try high end stuff that I'd never be able to afford.  I just love that about BB.  /endbbgush


----------



## JenTX (Oct 7, 2014)

I got the dreaded box 13.

Mally Petal to the Metal

Dr Brandt vacuum cleanser

Modelco power lash mascara

Harvey Prince fragrance

Body wash

The body wash says Rosemary in the name of it so I was expecting to hate it, but it actually smells minty and quite nice. The Mally is huge and a lovely color. I could use a mascara sample like I could use a hole in my head. I've actually wanted to try the dr brandt cleanser so I'm kind of excited for that. The perfume smells pretty awful, but I am in the minority that I think most Harvey Prince smells pretty awful, lol.

Not the best box for me. Hoping my other box is better. Also hoping since I still don't have tracking on it that it's not the same box (I ordered the other Mally on that account). Wish it was the 10th so I could review already!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 7, 2014)

Spydar said:


> Just as a FYI for those who chose the ModelCo, their response kinds makes it seem somewhat widespread:
> 
> Thank you for reaching out. I'm so sorry for the trouble!
> 
> ...


oh wow. this reminds me of the time i waited what seemed like forever and a day for my ruffian polish i picked via pys a few months back.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 7, 2014)

I got my box today on my secondary account.

Vasanti Cleaners(which is a dupe for this account)

No. 4 Clarifying Shampoo

No.4 Reconstructing Mask

Dr. Hart BB Balm black label

Dr. Lipp Nibble Balm

Coastal Revealed in Ballerina.

On my profile for this account I don't have any thing selected so I tend to get a generic crowd pleaser box. It's a good mix but I've tried everything but the Coastal.


----------



## chaostheory (Oct 7, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I got my box today on my secondary account.
> 
> Vasanti Cleaners(which is a dupe for this account)
> 
> ...


Nibble....hehehe


----------



## tessak (Oct 7, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I got a box today with just 2 items in it,  With the card with all the items listed.


Weird! I hope they send you a new one. I haven't contacted them about mine yet.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 7, 2014)

tessak said:


> Weird! I hope they send you a new one. I haven't contacted them about mine yet.


 They said they are sending me a new one.  All I got was a little eye pencil and a perfume sample.  I hope the other items are better than these two   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />       There is always my other box   which is on the way


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 7, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Okay soooooo... I think I hit the profile jackpot. I have been getting amazing boxes on this profile. I never do the PYS and I've also been getting my boxes super early.
> 
> Here is this box I got today (thoughts and photo under spoiler):
> 
> ...


I use my Beauty Blender with just BB/CC cream and I love it! Serious game changer for me. It's really easy to use and makes my face look flawless.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 7, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> I got a tracking email for my Laggies box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for posting!  I logged in and saw I had tracking also, then BB sent me an email.  lol

Non clicky truck on Box 2 with the Mally Petal to the metal choice


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 7, 2014)

I was surprised to see my box already. I didn't do a PYS and got:

Camille Beckman Tuscan Honey Hand Therapy

Dr. Jart+ BB Black Label Detox

Lord &amp; Berry Paillettes Glitter Eye Pencil Black

Paula's Choice Skin Recovery Super Antioxidant

Concentrate Serum with Retinol

Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

Miracle Skin Transformer Miracle Mud 
I thought it was a pretty good box.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 7, 2014)

I got the absolute worse box ever today. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb4

It also had a tiny hand cream sample.  I'm so bummed   and my car broke down today too so it has been a crappy day all over.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Oct 7, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> I got my box! It's the one I really didn't want because I have the Revealed 2 palette and I have beauty protector already, but that's not birchbox's fault. Overall still happy- still better than Ipsy!! I'm excited to try the eye cream and pores vacuum cleaner... The lipstick is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


That's the box I got, too. i was hoping for the BeautyBlender one, but oh well. I hate the strong vanilla scent of the Beauty Protector products, so getting rid of that one. And I (luckily) don't get blackheads, so the Dr. Brandt will find  a new home. Love the color of Kitty and the Coastal Scents palette. I'll have to try the eye cream to render a verdict on that.


----------



## Livelyfox (Oct 7, 2014)

I got a box practically identical to this (different brands but same products) in August, and it was my least favorite box Birchbox has ever sent me. That is saying something since I have been a subscriber for over three years! I hope tomorrow is better for you, your car gets fixed, and you get a spectacular November box!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 7, 2014)

is it weird I want a beauty blender, even though i have one already? 

just knowing I could get one makes me so anxious.. cannot wait to get my box :/


----------



## SaraP (Oct 8, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> I got the absolute worse box ever today. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb4
> 
> It also had a tiny hand cream sample.  I'm so bummed   and my car broke down today too so it has been a crappy day all over.


That stinks! Big internet hugs!!


----------



## cosmickitten (Oct 8, 2014)

I reeeeally hope I don't receive a coastal scents palette. I refuse to wear makeup that is made in China.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm really hoping for box 55, it's the only box to have the Mally gloss and the Beauty Blender, I really want that blender!


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 8, 2014)

What's so special about the beauty blender?  All this talk is making me want one, but I think it's just because it looks cute.  Lol - someone help! Worth buying one??


----------



## JenTX (Oct 8, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I got my box today on my secondary account.
> 
> Vasanti Cleaners(which is a dupe for this account)
> 
> ...


Is it the same exact vasanti you received before? They will probably automatically send you 100 sorry points.



jesemiaud said:


> I was surprised to see my box already. I didn't do a PYS and got:
> 
> Camille Beckman Tuscan Honey Hand Therapy
> 
> ...


7 item box! Congrats!



nikkimouse said:


> I got the absolute worse box ever today. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb4
> 
> It also had a tiny hand cream sample.  I'm so bummed   and my car broke down today too so it has been a crappy day all over.


Sorry you had a bad day yesterday. Here's hoping for a great day today!!

However, I must agree, BB sends way too much shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 8, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Okay soooooo... I think I hit the profile jackpot. I have been getting amazing boxes on this profile. I never do the PYS and I've also been getting my boxes super early.
> 
> Here is this box I got today (thoughts and photo under spoiler):
> 
> ...


Okay, this box is amazing. I'm so sad now b/c I got the Vacuum Cleaner last month and that means I am definitely not getting this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Major box envy over here!


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 8, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> What's so special about the beauty blender?  All this talk is making me want one, but I think it's just because it looks cute.  Lol - someone help! Worth buying one??


I use a generic one and absolutely love it. It just really blends your makeup in well! I used a brush prior to the blender, and my fingers prior to that... And the blender is by far the best of the three. I've also seen a huge improvement in my breakouts since I started using it. Not sure why that is except maybe b/c I'm not touching my face directly? And I like my blender to be clean so I clean it every week. I use the liquid blender cleanser and it's cleaning capabilities are like magic.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 8, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> What's so special about the beauty blender?  All this talk is making me want one, but I think it's just because it looks cute.  Lol - someone help! Worth buying one??


I love love love my beauty blender!

Replaces my foundation brushes for the most part, it's easier to clean (u have to dampen it, so I keep the solid soap next to the sink, so when I go dampen it I clean it really quickly) and you don't have to wait for it to dry!

Squeeze the water out, and dab your foundation on. It's a really nice finish, natural, not heavy. 

They also last a really long time, I love mine. I really hope I get another one lol


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 8, 2014)

i used the promo codes last month to upgrade to an annual subscription and i'm supposed to get a Cynthia Rowley makeup bag.  Did anyone else do that - and are you getting the bonus bag with this box?


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 8, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> i used the promo codes last month to upgrade to an annual subscription and i'm supposed to get a Cynthia Rowley makeup bag.  Did anyone else do that - and are you getting the bonus bag with this box?


I upgraded to an annual membership too but haven't yet received anything. Don't have a shopping notice either. Can you let me know once you receive the CR bag? Thanks!!


----------



## magsatron (Oct 8, 2014)

It's my 4th month with 2 boxes &amp; today they'll be arriving together for the 1st time while I'm at work. I'm pretty sure part of the "seriously, 2?! You have so much stashed!" conversation/intervention later will be me promising to cut it down to 1 birchbox, regardless of those rad 100 point codes.

My main box with the PYS ModelCo was born 10/1, my secondary box was born 10/3, I didn't pick anything for my soon-to-be-in-suspended 2nd box. I'd try the sparkly liner if I get it, but I can't promise i won't hate it. I adore my gem StarLooks liner in amethyst, which is purple &amp; glittery--2 of my favorite things! I'm happy my stash has a back up of the mini silver Cynthia Rowley liner, because I love it...with primer.


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 8, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I upgraded to an annual membership too but haven't yet received anything. Don't have a shopping notice either. Can you let me know once you receive the CR bag? Thanks!!


 Yes I will. I did get the beauty blender bonus and the birch box points, but no sign of the CR bag. I will wait to see what comes (or doesn't) this month and contact them if necessary.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 8, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> i used the promo codes last month to upgrade to an annual subscription and i'm supposed to get a Cynthia Rowley makeup bag.  Did anyone else do that - and are you getting the bonus bag with this box?


I did the same thing. All I have is a non-clicky truck. I am a bit worried as I saw something about it being "while supplies lasted."


----------



## H_D (Oct 8, 2014)

I finally got tracking for one (didn't pick a sample on that one) but my Mally sample box still doesn't have a tracking number. Two more days left, Birchbox..must we always ship one at the very last minute every month, only to get here on or after the 25th of the month?! &lt;_&lt;   But hey, I will forgive you this time if I get a Beautyblender in the box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Oct 8, 2014)

I just got my box and it's pretty underwhelming. My first couple boxes were nice, so I guess I'm not too upset lol. No beauty blender LOL and the only makeup item was the ModelCo Mascara (which I don't really want/need, but on the plus side, to me, it's way better than the lord &amp; berry).

The other items I got were the *"rosemary" shower gel *(it smells sooo heavily of either menthol or eucalyptus, both of which I'm not a fan of), *Ojon hair oil *(my 2 yr old nephew was helping me open my box and I let him hold that while I was smelling the shower gel and he managed to pull the oil tube from the top and spill half all over lol),* Skin &amp; Co Light Serum *(meh) and the *Suki Exfoliate foaming cleanser *(YAY the only thing in this box that I actually wanted).

I'm sure I'll eventually use everything it's just soooo drab. I really wanted a Mally, but they were oos, so I was hoping I'd still get one (since we all know not picking doesn't guarantee not getting a PYS) or a beauty blender or some other color product, but nope. I get mascara, icky smelling hair oil, and really intense smelling shower gel.


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 8, 2014)

My first box with the ModelCo lipstick PYS is out for delivery today! Super excited because I'm actually going to get my box before the online contents update so I'll be spoiler-free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Got my box a day early…it's okay.

Mally - bigger than what I thought it was going to be.  I personally think it is better than the Stila pens.

Dr. Brandt - vacuum cleaner - I'll try it.

Rosemary shower gel - smells more like menthol - which is good for me since I am sick right now.

Harvey Prince in Petaly Noir - too vanilla for me.  

ModelCo Power lash - I really don't wear mascara that often - will go in my give away pile.

It's an okay box.  Wished I like the perfume more.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 8, 2014)

I got tracking for my box! Way earlier than usual for me.


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 8, 2014)

My box (on my 2nd account) is out for delivery today and I didn't pick a sample so its a complete surprise... crossing my fingers for a beauty blender like everyone else haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 8, 2014)

My box finally made it to my local post office at 9:22 a.m. (PST) today.  I don't know when they do the sorting for delivery though.  So, if I'm lucky I might get it today.  Otherwise I should have it tomorrow!  I wasn't able to PYS since everything was out of stock by the time I got around to it.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 8, 2014)

My box is in Hebron, KY 

So it should be here tomorrow or Thursday. 

Super excited. Surprise box, for the win.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 8, 2014)

My box is already out for delivery, today! That never happens! I am excited, even though I won't be able to use much of it yet, because I have hives. Funny story, I went to check what would be in it, forgetting that our box pages haven't been updated yet, and was confused to see last month's box.


----------



## jb3480 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ugh, I got box 15 yesterday:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb15

I *knew* I was gonna get that once everybody started posting their boxes.  Did a PYS on the ModelCo but it's realllly light and I don't think it will work, and the BeeKind smells just like lemon pledge.  The eye pencil is like two inches long and I never wear perfume, so hopefully that Dr. Brandt vacuum stuff will be worthwhile.  Total bust for me.  Hope everybody else gets a better box!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 8, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Got my box a day early…it's okay.
> 
> Mally - bigger than what I thought it was going to be.  I personally think it is better than the Stila pens.
> 
> ...


Box twins!  Birchbox has done an excellent job getting out my boxes early, though I'm kind of underwhelmed by this box.  I like the Mally, and the shower gel seems interesting, but this is my third Dr. Brandt vacuum cleaner (got it on every account now), I don't wear alcohol based perfume, and I have a stack of mascara samples.  Still no shipping on my main account, but I had some trouble switching from yearly to monthly, so that box might be late this month.


----------



## Lyllis (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh, my, that ModelCo Kitty lipstick is awesome.  Such a pretty dusty rose color, very natural and very flattering. I've been looking for a lipstick like this for ages.  It's nice to see some medium shades....the trend lately seems to be either dark colors, or bright, bold pinks and purples. 

This is one of those classic, sophisticated colors that you can't go wrong with, for any occasion. And it lasted all evening, too.  Love it.


----------



## noangel1981 (Oct 8, 2014)

OK I did it! I subed to a 2nd box. Now what to do to make sure I dont get dupe boxes?


----------



## KMED1 (Oct 8, 2014)

noangel1981 said:


> OK I did it! I subed to a 2nd box. Now what to do to make sure I dont get dupe boxes?


Unfortunately, there's no way to guarantee you won't get dupe boxes.  Although,  PYS did help alot with that.  Ever since they started doing it I pick a different sample on all three of my accounts and have gotten completely different samples in all.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 8, 2014)

Aw, I was hoping for a beauty blender, but alas.

I got:

ModelCo lipstick (my PYS choice)

Dr. Brandt vacuum cleanser

Balance Me eye cream

Coastal Revealed eyeshadow palette (in pinks/silvers, "Ballerina," which is nice)

Beauty Protector hair detangler

Not a fantastic box, but stuff I'll use (minus the hair detangler, that's already up for trade). I do love the lipstick, it stays on well and is very subtle. Tried the eye cream this morning so I'll see how that ends up but wow, it smells amazing, a light citrus scent, very nice. And I'll at least use this eyeshadow set, since I love pink/silver. The cleanser is nice but I already have a lot of mask-type stuff from Memeboxes, haha.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 8, 2014)

Ugh!  My box is taking forever!!  They picked it up Friday evening in Mt. Juliet (near Nashville), then it sat somewhere all weekend and checked into Atlanta Monday at noon.  It left Atlanta last night at 7:30 and no more updates.  I'm just 6 hours south!  I can't figure out their shipping.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 8, 2014)

Got both my boxes yesterday!  Pics in spoiler: 



Spoiler










The second one is box 15 but idk what the box # is for the first one



I picked the Modelco for both, and both of them also had the lord and berry liner.  It's so small


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

Ohhh they're sending the Macadamia Cleansing Conditioner out again this month! HOORAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I just got a 'shipped' e-mail for my third box. None of them have updated yet, but they usually don't. They'll just randomly turn up some day!


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 8, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Got both my boxes yesterday!  Pics in spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got your 1st box and I am pretty sure it is box #5. I got it today.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 8, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery.  Or possibly has already been delivered -- I'm still at work so I don't know.

I have had like the most stressful week ever so a new lipstick (I picked Modelco) will make me happy.  So will going to the promo codes thread and finding a 100 point code that still works that I haven't used yet so I can cancel and resubscribe and get more points.


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 8, 2014)

Eh. My box (for my 2nd account) was delivered today. I got beauty protector spray, pores no more vacuum cleaner, the coastal scent sampler, dr. lipp, and a tiny camille hand cream. I got most of these products on my primary account already, so at least I know I won't be getting two of these. A disappointing box, for sure, but I'm actually thankful that I received this because its finally pushing me over the edge to keep one account only.  I looked at the products and I was like... is this worth paying $10 extra a month for? Woohoo, thanks BB for assisting me in realizing that I only need 1 account HAHAHA


----------



## Livelyfox (Oct 8, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> i used the promo codes last month to upgrade to an annual subscription and i'm supposed to get a Cynthia Rowley makeup bag.  Did anyone else do that - and are you getting the bonus bag with this box?


 

I did this. I still do not have any information on box delivery as of yet. It just turned from September's box to a blank box for October this morning. I will be on the look out for the CR bag as well!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 8, 2014)

My Mally pys showed up today, with Dr. Brant PNM Vacuum Cleaner, Model Co mascara, super stinky Harvey Prince Petaly Noir and good greif Essentiel Elements shower gel, aka Vicks Vapor Rub! 

I marked send me only 6 fragrance samples, but this is the 2 time in 3 months. Hopefully they give it a rest for a while. Over all I'm more happy with this box then my last few Ipsys and the points seal the deal!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Excited that one of my boxes should be arriving today. First time I've gotten a box before the 10th and I was actually there to open it before then. Can't wait to actually be surprised for once!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 8, 2014)

My box is probably 5, though it's not populated fully on the BB website.  (Not going through numbers up to 50+ when the 4 items showing in box 5 are items I got...)

Thoughts:

Kerastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide -- I'm totally open to trying this and it actually might be useful to me based on what it's supposed to do but there is no way that's enough for my hair (which goes down to my waist)

Ellovi butter, vanilla (apply all over) -- much better than similar products BB has sent to me in the past, will probably be able to get at least 2 uses out of this if I put it on my legs

Macadamia flawless cleansing conditioner -- big bottle although I'm not sure this will be for me (I have tried Wen and hate it) but I'll give it a try on a non-exercise/non-sweaty day

Clarisea sea salt solutions (face) rapid detox charcoal exfoliant -- this seems like something I will love though I haven't tried it yet; I like Clarisea and facial exfoliators separately, so why not together?

Modelco lipstick in Kitty -- I picked this and I'm happy with it

Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner -- as everyone else has said, this is tiny; I have a Lord &amp; Berry lip pencil that I like but I'm not big on eye pencils (prefer liquids and/or gels); still, it won't hurt me to try it out; when I swatched it on my hand, I didn't have to press very hard which is my chief complaint about eye pencils in general

So, maybe not my favorite BB ever, but not bad.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't know what number it is but I got:

Mally "Petal to the Metal" PYS

Essential Elements shower gel "Rosemary" (DH nabbed this)

Modelco High Impact Mascara (full size, yay!)

Harvey Prince "Petally Noir" (I actually like this)

Dr Brandt "Pores no More"

   I will be putting the Dr Brandt in my CS stash.


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 8, 2014)

My box is still on the way but I'm slowly starting to think that I'll get the Lord&amp;Berry eyeliner, too. I know I'm getting 2 "makeup" items in this month's box and chose the ModelCo lipstick as my PYS... looking at the different boxes it seems that they paired that one up with the Lord&amp;Berry quite a lot :/ . Oh well, I dodged the bullet multiple times with my Ipsy subscription, I guess this time around I might have to just deal with it, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 8, 2014)

YOU GUYZ I GOT A BEAUTY BLENDER.  ALL HAIL BIRCHBOX!!!!

I was so afraid I'd get dup boxes because they were "born" about 7 minutes apart.  3/5 items were the same in each, but the beauty blender alone makes it totally worth it!

I got 2 each of:

*Dr. Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner Mask* (totally cool with 2 of these!  Really hoping I love it!)

*Harvey Prince Petally Noir* (I've loved every HP perfume, and the notes sound very "me")

*Lord &amp; Berry Liner *(BOOOOOOO, I already got one from Ipsy!  Grr. Bleh. UGH.)

Singles:

*ModelCo in Kitty* (wanted to try this for OVER A YEAR, it was my PYS, and it's a few shades too light to be a MLBB shade.  My dark hair/eyes wash it out against my pale skin.  BUT my blonde hair/blue eyed mother is in town, and I may be sending it home with her!  I've already seen her eyeing it!)

*Beauty Blender &amp; Solid Cleanser*  (YAY!  So much yay!!!)

*Camille Beckman lotion* (very faint scent.  Meh.)

*Bee Kind Lotion* (I'm not fond of citrus scents, will see if my neighbor wants this.  Still, I wanted it when it went out a few months ago, happy to smell it in person!)

pretty happy with this month, but I really do need to cut it down to one box.  I can always sign up for a month with box 2 if I *need* a second PYS item and/or there's a good points code.   Still, over the moon for the Beauty Blender!  Definitely made my day, even if I scared my poor mom by screaming and jumping around when I opened the box!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

Guys! The Anastasia Beverly Hills Maya Mia Palette is in the Birchbox shop!

I've been meaning to pick it up &amp; now I can get it with points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/anastasia-beverly-hills-maya-mia-palette


----------



## lovepink (Oct 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Guys! The Anastasia Beverly Hills Maya Mia Palette is in the Birchbox shop!
> 
> I've been meaning to pick it up &amp; now I can get it with points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/anastasia-beverly-hills-maya-mia-palette


Dang it!  I just got it in the mail last week from Ulta!  It is new and unused and I  could return it, except I fear they will damage it out!  Will have to check the BB shop more regularly!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Dang it!  I just got it in the mail last week from Ulta!  It is new and unused and I  could return it, except I fear they will damage it out!  *Will have to check the BB shop more regularly!*


I need to start checking more often too.. I just looked at the 'new' page &amp; was blown away but all the stuff they've added since I looked last. It looks like they're starting to add some kits/sets in preparation for the holiday shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I need to start checking more often too.. I just looked at the 'new' page &amp; was blown away but all the stuff they've added since I looked last. It looks like they're starting to add some kits/sets in preparation for the holiday shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wish there was a way to sort it by what's newest, since the What's New section has 258 products! Some of them have been there a while. At least if there is a way to sort it like that, I can't find it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone look at the address labels this time (remember last time it said "Danke" and "Gracias" and stuff like that?).

This time, mine says "Marquee Idol (my name)"

(I always thought I had more of a "behind the scenes" personality.  I'm not terribly outgoing...)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 8, 2014)

omg... cool! do u think they will be adding the tamanna palette too? that's the one I want D:


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 8, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Anyone look at the address labels this time (remember last time it said "Danke" and "Gracias" and stuff like that?).
> 
> This time, mine says "Marquee Idol (my name)"
> 
> (I always thought I had more of a "behind the scenes" personality.  I'm not terribly outgoing...)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine said "Encore [My Name]", which doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me!


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 8, 2014)

Code "BENEFITPACK" good for sample of Posietint and It's Potent eye cream sample when you sub/resub. Got an e-mail about this and reactivated my second account! I've been wanting to try the Posietint and I hoard eye cream samples so I never have to pay for eye cream.


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 8, 2014)

Ah, well, Box 15. I picked the Model Co. Kitty but I think it's too light for me. The perfume is too…perfume-y. Surprisingly, I don't hate the sad, teensy sparkly eyeliner. It's so wee! It just needs some love, you guys!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 8, 2014)

So, my box was at my local post office this morning and now has been re-routed to a post office in a city about 25 miles away.....um, is it any wonder why the post office isn't doing so well?  That means that it will head back to my local post office tomorrow sometime and then possibly get delivered on Friday.  Arrghhhhhhhh!!


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> My Mally pys showed up today, with Dr. Brant PNM Vacuum Cleaner, Model Co mascara, super stinky Harvey Prince Petaly Noir and good greif Essentiel Elements shower gel, aka Vicks Vapor Rub!
> 
> I marked send me only 6 fragrance samples, but this is the 2 time in 3 months!


Box twins ^^ I received the dreaded box 13 as well. I was hoping and praying with every ounce I had that I would not receive this box but alas it's my box. Better luck next month hopefully.

Petal to the metal is a gorgeous color and I'm not sad I picked it but this box is indeed a total dud for me. lol at the Vicks Vapor Rub shower gel. When I first sniffed it I was taken aback. I love herbal just as much as the next girl but this is something else.. Vapor rub indeed.

And yeah I wonder too on how strict the only 6 fragrances a year because I too have received 2 in the last 3 months...coincidently both by Harvey Prince


----------



## maureennicole89 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have no idea what box I am getting, I requested model co kitty lipstick as my pys but I swear I have already received one item in each of the boxes with the lipstick in it. Also my box hasn't shipped yet... Quite the mystery


----------



## H_D (Oct 8, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Box twins ^^ I received the dreaded box 13 as well. I was hoping and praying with every ounce I had that I would not receive this box but alas it's my box. Better luck next month hopefully.
> 
> Petal to the metal is a gorgeous color and I'm not sad I picked it but this box is indeed a total dud for me. lol at the Vicks Vapor Rub shower gel. When I first sniffed it I was taken aback. I love herbal just as much as the next girl but this is something else.. Vapor rub indeed.
> 
> And yeah I wonder too on how strict the only 6 fragrances a year because I too have received 2 in the last 3 months...coincidently both by Harvey Prince


I am glad to hear the Petal to the Metal is pretty! Mine still does not have a tracking number and that is what I chose.

Regarding the fragrances,I got 3 in a row on my other my account- three in the first three months, and I emailed them about that, asking if they do adhere to the "don't send me more than 6 a year" and they said rest assured, they won't send me anymore than 6 even though I was already halfway there. lol


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 8, 2014)

Okay I got:

Modelco in Kitty - like I asked for

Tocca hand cream in green tea + lemon - will try when hive free

Skin &amp; Co Sicilian Light Serum brightening - I don't really need brightening, might save this for my mom

Atelier orange cologne sample. I thought I had already gotten this but I don't mind, because I love this brand

Lord &amp; Berry black sparkle eyeliner - I got something similar from Influenster once, I think it was wet n' wild brand. I probably won't use this.

I can't complain, because for ten dollars, I got five dollars in review points and a full sized lipstick in a color that I like.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> My Mally pys showed up today, with Dr. Brant PNM Vacuum Cleaner, Model Co mascara, super stinky Harvey Prince Petaly Noir and good greif Essentiel Elements shower gel, aka Vicks Vapor Rub!


Exactly the same box I received today!! I'm not disappointed, nor am I very excited about it. 
I caved and signed up a 2nd sub... So hopefully I get a really good 2nd box.


----------



## kyxli (Oct 8, 2014)

I got my box today! I got box 15. I didn't pick a sample this month, but I got the ModelCo lipstick and the Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner. I'm wearing the lipstick now, and I love it. It smells amazing, and the color is really nice, too.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 8, 2014)

EdieEm said:


> Ah, well, Box 15. I picked the Model Co. Kitty but I think it's too light for me. The perfume is too…perfume-y. Surprisingly, I don't hate the sad, teensy sparkly eyeliner. It's so wee! It just needs some love, you guys!


I feel a bit better about the eyeliner after actually seeing it. I'll give it a chance.



kyxli said:


> I got my box today! I got box 15. I didn't pick a sample this month, but I got the ModelCo lipstick and the Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner. I'm wearing the lipstick now, and I love it. It smells amazing, and the color is really nice, too.


Box 15 seems to be very widespread, lol


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 8, 2014)

Got my two boxes today!!!! I don't usually like perfume but the Tocca is incredible and a generous size. One mystery box where I did not pick a sample and the other where I picked the Mally lipgloss. Is there a trade forum for bb? I would like to put some of these on my trade list.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

Here you go, @@RenoFab! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134578-birchbox-swaps-october-2014/


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 8, 2014)

Boo my box has been stuck in pre-shipment for 4 days.  I'd complain but I know I'll just get a response copy-pasting directions on how to find tracking info D: It's aight though, I'm going through my sample stash and using some stuff up so I'm not in a hurry!


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 8, 2014)

My page just updated - I am apparently getting box 5.  Figures I get 2 hair products right after getting a pixie cut!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb5


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Oct 8, 2014)

So I finally got my shipping notice at 8pm tonight.  No actual tracking info,just the number.


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 8, 2014)

Ugh, also ended up getting Box #15. Laaaaaame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But I am super excited to try the Dr. Brandt sample!


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Oct 9, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Box twins ^^ I received the dreaded box 13 as well. I was hoping and praying with every ounce I had that I would not receive this box but alas it's my box. Better luck next month hopefully.
> 
> Petal to the metal is a gorgeous color and I'm not sad I picked it but this box is indeed a total dud for me. lol at the Vicks Vapor Rub shower gel. When I first sniffed it I was taken aback. I love herbal just as much as the next girl but this is something else.. Vapor rub indeed.
> 
> And yeah I wonder too on how strict the only 6 fragrances a year because I too have received 2 in the last 3 months...coincidently both by Harvey Prince


I got #13 for my first box too, but I actually like it a lot.  I've been wanting to try the dr. brandt vacuum cleaner, I can never have too much mascara, and I like the Petaly Noir scent.  I am not a fan of shower gel as I already have it coming out of my ears but I don't even mind the essential oil scent.  I love natural smelling bath products.  The Mally lipstick packaging is very nice but I'm not nuts over the shade, as it is too bright and I'm totally into Fall reds and mauves right now.  I knew I wasn't going to get the Beauty Blender because I got the Mally PYS on both my accounts but I'm hoping for box 48 for my second box:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb48

I really want to try the Sheseido power infusing concentrate and I will use the other stuff too (I won't even complain about the Lord and Berry eyeliner).


----------



## LindaD (Oct 9, 2014)

Uhhhh, Birchbox, why is this $36? The picture clearly shows a MSRP of $18 and a value of $27.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/klorane-3-to-go-kit


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Oct 9, 2014)

haha that's hilarious!  it also lists the size as "5 ml. Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk x 2, 100 ml. Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk" and the photo says 3 cans, 1.06 oz each.  Good job, Birchbox.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 9, 2014)

Trixie Belden said:


> My page just updated - I am apparently getting box 5.  Figures I get 2 hair products right after getting a pixie cut!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb5


I just LOVE your name.  I loved (and still do!) Trixie Belden.  Have all of the books (maybe not the elusive Indian Burial Ground -- although I can't remember right now) saved in my attic for my daughters to read.   I'm still trying to get my 4 year old to call me "Moms"!!

Back to Birchbox stuff!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 9, 2014)

Yay! Got my box today!

I didn't pick a sample because I wanted to avoid three of them and had no strong feelings about the fourth sample.

I got box 14. As boxes were populating, I thought I wanted to avoid the Coastal Scents eyeshadow, but now that it's here I am thrilled about the colors. Everything is reviewed at 4.5-5 stars, so that's promising.



Spoiler



October Products 



















suki® exfoliate foaming cleanser

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe - Hand Cream

Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette Set

LuMESH Hydrating Lip Gloss


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 9, 2014)

I got my tracking number today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is it the 10th when boxes populate on your page? If so, I can't wait to take a sneak peek. I've got my fingers crossed for a beauty blender. I also wouldn't mind some mascara because that will save me having to go out and buy some.

I wasn't able to pick a sample this month because by the time I got my email, everything was "out of stock." But I'm actually fine with that because I couldn't decide what to choose anyway. I didn't particularly want either of the four samples.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 9, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Uhhhh, Birchbox, why is this $36? The picture clearly shows a MSRP of $18 and a value of $27.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/klorane-3-to-go-kit


Wow, this really is eye opening!   I figured they marked up stuff to make up for the fact that you can earn and use points to buy things, but this is completely ridiculous!!!!

Birchbox....you have some explaining to do!


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok, I'm bored so I trolled all of the boxes again.

My PYS was ModelCo so I had already marked down 1, 5, 10, 12,15 ,21 and 28 as the only boxes with that sample. I checked the boxes a few times to see if it loaded to any others but so far it hasn't. Then a few days ago it disappeared from Box 1 which now has a different lip product. Right now boxes 3 and 22 aren't loading at all (but were 2 days ago) so I'm wondering if they will show up with ModelCo (hopefully)? Box 52 is the only box with only 4 samples. See, I'm bored?

I'm hoping for Box 5 or 10. I can't get 12 or 15 and am not liking 21 or 28.

You know what kills me every month? I see AWESOME boxes that I would love but can't get because after 2+ years I've received so many of them. Still love Birchbox though.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 9, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Ok, I'm bored so I trolled all of the boxes again.
> 
> My PYS was ModelCo so I had already marked down 1, 5, 10, 12,15 ,21 and 28 as the only boxes with that sample. I checked the boxes a few times to see if it loaded to any others but so far it hasn't. Then a few days ago it disappeared from Box 1 which now has a different lip product. Right now boxes 3 and 22 aren't loading at all (but were 2 days ago) so I'm wondering if they will show up with ModelCo (hopefully)? Box 52 is the only box with only 4 samples. See, I'm bored?
> 
> ...


My PYS was Model Co as well, and I was really hoping for box 10, but _I got 15._

ETA: Hope you get the box you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Oct 9, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Ok, I'm bored so I trolled all of the boxes again.
> 
> My PYS was ModelCo so I had already marked down 1, 5, 10, 12,15 ,21 and 28 as the only boxes with that sample. I checked the boxes a few times to see if it loaded to any others but so far it hasn't. Then a few days ago it disappeared from Box 1 which now has a different lip product. Right now boxes 3 and 22 aren't loading at all (but were 2 days ago) so I'm wondering if they will show up with ModelCo (hopefully)? Box 52 is the only box with only 4 samples. See, I'm bored?
> 
> ...


I also picked the Modelco and am hoping for box 10 or 12.  My box supposedly began the shipping process on the 3rd.  It has been stuck for a while.  Did you get tracking?

I was wondering since I haven't seen any  21 or 28 boxes received, if those went out in a later shipment wave.  I agree with you, box 21 and 28 look pretty lackluster!  That would be frustrating to not be able to get boxes because you've already received items from them.  I'm not there yet!


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 9, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No, I haven't received shipping yet. The first year I was with Birchbox I used to receive my box on the 10th like clockwork. The second year I started getting it a day or three later until I was receiving my box around the 16th. Then a few months ago it started rolling back closer to the 10th but last month I didn't even receive my shipping until the 10th and my box came 5 days later. I guess this is going to be a later month for me. If that means box 21 or 28 I will be sad.


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 9, 2014)

I was hoping for box 10, too... but I'm pretty sure I'm not getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> customer care said I'd be getting 2 makeup items this month and if I interpret that right it'll most likely be my PYS (ModelCo) and probably the Lord&amp;Berry liner........... I think only one other bx comes with a revealed or revealed 2 sample along with the ModelCo lipstick. Bummed but oh well, can't always win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and for $10 I guess I can't really complain either, I just SO wanted a beautyblender!


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 9, 2014)

Got my box yesterday, a day early! It is not my favorite but it is better than last month. I was *really* hoping for a Beauty Blender.. Ah well.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb28


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 9, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Ok, I'm bored so I trolled all of the boxes again.
> 
> My PYS was ModelCo so I had already marked down 1, 5, 10, 12,15 ,21 and 28 as the only boxes with that sample. I checked the boxes a few times to see if it loaded to any others but so far it hasn't. Then a few days ago it disappeared from Box 1 which now has a different lip product. Right now boxes 3 and 22 aren't loading at all (but were 2 days ago) so I'm wondering if they will show up with ModelCo (hopefully)? Box 52 is the only box with only 4 samples. See, I'm bored?
> 
> ...


I am right there with you.  I've been going over the boxes for the last 5 days or so - keeping a list of what I can and can't get.  I'm only on month 6 with BB, but there are about 20 boxes that can't be mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm on fall break (2 weeks off, yay!), so I STALK those pages like it's my job.  The box 32/33 thing is very odd.  When I looked at box 3 it had amika/modelco mascara/paula's choice/suki (only 4 items).

My box is out for delivery.  Crossing my fingers that it's a good one!


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 9, 2014)

I hope they send out the beauty blender for a few months...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

Got on of my boxes! It should have had: 

BeeKind Body Lotion

Dr. Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner

Harvey Prince Petaly Noir

Lord &amp; Berry Glitter Eye Pencil

ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in Kitty

....but they forgot my lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The best part of the box! Sending an e-mail &amp; hoping they didn't run out.


----------



## kaelahbae (Oct 9, 2014)

I picked ModelCo too, and I have this feeling I'm getting the one with the Revealed palette or the Bee Kind body lotion. REALLY hoping for 5 or 10, and I would be ok (but somewhat disappointed) with 28. My box was born on the 4th, didn't have any updates forever, and then it was in transit yesterday. Now, it's telling me the tracking number is invalid? What's the deal, Birchbox?


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 9, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> Is it the 10th when boxes populate on your page? If so, I can't wait to take a sneak peek. I've got my fingers crossed for a beauty blender. I also wouldn't mind some mascara because that will save me having to go out and buy some.


Mine populated last night - so take a peek at yours and see if it's updated yet!


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 9, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I just LOVE your name.  I loved (and still do!) Trixie Belden.  Have all of the books (maybe not the elusive Indian Burial Ground -- although I can't remember right now) saved in my attic for my daughters to read.   I'm still trying to get my 4 year old to call me "Moms"!!
> 
> Back to Birchbox stuff!!


Thanks!  My kids never would call me "Moms" either!



kaelahbae said:


> I picked ModelCo too, and I have this feeling I'm getting the one with the Revealed palette or the Bee Kind body lotion. REALLY hoping for 5 or 10, and I would be ok (but somewhat disappointed) with 28. My box was born on the 4th, didn't have any updates forever, and then it was in transit yesterday. Now, it's telling me the tracking number is invalid? What's the deal, Birchbox?


If I check tracking on my iPad, it shows an invalid tracking number, and if I check tracking through the email or the BB site, it hasn't moved in 2 days from Atlanta.  If I cut/paste the tracking # and use the USPS site, it has it as having arrived in my town in the middle of last night.

I got box 5 and there are 2 things in it I'm not at all interested in.  What did you want out of it?


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 9, 2014)

Woah! Good thing i checked! My annual ends this month and I DO NOT want to auto renew it!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 9, 2014)

Still no tracking, no page updating on my last, and oldest account.  There were issues with opting out of auto-renew and going to a monthly subscription on this account, so I have no idea if my PYS went through.  I'm kind of hoping it didn't!  Has anyone gotten a Mally Melon box yet?


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 9, 2014)

I used that Essential Elements body wash - let me tell you…I could have stayed in that damn shower all day.  This is perfect when you are feeling sick (head cold to stomach virus ) or need to wake up in the AM.

 It smells so much nicer when you actually use it.  In the bottle it certainly whacks ya on the nose (since it is all concentrated in that tiny bottle) - but it opens up to a refreshing  scent once you get it on a loofah.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 9, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I am right there with you.  I've been going over the boxes for the last 5 days or so - keeping a list of what I can and can't get.  I'm only on month 6 with BB, but there are about 20 boxes that can't be mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm on fall break (2 weeks off, yay!), so I STALK those pages like it's my job.  The box 32/33 thing is very odd.  When I looked at box 3 it had amika/modelco mascara/paula's choice/suki (only 4 items).
> 
> My box is out for delivery.  Crossing my fingers that it's a good one!


I have been stalking and updating all the boxes and I noticed the 32/33 thing also.  They had a box like that last month too.   Box 3 has 5 items now they added ellovi vanilla butter.  Good luck with with your box today!  Let us know what you get!


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 9, 2014)

Aww butts, my tracking went from not updating to totally disappearing.  I JUST emailed last night when I accidentally added 2 pick-twos to my order and they were awesome, she refunded me the price and is letting me keep it!  I'll give it until Monday before I say anything.  I really dislike being a high maintenance customer.  It's weird compared to other places I shop online, because I've been getting BB for over 2 years so it feels more like a relationship.  Some marketer reading the forums probably reads this and is like 'yesssss'.


----------



## jb3480 (Oct 9, 2014)

Did you guys get this email?  (Sorry, can't figure out posting pictures)

Gift with Purchase: Olivia Pratt Multifunctional iPhone Wristlet
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gwp-olivia-pratt-multifunctional-iphone-wristlet


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 9, 2014)

Trixie Belden said:


> I got box 5 and there are 2 things in it I'm not at all interested in.  What did you want out of it?


For me, it's not that I WANT box 5. It's that out of 4 boxes available to me box 5 is the one I would prefer. I have a few clariSEA products so I would really like to try the charcoal mask. Body butter with Vanilla? Sign me up. I love hair products so I'd be ok with the ones in box 5. I have no use for black eyeliner and I rec'd the L&amp;B from Ipsy last month but it's possible I may try it and like it. Plus it's a 6 item box. We're all about the point here, right?


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 9, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I used that Essential Elements body wash - let me tell you…I could have stayed in that damn shower all day.  This is perfect when you are feeling sick (head cold to stomach virus ) or need to wake up in the AM.
> 
> It smells so much nicer when you actually use it.  In the bottle it certainly whacks ya on the nose (since it is all concentrated in that tiny bottle) - but it opens up to a refreshing  scent once you get it on a loofah.


Thanks so much for this. ^^ The smell was so off putting to me in the bottle that I was planning to stash it away in my trade pile or end up passing it along to a family member. Now I'm really excited to use it. The fall is when head colds and sinus pressure love to run amuck in my house so always willing to try something that would help out.

I don't remember how I set up my profile but Birchbox tends to send me things I wouldn't normally think I would enjoy or pick out myself. My husband laughs because those usually turn out to be my very favorite. The Davines Love Set for example didn't trill me when I received it but this month I ordered the full sizes because I love it so much. lol.

Eagerly waiting for boxes to load tomorrow.  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't have any tracking on my oldest account nor have I seen any mally melon boxes so it'll be a total surprise.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 9, 2014)

jb3480 said:


> Did you guys get this email?  (Sorry, can't figure out posting pictures)
> 
> Gift with Purchase: Olivia Pratt Multifunctional iPhone Wristlet
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gwp-olivia-pratt-multifunctional-iphone-wristlet


They sometimes send emails out in waves so I'm sure more people will eventually see it.  I just checked the product page and I really wish they had a picture of the inside.  Also it says it has 6 reviews but there's nothing there


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 9, 2014)

jb3480 said:


> Did you guys get this email?  (Sorry, can't figure out posting pictures)
> 
> Gift with Purchase: Olivia Pratt Multifunctional iPhone Wristlet
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gwp-olivia-pratt-multifunctional-iphone-wristlet


Yep I got the email.  It's pretty cute.


----------



## Lisa80 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> They sometimes send emails out in waves so I'm sure more people will eventually see it.  I just checked the product page and I really wish they had a picture of the inside.  Also it says it has 6 reviews but there's nothing there


this if from the website; scroll down and you can see the inside

http://www.oliviapratt.com/collections/accessories/products/multi-functional-iphone-4-4s-5-and-smartphone-wristlet


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 9, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> this if from the website; scroll down and you can see the inside
> 
> http://www.oliviapratt.com/collections/accessories/products/multi-functional-iphone-4-4s-5-and-smartphone-wristlet


ooo thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 9, 2014)

Got my shipping email today. I picked the curated box.


----------



## adinafloyd (Oct 9, 2014)

Ugghhhh, is it just me or does the mail actually slow down once my box is shipped?????


----------



## H_D (Oct 9, 2014)

I only make purchases from Birchbox after I shop around because sometimes their prices are higher. Sometimes they are lower though, and then add in the discount codes and they are an even better deal


----------



## adinafloyd (Oct 9, 2014)

I felt bad when I bought the Macadamia Hair Cleanser at $15 for 3 oz then found it at a big online shopping site at $15 for 8oz. I was told that BB doesn't set the price the manufacturer does.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 9, 2014)

I received my box today. I was on the way out so I'm not sure which # it is. I will update when I get home. I did not do PYS.

Mally In melon

Paula's choice

Tocca parfum

Suki

And something else. Grr that I forgot!! It was NOT a beauty blender. At least I can remember that!

ETA: 5th sample is Jouer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Oct 9, 2014)

adinafloyd said:


> Ugghhhh, is it just me or does the mail actually slow down once my box is shipped?????


I don't know why they send us an email saying your box has shipped and then it sits there at some shipping facility for 5 or 6 days.  I can mail stuff across the country in 3 to 4 days and it takes 12 days from the day they tell me it ships till I get it in Texas.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 9, 2014)

I was looking at the shipping for my two boxes and realized they both start in the same place but take different routes to get to me.  One goes from Tennessee to Georgia to Indiana and then to California.  The other goes from Tennessee to New Jersey.  I'm confused about why they would send them on different routes.   :wassatt:


----------



## H_D (Oct 9, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I received my box today. I was on the way out so I'm not sure which # it is. I will update when I get home. I did not do PYS.
> 
> Mally In melon
> 
> ...


 That sounds like a nice box!  That must be #55 I believe.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 9, 2014)

Weird....I still had a browser window open on my phone for my box (it had been showing September earlier).  When I went back to it I saw my October products but it logged me out right away.  When I logged back in I was back to my September products. 

I got what I think is box 4: 

Toni &amp; Guy shampoo and conditioner

The vanilla body butter

Dr. Brandt (I would assume the pore vacuum....has anyone gotten any other Dr. Brandt item?)

AND the stupid eyeliner!


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Here you go, @@RenoFab! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134578-birchbox-swaps-october-2014/


Thank you SO MUCH!!!! Hope some of you ladies join the party so I can swap some of my goodies away.  :wub:


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 9, 2014)

Well, I was wrong.  I didn't get box 5, I got box 12.  When I went and looked at my account page, it had reverted back to my September box, but I swear last night and earlier today it had box 5!  I got:

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle Spray

Balance Me Eye Cream

dr. brandt Pores No More mask

Coastal Scents ballerina palette (this is SO cute!  Teeny baby eye palette!)

ModelCo lipstick in Kitty   (it was my PYS choice)

Overall, I'm happy with it.  The CS palette and conditioner spray are perfect for travelling and I'm always up for eye cream and face masks.  Haven't tried the lipstick yet since today is a heinous face, no makeup day so far.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 9, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Weird....I still had a browser window open on my phone for my box (it had been showing September earlier).  When I went back to it I saw my October products but it logged me out right away.  When I logged back in I was back to my September products.
> 
> I got what I think is box 4:
> 
> ...


Mine was like that from last night through this morning and the box I got today wasn't the box that had been showing on my profile.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 9, 2014)

Trixie Belden said:


> Mine was like that from last night through this morning and the box I got today wasn't the box that had been showing on my profile.


Oooohhhhh.....keeping fingers crossed then!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Weird....I still had a browser window open on my phone for my box (it had been showing September earlier).  When I went back to it I saw my October products but it logged me out right away.  When I logged back in I was back to my September products.
> 
> I got what I think is box 4:
> 
> ...


this time last year i had no hair, told birchbox about this and i still got canned  responses. i still get hair products, and i think that  they should have an option for women that are bald, and not only "too short for a ponytail". i'm glad that my hair is growing back (slowly but surely), and i bought tons of amika products last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i definitely feel your pain on this issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Oct 9, 2014)

Birchbox is really acting up right now.  I can't look at any of the boxes not even my own box.  It just goes blank when I try to open my box.    I guess they are getting ready for box previews.  I've never seen it like this before.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Thank you SO MUCH!!!! Hope some of you ladies join the party so I can swap some of my goodies away.  :wub:


The thread should be more active tomorrow morning once we all find out what we're getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With three boxes, I always have plenty to swap!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 9, 2014)

First time ever that I got both of my boxes spoiler free! My 2nd box came today and it had:

Ellovi Vanilla Butter 

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude

Model Co Power Lash High Impact Black Mascara

Ojon Rare Blend Oil Total Hair Therapy

Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

Not too bad!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm so excited for tomorrow morning! 1) To see my boxes and 2) To do my reviews so I can place an order with my points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Come to me, Birchbox sweatpants!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 9, 2014)

nc42 said:


> this time last year i had no hair, told birchbox about this and i still got canned  responses. i still get hair products, and i think that  they should have an option for women that are bald, and not only "too short for a ponytail". i'm glad that my hair is growing back (slowly but surely), and i bought tons of amika products last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i definitely feel your pain on this issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have to apologize....I was making a poor joke about not having hair.  I didn't even think beyond my own annoyance about getting so many shampoos....I was being an ingnorant jerk (to put it mildly).   I am sorry if you, or anyone, has lost hair through a medical issue...it is not something I think is funny in any way.   Again, I am sorry to have made light of something so serious.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Oct 9, 2014)

I was upset because I missed the email to choose my sample, but I am really happy with what is in my box. I received it in the mail today, and I got:

Beautyblender + deluxe solid cleanser

Harvey Prince Petaly Noir

Lord &amp; Berry Glitter Eye Pencil

Tocca Crema da Mano

Vasanti BrightenUp! 

I am most excited about the beautyblender. I use mine everyday, and it's starting to show some wear. Now I have a replacement!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I have to apologize....I was making a poor joke about not having hair.  I didn't even think beyond my own annoyance about getting so many shampoos....I was being an ingnorant jerk (to put it mildly).   I am sorry if you, or anyone, has lost hair through a medical issue...it is not something I think is funny in any way.   Again, I am sorry to have made light of something so serious.


oh. i thought you were serious but no worries but yes, i think that bbx needs to lay off on the shampoos/conditioners for a bit.


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Oct 9, 2014)

Received my box ( 3 shampoos/conditioners in 3 months.... Could I get a beauty blender next month? Please BB)

My box said The Dazzling Jessica....

I received oribe shampoo/conditioner (2 packets of each)

Beauty Protector Leave In which I love

Vasanti Cleanser

Ellovi body butter I would have preferred the other camellia since thats what my grandma has boughten me ever since I was a child.

And The worlds smallest eye liner of Lord and Berry glitter black.... Like the size of my pinky (maybe 2 inches) and I have tiny hands....

My box was a 100% surprise... My page isn't updated so i can fill out my review... sad panda


----------



## Autym Henderson (Oct 9, 2014)

Boo. Got both my boxes today. My main sub had two dup samples that I've already received and my second account had one dup sample. There were at least two things in each box that I was head over heels with, but I was a bit bummed that I got samples in each box that I had already gotten!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Oct 9, 2014)

Trixie Belden said:


> Well, I was wrong.  I didn't get box 5, I got box 12.  When I went and looked at my account page, it had reverted back to my September box, but I swear last night and earlier today it had box 5!  I got:
> 
> Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle Spray
> 
> ...


I got this box - I already received the Beauty Protector and the Balance Me eye cream in previous boxes....


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 9, 2014)

Countrygypsy90 said:


> Received my box ( 3 shampoos/conditioners in 3 months.... Could I get a beauty blender next month? Please BB)
> 
> My box said The Dazzling Jessica....
> 
> ...


I can't figure out this box number -- I wonder if it's the missing 32/33 box.  Hmm.


----------



## Soanders (Oct 9, 2014)

What time does the site update so you can review your products? Midnight?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

Soanders said:


> What time does the site update so you can review your products? Midnight?


Usually 6 AM EST.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 9, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> Oh good, I'm glad they sorted that out for you. You know what's funny? I emailed them about the point situation for my add on candles too, and got this email:
> 
> Thanks Birchbox, but I know how the points program works. What I DON'T know is how I could have spent $54 on add on candles and only receive 36 points! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ugh, it's so annoying when companies don't read the email and just sent a generic form letter for the "solution" to whatever problem they _assumed_ you were asking about. Did you e-mail them back?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Uhhhh, Birchbox, why is this $36? The picture clearly shows a MSRP of $18 and a value of $27.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/klorane-3-to-go-kit


Whew!  It's fixed now.  Crazy BB.  Just crazy.  (Didn't they double the price of the 'crack' pie mixes, too?)  It makes you wonder how they handle folks if they actually paid the higher prices due to their pricing errors.  Hopefully a refund AND sorry points!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 10, 2014)

I wish it was already the 10th.  I am dying to see my boxes this month!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Ugh, it's so annoying when companies don't read the email and just sent a generic form letter for the "solution" to whatever problem they _assumed_ you were asking about. Did you e-mail them back?


Yes, I did.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The next BB staffer who received my email ended up giving me the points I was missing. All good! :luv:

My box still hasn't updated yet. Can't wait! I'm ridiculously excited to see whether or not I got a beauty blender. :blush:


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 10, 2014)

Boxes updated at around 6:08 am Est. I got box 55 on my main account. Yay!! but they removed the Atelier fragrance from it. Box 13 on secondary account. I am really happy with both boxes. Score another one for Birchbox over Ipsy.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

Still waiting on mine to update, but it'd be hard for BB to be worse than my Ipsy for this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

I really hate that I have gotten perfume samples lately - 2 months in a row.   blech.  And I am allergic to jasmine and I get jasmine



 



ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio 10,735

 



BeeKind™ Body Lotion 7,038



dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit  3,101  



 



Lord &amp; Berry Paillettes Eye Pencil 


 



Harvey Prince Petaly Noir – 50 ml


no to the perfume and eyeliner.  I have no idea what comes in that Dr Brandt kit.   I am fine with the lotion and the lipstick (which is what I wanted). 

I hate that lord &amp; berry crap and I dislike black pencil eyeliners now with a passion


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 10, 2014)

My box has not shipped and my page has not updated. Why BB, why?? I am not a very patient person.


----------



## KMED1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Took a bit for mine to finally update and I'm still waiting on my second account to update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting box # 10 on my main account and # 54 on my third. I really want to try the shower gel so fingers crossed for my 2nd account


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 10, 2014)

Just wondering, has anyone who ordered the candle gotten a shipping notice? I did, and my shipping/box haven't updated. I'm remembering now why I stopped doing the add-ons. The months that I got the water bottle and the necklace were allllll messed up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 10, 2014)

Trade thread out there yet?

I'm trying to trade my five eyeliners, lol, yeah right!


----------



## ChemLady (Oct 10, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I reserved the Model Co lipstick, confirmed it through email with Birchbox, and today when I checked my box info it shows one of the Mally lippies. I'm am really bummed because I really like the box combinations that were available for the Model Co lipstick....Time to email Birchbox I guess!


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 10, 2014)

Checked the iphone app and I'm getting the box (i think?) I wanted, I can't remember. Anyways, its box 13, my PYS was the Mally Petal to the Metal one. I really really wanted to smell the Petaly Noir and now I can yay!


----------



## mellee (Oct 10, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I reserved the Model Co lipstick, confirmed it through email with Birchbox, and today when I checked my box info it shows one of the Mally lippies. I'm am really bummed because I really like the box combinations that were available for the Model Co lipstick....Time to email Birchbox I guess!


Do you have a clicky truck yet?  I reserved the Model Co, but my truck is still not clicky and my box hasn't updated at the site.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 10, 2014)

My remaining account still has no shipping and my box contents didn't update.  I hope they haven't forgotten about that account.  If it hasn't updated in a couple days I'll have to email, boo.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 10, 2014)

mellee said:


> Do you have a clicky truck yet?  I reserved the Model Co, but my truck is still not clicky and my box hasn't updated at the site.


I reserved Model Co too and I have nothing either. I've never gone to the 10th without receiving a shipping notice. Ever.


----------



## KD209 (Oct 10, 2014)

I got box 33 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb33 and I like it (aside from the eyeliner and the fact that there's no beauty blender) but I really really wanted the Dr. Lipp! I might have to trade with someone this month.

Anyone know if the mud mask is a foil packet or not? I'm getting 6 samples which is awesome I'm just crossing my fingers for no foils...


----------



## button6004 (Oct 10, 2014)

After LOVING my box last month, I'm sort of disappointed this month.

I'm getting:

Mally Petal to the Metal (PYS)

Dr Jart BB Cream

Harvey Prince Petaly Noir

BalanceMe Eye Cream

Dr Brandt


----------



## LadyK (Oct 10, 2014)

Boxes updated and I finally get to try the Tocca!!! :wizard:   This makes my month so the rest is gravy.  

Main account:  Tocca hand cream

                         Item from Dr. Brandt Clean up nice kit

                         Lord and Berry eye pencil ( oh well)

                         Item from the Jouer/ Beauty Blender kit (Please be a beauty blender!)

                         Harvey Prince Petaly Noir ( I won't use this but I'm sure I can gift it)

Second account:  Suki cleanser (Love this stuff, now to hide it from my husband)

                            Oribe shampoo and conditioner (It will get used, and who knows, I may really like it)

                            Dr. Jart Black label beauty balm  (I use Dr. Jart BB cream so am excited to try this)

                            Essential Elements Shower gel.  ( sounds good)

                            Paulas Choice balancing serum (can't use this one, all the Paulas choice stuff seems irritate me)

                            Lord and Berry eye pencil  (or, that thing they sent to everyone!)

Overall this is an awesome month for me.  A couple of things I really wanted, a bunch of things I'm interested to try, and only a couple things that I will need to gift or trade.  Keep it up BB!


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 10, 2014)

Total fail, birchbox. My main account loaded, and I'm getting yet another Harvey Prince fragrance, a tiny suki cleanser (dupe), tony and guy shine serum, model co mascara, and another dr lipp. What a disappointment.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I really hate that I have gotten perfume samples lately - 2 months in a row.   blech.  And I am allergic to jasmine and I get jasmine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received the same box ( #15 I believe). Anyways, dr. brandt product was pores no more vacuum cleaner


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I really hate that I have gotten perfume samples lately - 2 months in a row.   blech.  And I am allergic to jasmine and I get jasmine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting really sick of the perfume samples as well. I got this same box and just rage canceled. I've been pretty happy the last couple months, but this month I got 2 five item boxes that both had the Petaly Noir and the Dr. Brandt. Plus two not terribly exciting things lotion/body wash and eyeliner/mascara. The only thing I was excited to try in each was the PYS. I feel like I have to have gotten more than 6 perfumes by now.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 10, 2014)

Bummer month for me.  I was really hoping for a beauty blender on one of my accounts, but no!

Acct. 1:  Mally melon

              Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner

              Amika Dry Shampoo

              Skin &amp; Co. Brightening Serum

              Dr. Brandt clean up nice kit

Acct. 2:  ModelCo Lipstick

              Beauty Protector Detangler

              Coastal Scents Palatte

              Dr. Brandt clean up nice kit

              Balance me wonder eye cream

I suppose I will use everything, just kind of boring compared to some of the others that were sent out.  Oh well, some months you win some you don't.  Hopefully, they send the beauty blender in future boxes and the macadamia oil, I really want that, too!  I could live without getting another eyeliner for at least the next year, probably two!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 10, 2014)

Add me to the list with no October box page loaded, still a non-clicky truck, and no shipping e-mail.  I chose the coral Mally for my PYS.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KMED1 (Oct 10, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Add me to the list with no October box page loaded, still a non-clicky truck, and no shipping e-mail. I chose the coral Mally for my PYS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I picked the same on the account that hasn't loaded. Have you received tracking yet? I haven't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I really hate that I have gotten perfume samples lately - 2 months in a row.   blech.  And I am allergic to jasmine and I get jasmine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting the same box. I have been subscribed since July and got the Catherine Malandrino perfume, last month I got Tommy Girl and this month the Harvey Prince.... ugh, come on! Enough with the perfume already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is Birchbox trying to tell me I smell or something??

Extremely underwhelmed this month. I really don't like anything besides the PYS.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 10, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> Getting the same box. I have been subscribed since July and got the Catherine Malandrino perfume, last month I got Tommy Girl and this month the Harvey Prince.... ugh, come on! Enough with the perfume already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is Birchbox trying to tell me I smell or something??
> 
> Extremely underwhelmed this month. I really don't like anything besides the PYS.


getting that same box.. extremely sad I am getting another perfume.

I'm allergic to it birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittiecat (Oct 10, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> Getting the same box. I have been subscribed since July and got the Catherine Malandrino perfume, last month I got Tommy Girl and this month the Harvey Prince.... ugh, come on! Enough with the perfume already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is Birchbox trying to tell me I smell or something??
> 
> Extremely underwhelmed this month. I really don't like anything besides the PYS.


This box makes me so sad.  I was really hoping for one of the others with the PYS I picked.


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 10, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> getting that same box.. extremely sad I am getting another perfume.
> 
> I'm allergic to it birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Being allergic to perfume would suck even more, ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you at least alright with the rest of the items in your box?


----------



## kaelahbae (Oct 10, 2014)

Trixie Belden said:


> Thanks!  My kids never would call me "Moms" either!
> 
> If I check tracking on my iPad, it shows an invalid tracking number, and if I check tracking through the email or the BB site, it hasn't moved in 2 days from Atlanta.  If I cut/paste the tracking # and use the USPS site, it has it as having arrived in my town in the middle of last night.
> 
> I got box 5 and there are 2 things in it I'm not at all interested in.  What did you want out of it?


I was somewhat interested in the Ellovi and Macadami, more so than a lot of the products in the other boxes. And thank you for the tracking tip! It looks like my box is out for delivery today, so I'm resisting the strong temptation to peek at my account to see what's coming.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 10, 2014)

my main account hasn't updated :/ feeling anxious over hereeee birchboxxxxx D:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 10, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> Being allergic to perfume would suck even more, ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you at least alright with the rest of the items in your box?



Well the Lord n Berry isn't waterproof so I can't use it lol, (I touch my eyes all day, I need waterproof)

The lotion I think I've gotten before in my main account, and it definitely has a scent so I didn't use it.

I love Dr. Brandt so that's cool with me, got that in my main account last month, and love it, so will use that, and the lipstick was my choice, I love those lippies!

So.. 2/5 haha... smh..

hbu?


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> my main account hasn't updated :/ feeling anxious over hereeee birchboxxxxx D:


I guess they're staggering the updates? I received a shipping notice yesterday, but still no update on the box content.


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 10, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Well the Lord n Berry isn't waterproof so I can't use it lol, (I touch my eyes all day, I need waterproof)
> 
> The lotion I think I've gotten before in my main account, and it definitely has a scent so I didn't use it.
> 
> ...


Kind of sad, isn't it? Haha. Oh well, I'm trying to swap everything except for the ModelCo lipstick... I have soooo many lotions that I won't use the BeeKind, I've heard horror stories about the Lord&amp;Berry (if I can't get rid of it, I guess I'll give it to my 10 year old sister in law for her little play makeup case, lol), I've actually heard a lot of good stuff about the Dr. Brandt but for some reason I'm not that excited to try it :/  and then there's the perfume that I absolutely don't care for. I guess some months you win, some months you lose, right?


----------



## kaelahbae (Oct 10, 2014)

I got the box I KNEW I would get, and it's totally boring. Honestly, I haven't had a single box yet that I've loved. I would be long gone if it weren't for the point system. My boxes are always SO BORING.

ModelCo lipstick

BeeKind lotion

dr. brandt kit (so, the vacuum cleaner)

LB pencil

and yet another Harvey Prince (pretty sure I have them all now!)

Such a let down.


----------



## overthehill (Oct 10, 2014)

Nothing is here (booo) but updates are up (yay!)

Le Sigh.  Not awful, but not fabulous.  Luckily I have 2 teen boys with GFs and I can pass stuff on to them!
 

Aces Box:
Laggie (chose this b/c I wanted neither lippie nor eyeliner but now not excited by it.)  Got the Vasanti last month, too much beauty protector already, ditto perfume and mascara, and hand cream.  Can't complain - I picked it!

Box 2: (Box 45)
uki Exfoliate- YAY!  Got this before and love it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 Essential Elements Rosemary Shower Gel- Meh.... don't use shower gel much but hear good things  

Coastal Scenta Palette - Yuck; getting this twice even.  Gifted!  :angry: 
 Macadamia Cleansing Conditioner - Yuck; pretty poorly reviewed.  Is this for ethnic hair? :wacko: 
 Jouer and Beauty Blender Package - Meh... don't use the blender I have (I use powder, not foundation)... the rest looks good.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 Box 3: (Box 51)
pple balm for lips - excited; I have chapped lips   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Beauty Protector Detangler - bummer; alreday getting this in Laggie  Will be gifted.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Camille Beckman Hand Therapy - yawn; so many lotion samples cluttering my house  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Coastal Scents Palette - argh!; already getting AND I hate cheap eyeshadow.  Will be gifted.  :angry:

Dr Brandt Clean Up Nice Kit - YAY!  EXCITED!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was hoping for the Revival Mud or a serum or oil.  (Never can have enough serum!)  But hey, no eyeliners!!!!  Only one perfume!!!  No lip gloss or lipstick!  I really can't complain.

I think about swapping but don't get how one comes out better, what with shipping costs..... so I just gift unwanted things to teen girls...


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 10, 2014)

kittiecat said:


> This box makes me so sad.  I was really hoping for one of the others with the PYS I picked.


I feel the same way... feel like this was the worst case scenario  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully next month will be better.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> I got the box I KNEW I would get, and it's totally boring. Honestly, I haven't had a single box yet that I've loved. I would be long gone if it weren't for the point system. My boxes are always SO boring.
> 
> Such a let down.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way... I'm keeping BB at least through December, but that might be it. I'm saving up points for Secret Santa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel85 (Oct 10, 2014)

I got box 17, and I think it's perfect. I got my ship notice yesterday and it was in my mailbox this morning. Super fast shipping Birchbox 

I feel like I got a great mix of types of products. One hair care, one cleanser, one lotion(serum), and a couple makeup items. 

Mally was my PYS so obviously I am pretty excited to get it.

The Lord and Berry eyeliner will get use, especially this holiday season. I like to mix it up with colors every now and then, but black eyeliner is my go to.

Excited to try Dr. Brandt cleanser...I love the Pores No More I have tried before.

Of course Amika dry shampoo is awesome. I use dry shampoo often so it's great for me.

The Sicilian Day Serum is nice except that it is one of those samples that comes with an insanely tiny amount. I squeezed and squeezed just to get a tiny bit out. No way there is enough in there to actually see if it gives any results at all.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 10, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I guess they're staggering the updates? I received a shipping notice yesterday, but still no update on the box content.


I received shipping update yesterday, although the tracking still doesn't work. It's weird, and annoying. To this box I added that bracelet they offered, so I am guessing that's the delay. Won't be ordering any more of those. I only ordered it, because I wanted to get the candle too, but that was sold out by the time I placed the order so I was stuck with the bracelet ugh!

I'm used to getting my box like the 8th!



MrsShaw said:


> Kind of sad, isn't it? Haha. Oh well, I'm trying to swap everything except for the ModelCo lipstick... I have soooo many lotions that I won't use the BeeKind, I've heard horror stories about the Lord&amp;Berry (if I can't get rid of it, I guess I'll give it to my 10 year old sister in law for her little play makeup case, lol), I've actually heard a lot of good stuff about the Dr. Brandt but for some reason I'm not that excited to try it :/  and then there's the perfume that I absolutely don't care for. I guess some months you win, some months you lose, right?


I am normally not this disappointed with my box. My mom's box is also pretty bad lol.. what happened this month birchbox :/ 

I'm over here getting bad boxes and some lucky ones get beauty blenders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whaaat


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 10, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Nothing is here (booo) but updates are up (yay!)
> 
> Le Sigh.  Not awful, but not great.  Luckily I have 2 teen boys with GFs and I can pass stuff on to them.
> 
> ...


Do u have a trade/wish list hon? 

I want your beauty blender lol

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 10, 2014)

Blech, account one has no update and account two blows. I think I may cancel soon and save more money for other things.


----------



## ChemLady (Oct 10, 2014)

mellee said:


> Do you have a clicky truck yet?  I reserved the Model Co, but my truck is still not clicky and my box hasn't updated at the site.





IMDawnP said:


> I reserved Model Co too and I have nothing either. I've never gone to the 10th without receiving a shipping notice. Ever.


I have a tracking number/shipping notice, so I don't think it is a just showing the wrong box error. I will most likely wait until I physically get my box before I send anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2014)

Rachel85 said:


> I got box 17, and I think it's perfect. I got my ship notice yesterday and it was in my mailbox this morning. Super fast shipping Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I feel like I got a great mix of types of products. One hair care, one cleanser, one lotion(serum), and a couple makeup items.
> 
> ...


This is the box I'm getting. I'm pretty okay with it, but I specifically chose Mally to avoid that stupid eyeliner and am getting it anyway! Lol. Oh well!


----------



## overthehill (Oct 10, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Do u have a trade/wish list hon? I want your beauty blender lol



Well I've never done a trade or swap, mostly because I'm both too lazy and too cheap to go to the post office and ship something.  (I usually gift about 1/3 of everything I get from all my subs to my sons' GFs.)  But I'd be willing to give it a go.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Serums / oils / things for old folks like me are what rock my world!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 10, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Well I've never done a trade or swap, mostly because I'm both too lazy and too cheap to go to the post office and ship something.  (I usually gift about 1/3 of everything I get from all my subs to my sons' GFs.)  But I'd be willing to give it a go.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Serums / oils / things for old folks like me are what rock my world!


I have tons at home! great!

Let me raid my sample stash after work and I'll send u a message with what I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 10, 2014)

I got Beauty Blenders in both my boxes! This is the first time I've actually been happy with both my boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sub 1:




suki® exfoliate foaming cleanser
 



Mally Beauty High-Shine Liquid Lipstick Pens

 



TOCCA Eau de Parfum, Florence

 



Paula’s Choice Skin Balancing Antioxidant Serum with Retinol

 



Jouer + beautyblender® Perfectly Primed Collection




Sub 2:



 



beautyblender® double


ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio


 



Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy™

 



dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit

 



SAGE + fasten Rollerball Collection


----------



## mellee (Oct 10, 2014)

Still no box update, no clicky truck.  =(


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Oct 10, 2014)

I haven't been active on here all month because I've been dealing with some shit, but luckily, because I've been so busy, October 10 rolled around super quick!

On my first sub I'm getting box 34:

Mally Beauty High Shine Liquid Lipstick in Melon (my PYS)

Atelier Cologne Cedrat Envirant Cologne Absolue (I like perfume and has good reviews)

Ellovi Vanilla Butter

Lord and Berry Paillettes Eye Pencil (Not my PYS but excited!)

ClariSEA Deep Pore Detox Activated Charcoal Exfoliating Mask

On my second sub, I'm getting box 45:

Suki Exfoliating Foam Cleanser

Essential Elements Wake Up Rosemary Shower Gel

Coastal Scents Revealed 2 Palette Sample

Macadamia Professional Flawless Cleansing Conditioner (Super excited after last months reviews)

Jouer and BeautyBlender Perfectly Primed Collection (Super excited!)

I think this might be one of my best months yet, but I have to say, I've been really lucky and happy with my last several months worth of boxes

(Btw, how do I post pictures into here?)


----------



## Charity1217 (Oct 10, 2014)

Is there a trade thread for October yet? 

There were so many great boxes this month (in my opinion) and I got 2 that I didn't care for.  I already have 3 of the Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner and I got 2 more.  It's my birthday month (today actually) and so I was hoping for good boxes this month.  I really wanted to try the lip gloss or many other things.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I got Beauty Blenders in both my boxes! This is the first time I've actually been happy with both my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sub 1:
> 
> ...


I hope I'm getting the same box as your sub one...if that actually happens I'll probably die of shock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 10, 2014)

Wooowww these boxes are killer this month. Maybe I'll pick one up on my second sub. Would kill for a beauty blender!

Edit- this is my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Kérastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide - 
PrimeBuy
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick TrioBuy
 
Ellovi Vanilla ButterBuy
 
Lord &amp; Berry Paillettes Eye PencilBuy
Macadamia Professional™ Flawless Cleansing Conditioner – 8 oz.Buy
clariSEA Deep Pore Detox Activated Charcoal Exfoliating MaskBuy


----------



## KMED1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Since the image of the Beauty Blenders is different is one just the blender and the other is the blender and the cleaner?  I have the double blender image in my box and I was just curious


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

KMED1 said:


> Since the image of the Beauty Blenders is different is one just the blender and the other is the blender and the cleaner? I have the double blender image in my box and I was just curious


Ooohh, good catch! I didn't notice that! Good question... I think on Instagram everything so far that I've seen has been the combo of beauty blender and cleaner.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 10, 2014)

I got my box yesterday. I got:

Dr. Lipp Balm - Omg. I really like this. I don't like how glossy it looks, but it'll be my go to balm for when I'm doing face masks/cleansers and stuff, because I like how it makes my lips feel before putting whatever lip product on that I choose for the day. 

Beauty Protector Detangler - I have short hair now, so I don't need detangler, but it worked out for the boyfriend who now has longer hair than me. I love the smell of this though. Do they have like... Shampoo or something in the same scent? My goodness, I'd buy it.

Camille Beckman Hand Therapy - I have never hated the smell of something more. I gave this to my boyfriends mom. She doesn't like the smell, either. But she works in the E.R. and has to wash her hands all the time, so she loves lotion.

Coastal Scents Palette sample- I love that these are really neutral colors. I can wear neutral colors.

Dr. Brandt Pore Vacuum- I don't really have the blackheads that this product is supposed to help get rid of. But I do have really oily skin and this was really awesome for that. I like that it made my face feel tingly.

So yay, I've yet to have a bad box since I've started. Really thinking after the first of the year this will be my only subscription.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Oct 10, 2014)

KMED1 said:


> Since the image of the Beauty Blenders is different is one just the blender and the other is the blender and the cleaner?  I have the double blender image in my box and I was just curious


I got a box last month with the Jouer+beauty blender listed and what I received was a Jouer sample! not a beauty blender. Has anyone received a box with that sample listed this month? It might not be a blender (just a caution before people get their hopes up).


----------



## ChemLady (Oct 10, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> I got my box yesterday. I got:
> 
> Dr. Lipp Balm - Omg. I really like this. I don't like how glossy it looks, but it'll be my go to balm for when I'm doing face masks/cleansers and stuff, because I like how it makes my lips feel before putting whatever lip product on that I choose for the day.
> 
> ...


If you like the Beauty Protector Detangler scent, Birchbox also sells shampoo/conditioner that smell the same from that brand. Also the perfume Pink Sugar smells exactly like the Beauty Protect stuff!


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 10, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> If you like the Beauty Protector Detangler scent, Birchbox also sells shampoo/conditioner that smell the same from that brand. Also the perfume Pink Sugar smells exactly like the Beauty Protect stuff!


That's exactly what I thought when I smelled it yesterday. I've been looking for a dupe for it. 

That's awesome. I know where my points are goingggg.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Oct 10, 2014)

@@Charity1217

Happy birthday!

@@SerpentineBabou

What a bummer about the beauty blender!! I had my hopes up! But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## overthehill (Oct 10, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Dr. Brandt Pore Vacuum- I don't really have the blackheads that this product is supposed to help get rid of. But I do have really oily skin and this was really awesome for that. I like that it made my face feel tingly.


I got this product but I am old, with drrrrryyyy skin.  Is this for oily skin?  If so I'll gift it to teen son... Thanks!


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 10, 2014)

overthehill said:


> I got this product but I am old, with drrrrryyyy skin.  Is this for oily skin?  If so I'll gift it to teen son... Thanks!


Mhm. It says on the back of the product that it's for oily/combination skin.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I got Beauty Blenders in both my boxes! This is the first time I've actually been happy with both my boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sub 1:
> 
> ...



ahhh, why couldn't I have gotten your sub 2?  sigh


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 10, 2014)

Sigh, the only box I'm waiting on has shipped but not updated on the site. Grr patience is a virtue I do not possess birchbox. All I want is to see that pretty mally melon box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> Camille Beckman Hand Therapy - I have never hated the smell of something more.


 I actually wanted this because I thought the green butterfly on the black bottle was so adorable.  I am getting the toca instead. I guess I shouldn't wish for things just based on the cuteness of the bottle.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 10, 2014)

Turns out I am NOT getting box 4 (the one that was populating in my account weirdly yesterday).  I am getting box 14 so I am much happier!  Of course, my box got rerouted from my city's post office to one about 25 miles away.  Apparently it left there at 1:43 a.m. yesterday and is now missing in action so who knows when I'll get it!

I am getting:

Beauty Protector

Suki cleanser

Tocca hand cream

Coastal Scents Palette

Lumesh gloss

Had really hoped for the Beauty Blender because even though I never wanted one, all of the talk about it made me HAVE TO HAVE it!  I am such a sucker for the power of suggestion (or anything As Seen on TV...LOL)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

@@Charity1217 happy birthday! Mine was a week ago! I might be a little biased but October birthdays are the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 10, 2014)

I got box 24:

Vasanti BrightenUp!  Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips

Folle de Joe eau de parfum

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner

DevaCurl No-Poo Cleanse

I'm not excited about the balm or the rejuvenator.  Hopefully the eyeliner is silver (rather than black), like what people have gotten before.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't have a shipping notification and nor has my page has not updated. Anyone else in the same situation?


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I don't have a shipping notification and nor has my page has not updated. Anyone else in the same situation?


I think there's been a delay with some peoples updates. I did receive a tracking number, but no information/updates, just the number, and my page is still showing September's box. A few people have addressed this on Instagram, but I haven't seen a response from BB on the subject.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 10, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I think there's been a delay with some peoples updates. I did receive a tracking number, but no information/updates, just the number, and my page is still showing September's box. A few people have addressed this on Instagram, but I haven't seen a response from BB on the subject.


Thank you @@Allison H. I have been with BB for 3 years and this is the 1st time my page hasn't updated on the 10th   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KrissyKat (Oct 10, 2014)

@[member=miss_marissa] I just received my box, and online it had the jouer + beautyblender, and I got the jouer matte moisture tint in nude, not a beautyblender. Just FYI!

I received the Suki/Mally/Paulas/TOCCA perfume/Jouer box. Not super excited. I like the size of the mally lip (i got the peachy color) but haven't tried it yet. The suki foaming facewash I've gotten before in my birthbox man subscription, and it is too rough for me! I can't use the PC serum or the Jouer (my skin is just too sensitive/rosecea/acne). Somehow my boxes always have at least half skincare products, and it's the thing I can't use! I'd rather get shampoo or perfume (the two things it seems others complain about getting) instead of skincare/bb cream items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The TOCCA Florence smells pretty though and it's a great size!

Can anyone post to swap on the swap boards? I've been putting the samples I can't use (stuff like caudelie and such) in an empty birchbox and maybe I should get on that lol.


----------



## chaostheory (Oct 10, 2014)

KrissyKat said:


> @ I just received my box, and online it had the jouer + beautyblender, and I got the jouer matte moisture tint in nude, not a beautyblender. Just FYI!
> 
> I received the Suki/Mally/Paulas/TOCCA perfume/Jouer box. Not super excited. I like the size of the mally lip (i got the peachy color) but haven't tried it yet. The suki foaming facewash I've gotten before in my birthbox man subscription, and it is too rough for me! I can't use the PC serum or the Jouer (my skin is just too sensitive/rosecea/acne). Somehow my boxes always have at least half skincare products, and it's the thing I can't use! I'd rather get shampoo or perfume (the two things it seems others complain about getting) instead of skincare/bb cream items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The TOCCA Florence smells pretty though and it's a great size!
> 
> Can anyone post to swap on the swap boards? I've been putting the samples I can't use (stuff like caudelle and such) in an empty birchbox and maybe I should get on that lol.


hey girl! i had sensitivity/redness/rosacea marked on my beauty profile, and i was getting a LOT of skincare products, which meant I couldn't use it. 

I sent an email to Birchbox asking what would help, and she said to remove redness and rosacea and only leave sensitivity. She wrote "While we are unable to guarantee exclusion of a certain product and category entirely, we can definitely try to gear what you are receiving into something you could use. I would actually suggest removing Redness and Rosacea from your "skincare concerns" section and just leaving Sensitivity selected. This should then clue in our allocations team to avoid sending certain face care products to you, only sending the most gentle ones."

I removed it from mine and I"m curious to see if it changes things moving forward. Maybe it will for you?


----------



## tulippop (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I don't have a shipping notification and nor has my page has not updated. Anyone else in the same situation?


 
Same thing on my account.  I actually logged off and signed back in and it updated.  

Also sad I'm not gettin my PYS choice.  I picked the modelco lipstick and am getting the lord and berry eyeliner that will probably smudge on me like crazy.  bahhh


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 10, 2014)

I just got the BEST Birchbox ever:

This is box 10, the one I wanted when I looked at the boxes with my PYS yesterday.  I've never had a Beauty Blender before!


----------



## KrissyKat (Oct 10, 2014)

@ Thank you! I will try that!!


----------



## mellee (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I don't have a shipping notification and nor has my page has not updated. Anyone else in the same situation?


Me.  =(  I picked the Kitty lipstick.


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Thank you @@Allison H. I have been with BB for 3 years and this is the 1st time my page hasn't updated on the 10th   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm in the same boat.  No shipping notice, to tracking in my account, and my page isn't updated.  Ah well.  I guess I'll REALLY be surprised!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I just got the BEST Birchbox ever:
> 
> This is box 10, the one I wanted when I looked at the boxes with my PYS yesterday. I've never had a Beauty Blender before!


That is a great box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## basementsong (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I don't have a shipping notification and nor has my page has not updated. Anyone else in the same situation?



I'm in the same boat! I tried logging on then back in, and no luck. I even tried a different browser that I've NEVER used on the computer I'm currently on and nothing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is also the first time I haven't received my shipping number and didn't get box updates online. I'm used to my box *always* being in the last batch to get sent though. I got the ModelCo lipstick through the PYS, and now I just want to actually KNOW I got it. C'mon, BB!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 10, 2014)

mellee said:


> Me.  =(  I picked the Kitty lipstick.





MrsMeow said:


> I'm in the same boat.  No shipping notice, to tracking in my account, and my page isn't updated.  Ah well.  I guess I'll REALLY be surprised!


I think their system had a glitch for certain boxes and we may get the same box? Maybe...  

PS: I picked Mally in melon as my PYS


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 10, 2014)

basementsong said:


> I'm in the same boat! I tried logging on then back in, and no luck. I even tried a different browser that I've NEVER used on the computer I'm currently on and nothing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This is also the first time I haven't received my shipping number and didn't get box updates online. I'm used to my box *always* being in the last batch to get sent though. I got the ModelCo lipstick through the PYS, and now I just want to actually KNOW I got it. C'mon, BB!


I know.. And I keep refreshing my page like million times from morning thinking it's going to update any minute now... no such luck


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I know.. And I keep refreshing my page like million times from morning thinking it's going to update any minute now... no such luck


same....

no update. this sucks..

I usually get my box around the 8th, and I barely got a shipping notice yesterday that didn't work until today, and all it says is "your box has been born"

ugh.. :'(


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I think their system had a glitch for certain boxes and we may get the same box? Maybe...
> 
> PS: I picked Mally in melon as my PYS


I picked the mally in petal to the metal.. 

:/


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sort of OT, but are the Mally glosses full size? TIA =]


----------



## Pixels (Oct 10, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Sort of OT, but are the Mally glosses full size? TIA =]


Yes.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 10, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I picked the mally in petal to the metal..
> 
> :/


I hope we get the box with the beauty blender   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2014)

I get so jealous of the ladies with the beauty blenders, but then i realize I have one, bought one months ago and I only used it once.... &gt;.&gt; Value hoarder problems. I didn't even subscribe this month lol.

Congrats though!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 10, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I get so jealous of the ladies with the beauty blenders, but then i realize I have one, bought one months ago and I only used it once.... &gt;.&gt; Value hoarder problems. I didn't even subscribe this month lol.
> 
> Congrats though!


Haha, I have 2 that I've never used and totally want a third! Really though, I'm gonna start using it. I love all the Beauty Blender excitement!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I hope we get the box with the beauty blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! I've never tried the beauty blender.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Boxes updated at around 6:08 am Est. I got box 55 on my main account. Yay!! but they removed the Atelier fragrance from it. Box 13 on secondary account. I am really happy with both boxes. Score another one for Birchbox over Ipsy.


I received box 55, too.  As of Tuesday the backdoor link had Tocca.  Wonder what happened.  

Now my box isn't populating on my BB acct.   Grrrr.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 10, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I got box 24:
> 
> Vasanti BrightenUp!  Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
> 
> ...


Wow, my inner 5 year old giggled at the "no-poo cleanse"  It must be Friday.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I got a box last month with the Jouer+beauty blender listed and what I received was a Jouer sample! not a beauty blender. Has anyone received a box with that sample listed this month? It might not be a blender (just a caution before people get their hopes up).


Yup, I received the Jouer only and that was the picture for my box.  Sadness.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

KrissyKat said:


> @ I just received my box, and online it had the jouer + beautyblender, and I got the jouer matte moisture tint in nude, not a beautyblender. Just FYI!
> 
> I received the Suki/Mally/Paulas/TOCCA perfume/Jouer box. Not super excited. I like the size of the mally lip (i got the peachy color) but haven't tried it yet. The suki foaming facewash I've gotten before in my birthbox man subscription, and it is too rough for me! I can't use the PC serum or the Jouer (my skin is just too sensitive/rosecea/acne). Somehow my boxes always have at least half skincare products, and it's the thing I can't use! I'd rather get shampoo or perfume (the two things it seems others complain about getting) instead of skincare/bb cream items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The TOCCA Florence smells pretty though and it's a great size!
> 
> Can anyone post to swap on the swap boards? I've been putting the samples I can't use (stuff like caudelie and such) in an empty birchbox and maybe I should get on that lol.


I plan on using the Suki as a lip scrub.  Maybe that would work for you, too!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I think their system had a glitch for certain boxes and we may get the same box? Maybe...
> 
> PS: I picked Mally in melon as my PYS


I received the mally melon (not a PYS) and my box isn't updating.  I rec'd 55.

HTH

I wish I had better news for ya.  

Kinda bummed here, too.  I received my first ever cortizone shot in my knee today (yeee-ouuuuuch!) and came home to find my extra freebie Glossybox - that's box #4 for folks counting at home.  Egads.  I was really hoping for something a little more fun in the mailbox.  (I rec'd my BB yesterday.)  Couldn't there have been a surprise Love With Food or something?  LOL.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 10, 2014)

tulippop said:


> Same thing on my account.  I actually logged off and signed back in and it updated.
> 
> Also sad I'm not gettin my PYS choice.  I picked the modelco lipstick and am getting the lord and berry eyeliner that will probably smudge on me like crazy.  bahhh





MrsMeow said:


> I'm in the same boat.  No shipping notice, to tracking in my account, and my page isn't updated.  Ah well.  I guess I'll REALLY be surprised!





v0ltagekid said:


> same....
> 
> no update. this sucks..
> 
> ...


I got antsy and called CS. I was told my box will get shipped out by tonight and my october page will get updated soon.

And generally, the boxes can update anytime on the 10th until midnight.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​ 

edited: brain not functioning properly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## overthehill (Oct 10, 2014)

> Box 3: (Box 51)
> 
> pple balm for lips - excited; I have chapped lips    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Quoting myself - this is the box my BB page says I'm getting... but I came home to the box today and instead of the Clean Up Kit, it's only the dr b vacuum cleaner!!!  (And the card says just the vacuum cleaner... not the kit.  Only the website how the picture of the kit.)  Grr!  Anyone else?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Quoting myself - this is the box my BB page says I'm getting... but I came home to the box today and instead of the Clean Up Kit, it's only the dr b vacuum cleaner!!!  (And the card says just the vacuum cleaner... not the kit.  Only the website how the picture of the kit.)  Grr!  Anyone else?


It was like that last month for the curated box.  What really irked me about it is that we had to review the kit, not just the VC.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 10, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I received the mally melon (not a PYS) and my box isn't updating.  I rec'd 55.
> 
> HTH
> 
> ...


That Box 55 looks good. I have heard great things about Tocca perfume and I'm hoping the BB gods will give me some Tocca or the beauty blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That knee must be hurting, I hope you get to pamper it over the weekend. Lots of get well vibes coming your way   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 10, 2014)

My box is also not updating, and no tracking.

I'm not sure if I can get Box 55.  I previously received the Jouer Matte Moisture tint, but when I received it, it was listed by itself, not as the kit.  Since it's listed differently, even though it's the exact same product, could I receive it again?  That seems like a way to get a dupe that a computer wouldn't catch.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> That Box 55 looks good. I have heard great things about Tocca perfume and I'm hoping the BB gods will give me some Tocca or the beauty blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> That knee must be hurting, I hope you get to pamper it over the weekend. Lots of get well vibes coming your way   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!!  I've taken a magic pill to help with the discomfort.  I hate doing that, but I can't slow down for the evening yet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I injured it at work (random bartending injury) and it has taken this long to get some serious action from workWOman's comp.  Gateway to better days -- I keep telling myself.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love Tocca's Stella.  I was a little sad that it wasn't that, but I'm good with trying new things.  I have 4 Tocca hand creams and they really do rock my world.  I hope you love your goodies this month!!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2014)

I like both of my boxes this month and I'm so excited to get the beauty blender in one of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Getting box 48 on my original account and my pys was the purple mally lip gloss https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb48

Getting box 29 on my other account https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb29


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm pretty pleased with my boxes this month, actually!

Box 1:

Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm
Mally Beauty High-Shine Liquid Lipstick Pens (should be melon)
dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit (the mask, hopefully!)
Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream
Harvey Prince Petaly Noir – 50 ml
 
Box 2: 
Mally Beauty High-Shine Liquid Lipstick Pens (pink)
Atelier Cologne Cédrat Enivrant Cologne Absolue - 30ml
Ellovi Vanilla Butter
Lord &amp; Berry Paillettes Eye Pencil
clariSEA Deep Pore Detox Activated Charcoal Exfoliating Mask
 

Box 3: 
BeeKind Body Lotion
dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit
Harvey Prince Petaly Noir
Lord &amp; Berry Paillettes Eye Pencil
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> My box is also not updating, and no tracking.
> 
> I'm not sure if I can get Box 55.  I previously received the Jouer Matte Moisture tint, but when I received it, it was listed by itself, not as the kit.  Since it's listed differently, even though it's the exact same product, could I receive it again?  That seems like a way to get a dupe that a computer wouldn't catch.


VERRRRRY good question.  I wondered that about the Dr Brandt stuff from last month.  I know it was listed as the kit, but wondered if it precluded me from getting any other Dr B dupes as singles that are identical to the stuff in the kit.

(Yes, I know, posting like a mad woman right now -- I soooo love my BB and I've been AWOL all day going to doctor type stuff and heading over to take care of a few things at my mother's old house.  Lack of MUT/BB drove me a little looney tooney!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 10, 2014)

Got the email that my box has shipped a few minutes ago, but no updates on it yet. Still no box page updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My PYS was Mally in melon. Unfortunately, no box combinations that I could receive at this point have the Beauty Blender. Sadness. I've always wanted to try it before buying since it's quite expensive. 3 years with Birchbox and I always miss out on it, ha ha. Guess I'll just have to cash in my points for one.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Quoting myself - this is the box my BB page says I'm getting... but I came home to the box today and instead of the Clean Up Kit, it's only the dr b vacuum cleaner!!!  (And the card says just the vacuum cleaner... not the kit.  Only the website how the picture of the kit.)  Grr!  Anyone else?


You pretty much never get anything that's actually pictured on your box page. It's usually going to be a much smaller sample size. Any sort of set or kit, you usually just get one specific item. For example, they sent out samples for a different Dr. Brandt kit and it was just the Pores No More primer. For this kit, everyone is getting that Vacuum Cleaner. I got it in both of my boxes.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> You pretty much never get anything that's actually pictured on your box page. It's usually going to be a much smaller sample size. Any sort of set or kit, you usually just get one specific item. For example, they sent out samples for a different Dr. Brandt kit and it was just the Pores No More primer. For this kit, everyone is getting that Vacuum Cleaner. I got it in both of my boxes.


It's too bad I didn't love the Vacuum Cleaner.  I thought I would as I have really liked the cleanser and the primer from PNM.  I'm totally digging my Origins charcoal mask and Tweezerman pore extractor right now.  (I know, eww gross, but it works and my esthetician was thrilled with my skin this last time.)  I have a teensy sample of The Pore Thing PNM from Dr B.  Hoping that works, but eh.  I just got into a skin care vox box, so I'll have to use it pretty quickly before this thing starts.  Ooooweeee, I like free!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 10, 2014)

Lovin' on the Sage &amp; Fasten perfume in the Laggies Box!


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 10, 2014)

Boo! I got my box today and it was not the Laggies box I requested. Instead I got Box 58 (Dr. Lipp, Essential Elements shower gel, Balance Me eye cream, the dreaded Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner and Harvy Prince Petaly Noir). I know I got a confirmation e-mail when I picked the Laggies box, but I can't find it in my inbox or my trash folder. I'm guessing I must have accidently moved it to my trash folder a while ago so now it's gone forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I e-mailed BB anyway to see what they say.


----------



## cherienova (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I don't have a shipping notification and nor has my page has not updated. Anyone else in the same situation?


Yes, on my second box. Its a new subscription and I picked the Laggies box for my other. Still nothing, but I did get notification one of them shipped.


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 10, 2014)

cherienova said:


> Yes, on my second box. Its a new subscription and I picked the Laggies box for my other. Still nothing, but I did get notification one of them shipped.


Same. It's so frustrating!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> Boo! I got my box today and it was not the Laggies box I requested. Instead I got Box 58 (Dr. Lipp, Essential Elements shower gel, Balance Me eye cream, the dreaded Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner and Harvy Prince Petaly Noir). I know I got a confirmation e-mail when I picked the Laggies box, but I can't find it in my inbox or my trash folder. I'm guessing I must have accidently moved it to my trash folder a while ago so now it's gone forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I e-mailed BB anyway to see what they say.


Hopefully you end up with 2 boxes!!

So jelly of all those beautyblenders everyone's getting!


----------



## overthehill (Oct 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> You pretty much never get anything that's actually pictured on your box page. It's usually going to be a much smaller sample size. Any sort of set or kit, you usually just get one specific item. For example, they sent out samples for a different Dr. Brandt kit and it was just the Pores No More primer. For this kit, everyone is getting that Vacuum Cleaner. I got it in both of my boxes.


  Yeah I guess you're right.  I mean I know our samples don't look like the pretty pictures of the full products.... but it seems like if it says you're getting a kit you should get a kit!

So if the dr. brandt Clean Up Kit is really one piece of that kit... then I suppose the Jouer/Blender kit (which I am supposed to get in box 45) will only be one piece of said kit?  I fear that means that the many folks who think they're getting a beauty blender may not be...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

I believe the jouer/blender kit photo means you're getting the jouer &amp; the photo of the double beauty blender means you're getting the beauty blender. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## overthehill (Oct 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Boo! I got my box today and it was not the Laggies box I requested. Instead I got Box 58 (Dr. Lipp, Essential Elements shower gel, Balance Me eye cream, the dreaded Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner and Harvy Prince Petaly Noir). I know I got a confirmation e-mail when I picked the Laggies box, but I can't find it in my inbox or my trash folder. I'm guessing I must have accidently moved it to my trash folder a while ago so now it's gone forever I e-mailed BB anyway to see what they say


  Sorry for you...but I'd be thrilled to NOT get my Laggies box since I'm bored of everything in there and sorry I ordered it!   :lol:   It says Laggies on my web page... how about you?


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 10, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Sorry for you...but I'd be thrilled to NOT get my Laggies box since I'm bored of everything in there and sorry I ordered it!   :lol:   It says Laggies on my web page... how about you?


The website shows the box that I received. It's a good box for me and I will use everything in it (even the stupid eyeliner), but since I was looking forward to the Laggies box I'm pouting about it.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Oct 10, 2014)

My box page hasn't updated yet either.  (My PYS was the Mally in Petal to the Metal).


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Sorry for you...but I'd be thrilled to NOT get my Laggies box since I'm bored of everything in there and sorry I ordered it!   :lol:   It says Laggies on my web page... how about you?


Haha this is so weird the post is quoting me but it's what someone else said!  :lol:


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

MinnieMuffin said:


> My box page hasn't updated yet either.  (My PYS was the Mally in Petal to the Metal).


Mine finally updated around 630EDT.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 10, 2014)

cherienova said:


> Yes, on my second box. Its a new subscription and I picked the Laggies box for my other. Still nothing, but I did get notification one of them shipped.


I got the curated box (because I wanted the Tocca..which I then ended up getting in BOTH my other subs so it was a waste to get the curated box..) and my info still hasn't updated but I got a shipping notice today.

I'm really bummed this month..I got 3 boxes and 2 are EXACTLY the same and those two have THREE of the items in the curated box..So I'm basically get 3 of the same minus 2 items. No beauty blender. I'm contemplating getting a new account to try again but I dunno.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 10, 2014)

My box just updated! It looks like I've got box 6:




beautyblender® double 800 
$28.95 
Ships Free


 



Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 22,750 
$34.00 
Ships Free



 



TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe - Hand Cream 6,741 
$20.00 
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Lord &amp; Berry Paillettes Eye Pencil 2 
$18.00 
Ships Free



 



Harvey Prince Petaly Noir – 50 ml 1 
$55.00 
Ships Free


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> My box just updated! It looks like I've got box 6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it was worth the wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a sinking suspicion whenever my box updates it'll be as disappointing as my ipsy bag, but who knows, we'll see!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 10, 2014)

I got Box 27:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb27

I was really jazzed about getting a BeautyBlender until I realized that under the products I'm sampling links, Supergoop is there but no BeautyBlender.  :wacko2:  Pretty big letdown from BeautyBlender to Supergoop. I've already received the serum, so I guess they're sampling the CC cream. This makes me sad, because it's a tiny 3 mL sample, and I've already gotten it in another box from the Supergoop Beauty Box Blitzkrieg of 2013 and know it's too dark for my skintone.

I'm really hoping the Clean is a mini rollerball instead of a vial...that might be a box saver.

P.S. I've gotten Supergoop in 3 of the last 12 boxes on this account. I'll throw it in the box with all my pur~lisse samples.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I believe the jouer/blender kit photo means you're getting the jouer &amp; the photo of the double beauty blender means you're getting the beauty blender. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


For some reason, I think when I was watching unboxings on Youtube, the Jouer kit had the beauty blender and the cleanser for the blender in it. Don't hold me accountable on it, but I think that is what I saw and I hope that is the case since that is part of box 55.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm getting annoyed.  I just went to review my Paula's Choice serum and realized that the product they sent isn't the product on the review page.  

This is what I received -- https://www.birchbox.com/shop/paulas-choice-skin-recovery-super-antioxidant-concentrate-serum-with-retinol (for nomal/dry/very dry)

This is what's on my page -- https://www.birchbox.com/shop/paulas-choice-skin-balancing-antioxidant-serum-with-retinol/ (for normal/oily/combo  -- THIS is what I NEED.)

GRRRRRRRRR.  Grrr.  The card is right, but the website review page is wrong.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 10, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> For some reason, I think when I was watching unboxings on Youtube, the Jouer kit had the beauty blender and the cleanser for the blender in it. Don't hold me accountable on it, but I think that is what I saw and I hope that is the case since that is part of box 55.


I received 55 -- with the Jouer, no BB.  Womp womp.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 10, 2014)

I literally live 20 min from the TN facility. Love that it still travels around before it gets to me.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 10, 2014)

Super duper excited!!!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

Hmm...my page still says September, I guess it won't update until midnight (I believe someone said they should be up by then)?


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I literally live 20 min from the TN facility. Love that it still travels around before it gets to me.


Ugh, that stinks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 10, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Hmm...my page still says September, I guess it won't update until midnight (I believe someone said they should be up by then)?


Yup, it should be up by midnight. At least that's what the CS told me.. That the pages can upload anytime on the 10th, until midnight. I'm so tired of hitting refresh on my box page :wacko:


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Yup, it should be up by midnight. At least that's what the CS told me.. That the pages can upload anytime on the 10th, until midnight. I'm so tired of hitting refresh on my box page :wacko:


Hopefully they're saving the best boxes for last.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it's not always going to be like this every month, I'm not very patient.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 10, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Hopefully they're saving the best boxes for last.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it's not always going to be like this every month, I'm not very patient.


How awesome would it be for us to get a box with the elusive beauty blender. My dream box would have the beauty blender, Tocca perfume and PYS (Mally In Melon) :wub: That would be worth this wait. And I just upgraded to annual sub so I really really hope this is a one time thing.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 10, 2014)

I just got my shipping email, at 10:00 pm Central time, but my page still hasn't updated.  I guess if they use Eastern time my page should update in the next hour?  I'm not sure if my PYS went through on this box, and I kind of hope it didn't (after seeing the pinker Mally, I know the melon is going to be too nude on me), so I'm super curious about what is in the box!


----------



## mellee (Oct 10, 2014)

Same boat.  Got my ship email a few hours ago, but still showing my September box.  And it's 11:43 Eastern.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 10, 2014)

I give up! I honestly don't think the pages are going to update by Midnight Eastern. I'm going to call it a night. And if the pages are not loaded by tomorrow morning, the BB CS are going to get a very strongly worded email from me.


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 10, 2014)

Still September for me too, sigh. This is ridiculous. I am getting tired of complaining to BB.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm curious as to why it's so different this month. I'm on the west coast, so I feel bad for any of you east coast ladies staying up so late with no update.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 11, 2014)

Midnight, aaaaaand nada. How disappointing.


----------



## tashb (Oct 11, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Super duper excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're box twins! I was super excited this morning to see that I was receiving the BB especially because my October products were available on my second account before this one and I didn't get it on that one.


----------



## mellee (Oct 11, 2014)

Now I'm not saying they're lying liars who lie or anything, but here it is 12:02 and in Mellee's Birchland it's still September.


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 11, 2014)

Watch me call it a night and my page loads in an hour. Why birchbox whyyyy? lol. I can't even live vicariously thru other people's boxes because I have yet to see any mally melon boxes on Instagram. :/


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 11, 2014)

I couldn't sleep and I had to come back to check my box and you know what, I'm still stuck in September. :blink:

My PYS is the Mally melon, has anyone who selected this sample seen their box content? I'm just wondering if it's just boxes with this sample that's having issues...


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 11, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I couldn't sleep and I had to come back to check my box and you know what, I'm still stuck in September. :blink:
> 
> My PYS is the Mally melon, has anyone who selected this sample seen their box content? I'm just wondering if it's just boxes with this sample that's having issues...


Yes! That's what I selected too and STILL no box preview!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 11, 2014)

Try using a different web browser or your phone if it's not updated? The page might be cached by your browser.


----------



## mellee (Oct 11, 2014)

panicked said:


> Try using a different web browser or your phone if it's not updated? The page might be cached by your browser.


Nope.  Tried that.  =(


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 11, 2014)

panicked said:


> Try using a different web browser or your phone if it's not updated? The page might be cached by your browser.


Tried phone, tablet and different browsers. No luck &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MessyJesi (Oct 11, 2014)

I got box 55 and picked the mally in melon. I'm excited about everything but the perfume. I'm not a fan of fragrences. Oh well. My daughter might like it. I got a shipping email earlier this week. Newgistics says deliver by the 15/16th. But my box is already in Texas so it hangs there for like 4 days before coming over 3 hours away :/


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

Box 55 with mally in melon. I did NOT PYS.

ETA:  Oopsie -- pic didn't post.


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 11, 2014)

re-started phone, cleared browser history, tried a different browser AND my kindle fire still NOTHING.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

Box 55 with mally in melon. I did NOT PYS.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 11, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> re-started phone, cleared browser history, tried a different browser AND my kindle fire still NOTHING.


Yeah...they just aren't updated...no me gusta!!!

I am "that customer" so _ _I emailed them asking about my box since the October info still isn't up for one of my boxes (the curated one, so it should be easy!) but I acted like I was unsure if I was getting a box in October since it wasn't updated (so they wouldn't think I was as annoying) even though I can assume I am for sure since I got that shipping notice.

Still, it's not cool to not have it up on the 10th like they say they will. Plus, I am itching to review my stuff and place an order!


----------



## mckondik (Oct 11, 2014)

Finally got an update on my 2nd account and I'm getting the aforementioned box 55 with the Mally PYS in melon.    This month I went a little nutty and added a 3rd box in hopes of increasing variety. The peril then is getting stuff I'd already received on my other accounts.  So yeah, that happened.   Birchbox stop trying to make Vasanti happen for me!   Between the boxes I'm also getting another Suki and 2 Tocca perfumes.  Not really a bad assortment of products between my boxes I'm just all about novelty. But, now that I've seen everything, I'm ready for November Haha!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 11, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got my shipping email, but tracking doesn't work. My box hasn't updated yet. This did happen to me one time before, and the box didn't actually ship by the 10th. I suspect that's what's happening. I wouldn't care so much - my boxes NEVER ship before the 10th (maybe the 9th) - but my PYS is Kitty. I bought it a while ago, but it seems to be lost, so I really really need that sample!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 11, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I received 55 -- with the Jouer, no BB.  Womp womp.


Okay, well nice to know! It's all good, I was mistaken. Since I already have a beauty blender , I was more looking forward to getting a cleaner for it. LOL!


----------



## liilak (Oct 11, 2014)

I did the Mally PYS and while the tracking hasn't updated in 3 days, I'm getting box 56, which includes the dreaded eyeliner, boo.

box 56:

Mally in Melon

Amika dry shampoo

Lord and Berry eyeliner

Skin &amp; co Roma Sicilian Light Serum

Dr. Brandt vacuum cleaner

I really wanted the vacuum cleaner so this isn't a total bust but once again my non PYS box was better.  Also I went to Birchbox Soho and tried the Mally glosses there and found them too sticky and goopy for my liking.


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 11, 2014)

I finally got a shipping notice at 2:00 AM, still no box contents. Boo.


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 11, 2014)

My box finally loaded this month and I didn't receive my PYS. Idk why these samples keep getting messed up. Sending email since I received my confirmation email for it when I picked it so I know it wasn't a mistake on my end. Bummer. Maybe I wouldn't be so unhappy if I wasn't getting a dupe essential essence shower gel and dupe mascara in the same month. :/


----------



## mellee (Oct 11, 2014)

Still no update.  =(  And I ordered Kitty.

Just emailed them.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 11, 2014)

My page finally updated, and it's a typical "meh" box. I've been with Birchbox since January of this year, and with all the spare time that I had refreshing my BB page I noticed I've only liked two products from all of those months... After Secret Santa I'll definitely be dropping BB. Oh well, I think I gave it a good run...

Here's my box:

-Mally Beauty High-Shine Liquid Lipstick Pens (This is what I chose, so I'm happy to try it).

-TOCCA Eau de Parfum, Florence (I HATE PERFUME!! I've only had one box without perfume!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Ellovi Vanilla Butter (This Is fine. I'm swimming in lotions lately though, because I've gone "Down the Indie Rabbit Hole" of body/skincare).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Lord &amp; Berry Paillettes Eye Pencil (Terrible product, I've received it in another beauty box).

-Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate (Yawn)


----------



## chachithegreat (Oct 11, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> I got the box I KNEW I would get, and it's totally boring. Honestly, I haven't had a single box yet that I've loved. I would be long gone if it weren't for the point system. My boxes are always SO BORING.
> 
> ModelCo lipstick
> 
> ...


Everyone who has gotten this box hates it, but I'm kind of now in love with the Harvey Prince perfume and the Beekind lotion, which seemed like the worst things in the box. I want to buy full size of both. 

Completely not interested in the lipstick or eye pencil, though.


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 11, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> My box finally loaded this month and I didn't receive my PYS. Idk why these samples keep getting messed up. Sending email since I received my confirmation email for it when I picked it so I know it wasn't a mistake on my end. Bummer. Maybe I wouldn't be so unhappy if I wasn't getting a dupe essential essence shower gel and dupe mascara in the same month. :/


 I am in the same boat, I picked the Mally Melon and I think I got the same box as you, for me it's a horrid box and NO Mally Melon. My box shows a rosemary body wash (I can't stand rose mary), a Paula's choice dupe, a mascsra (yuck) and a bright red gloss I did NOT pick! I saved my PYS email for this reason exactly. I hope this box is a mistake....


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry. My phone made a double post!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 11, 2014)

I still have no updates on box page or tracking. Blah. PYS was Mally in Melon.


----------



## mellee (Oct 11, 2014)

No update yet.  I chose Kitty, but got the Dr. Brandt pore vacuum already in the Fashionista box last month.  I'm thinking maybe 28, which wouldn't bother me.  I got a sample of Orange Sanguine from the company once, and LOVED IT!  However the scent didn't even last 15 minutes.  That's the only reason I didn't buy it.

Broke my heart, it did...


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 11, 2014)

My 2nd box finally updated.  But, ugh.  The contents of my first box have now changed, and they are almost identical to what's in my second box.  It may be time to cancel that second box :/


----------



## KrissyKat (Oct 11, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I plan on using the Suki as a lip scrub.  Maybe that would work for you, too!


I'm doing that with the first one I received (but it is still pretty harsh for me!) - hopefully I can trade the 2nd one or gift it to a friend in like a goodie bag. Have to remember the holiday season is coming up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Super bummed because I wanted box 55, and I got it - but they removed the 2nd perfume that was on the box page before they shipped it! Also was hoping for the beautyblender instead of the jouer. Oh well!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 11, 2014)

Still no tracking info and no updates on the box page. This is so not cool BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sending them an email now.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 11, 2014)

So my box didn't have a beauty blender.. but it did have a shiseido ultimune..

I love the shiseido product, our beauty educator told us that shiseido took 20 years to develop this product.

&lt;3


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, I just sent an unhappy email...I tried to be nice, but what is the point of PYS if they can't guarantee it. I would have been far less upset with my box if I wasn't expecting a certain item.


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm at a point where I just want it to be November, lol.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

KrissyKat said:


> I'm doing that with the first one I received (but it is still pretty harsh for me!) - hopefully I can trade the 2nd one or gift it to a friend in like a goodie bag. Have to remember the holiday season is coming up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Super bummed because I wanted box 55, and I got it - but they removed the 2nd perfume that was on the box page before they shipped it! Also was hoping for the beautyblender instead of the jouer. Oh well!


I used the suki scrub last night on my lips -- pure heaven until a little of it got into my mouth.  Bleck!  I definitely had to make a mental note to NOT allow that to happen.  

I would have liked that other perfume better, I think.  I realized that while I don't mind the scent of Florence in the Tocca hand cream, I cannot deal with it in a spray.  It's getting gifted (along w/ the hc) to mom bc she likes gardenia -- and that's all I can smell when I use it.

Alas, box 55 has had its up and downs already and I've only had it 3 days!

Oh, and I ordered the white BB -- It's helping me get over my BB envy a little bit.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 11, 2014)

My tracking started working, and my box was apparently born around 7 pm last night, but still no update on the box contents.  If my box physically exists already, they clearly know what's in it and are just being needlessly coy!


----------



## Allison H (Oct 11, 2014)

It's dissapointing how many PYS weren't fulfilled properly, and that some are still waiting for their page to be updated.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 11, 2014)

My box came today.

Mally Melon - The color is cute, and it is not sticky. The color looks pretty pigmented on my hand but more sheer on lips...I like it!

Amika dry shampoo - I'm always happy to get Amika OR dry shampoo. The size will be great for travel.

Skin &amp; Co serum - I love serums and brightening products...I've tried products from this brand before and liked them...however, it really is hard to tell how effective it will be with such a small sample.

Dr Brand Pores no More Vacuum Cleaner - I love a good mask and I do have oily/combination skin! Excited to try this out. I saw others describe this as a cleanser and I felt a little "meh" because ihave so many, but it is in fact a mask so I'm happy!

Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner - BAH. It wiped so easily off of my hand, I have no hopes for longer wear on my eyes. Some glitter is not out of the ordinary for me or especially "festive", I'll try it over another liner and see how that goes. The sad thing is, I wasn't completely sold on any of the PYS items, but I ended up picking one just so I wouldn't get this liner...of course I got it anyway.


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> My box came today.
> 
> Mally Melon - The color is cute, and it is not sticky. The color looks pretty pigmented on my hand but more sheer on lips...I like it!
> 
> ...


pretty decent box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I would have picked the Mally now... seeing as how most box combinations for the ModelCo lipstick just aren't all that exciting at all, ugh. If I can't get a trade set up (as if that's gonna happen...haha), I'll most likely give my Lord&amp;Berry to my sister in law who is 10 lol... she should be able to enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Oct 11, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld

"Lord &amp; Berry eyeliner - BAH. It wiped so easily off of my hand, I have no hopes for longer wear on my eyes. Some glitter is not out of the ordinary for me or especially "festive", I'll try it over another liner and see how that goes. The sad thing is, I wasn't completely sold on any of the PYS items, but I ended up picking one just so I wouldn't get this liner...of course I got it anyway."

LoL I did the exact same thing, and still ended up with it as well.


----------



## Livelyfox (Oct 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> My box came today.
> 
> Mally Melon - The color is cute, and it is not sticky. The color looks pretty pigmented on my hand but more sheer on lips...I like it!
> 
> ...


This is the same box I am getting except mine is not here yet. It was born Wednesday night in Tennessee, and I got a shipping update this morning that it just arrived in Indiana. Cool, except that I live in Alabama! What in the world? 

Has anyone who went from a monthly to an annual subscription gotten a box with the CR bag/eyeliner/shadow in it from the promo yet? I did that promo, and I am just curious.


----------



## nanina02 (Oct 11, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Box 55 with mally in melon. I did NOT PYS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was wondering if you could list the size of the tocca? This is the box I got too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 11, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> My tracking started working, and my box was apparently born around 7 pm last night, but still no update on the box contents.  If my box physically exists already, they clearly know what's in it and are just being needlessly coy!


Mine was born at 7:22 last night. I bet we are box twins. Hopefully it's good.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 11, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Still no tracking info and no updates on the box page. This is so not cool BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sending them an email now.


Same here, except I'm going to wait until Monday and call.


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 11, 2014)

My poop box is out for delivery!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> My poop box is out for delivery!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


mine too, and if there's something in there replacing the beauty blender, bbx will hear from me and it won't be pretty.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

nanina02 said:


> I was wondering if you could list the size of the tocca? This is the box I got too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's not listed anywhere.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I even kept the packaging after I took the pic and nothing on there either. 

I just compared it to a 2 ml sample and it's a little longer and a little larger in circumference -- so maybe 3/3.5/4ml?

Just let me know if you want a comparison pic.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 11, 2014)

Livelyfox said:


> This is the same box I am getting except mine is not here yet. It was born Wednesday night in Tennessee, and I got a shipping update this morning that it just arrived in Indiana. Cool, except that I live in Alabama! What in the world?
> 
> Has anyone who went from a monthly to an annual subscription gotten a box with the CR bag/eyeliner/shadow in it from the promo yet? I did that promo, and I am just curious.


I just went from monthly to annual using the CR code and I have no tracking and no box update. I got tired to waiting and called them last evening @ 5 and the CS told me my box _*would*_ ship by late night and my box contacts would update by midnight. Obviously, those things didn't happen.  :angry:

Anyways, I asked her about my CR promo (eyeshadow pallet &amp; makeup bag) and CS said she can see my promo and it would ship separately and not right now. When I asked approximate ship date, she said anywhere between 4- 8 weeks. So, in BB speak it can be anytime and we'll know for sure when we see it in our mailbox  B)


----------



## Livelyfox (Oct 11, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I just went from monthly to annual using the CR code and I have no tracking and no box update. I got tired to waiting and called them last evening @ 5 and the CS told me my box _*would*_ ship by late night and my box contacts would update by midnight. Obviously, those things didn't happen.  :angry:
> 
> Anyways, I asked her about my CR promo (eyeshadow pallet &amp; makeup bag) and CS said she can see my promo and it would ship separately and not right now. When I asked approximate ship date, she said anywhere between 4- 8 weeks. So, in BB speak it can be anytime and we'll know for sure when we see it in our mailbox  B)


Thank you so much for that update. I was kinda expecting it to arrive with my box and thinking that may be why my box was taking so long. You saved me from some mayor disappointment when my box arrives. I will just be prepared to get it "eventually".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 11, 2014)

*rant warning*

I got the we are expecting high volumes of emails, so don't expect a response for 3 days email, then followed by the you're an "Ace", we'll get to you soon email...so 2 days until they get back to me then? If people who didn't pick a sample are getting the Mally Melon and I did not I am VERY unhappy. So unhappy, that if I wasn't on a yearly I'd unsubscribe for next month! Oh and I want a new box not just "points"...


----------



## sweetietaa (Oct 11, 2014)

For some reason my birchbox is in New Jersey when I live in Texas.  It is getting further away from me rather than closer.  I wanted a beauty blender really bad.  I think I'm going to have to use my points and just get one.


----------



## sweetietaa (Oct 11, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Box 55 with mally in melon. I did NOT PYS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the suki foaming cleanser.  I ended up buying one on amazon.   It is great.


----------



## nanina02 (Oct 11, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> It's not listed anywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I even kept the packaging after I took the pic and nothing on there either.
> 
> I just compared it to a 2 ml sample and it's a little longer and a little larger in circumference -- so maybe 3/3.5/4ml?
> 
> Just let me know if you want a comparison pic.


 thank you so much for your reply!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I like the smell


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 11, 2014)

PYS - Model Co here. I finally got a shipping e-mail at 4:00pm yesterday but I just logged in (2:17 PM) to see if my box page updated and nada. Gives me a bad feeling. Like not only am I not getting my PYS but my box is going to contain a tiny bottle of shampoo, a conditioner foil,  2 ketchup packets of body lotion, a Juicy perfume sample and a chapstick.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 11, 2014)

Just received my Laggies box

ModelCo- Powerlash mascara

Vasanti- BrightenUp

Beauty Protector- Protect &amp; Detangle

Sage + Fasten Eau de Parfum

Tocca- crema in Bianca

Except for the tocca everything else is going


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 11, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> PYS - Model Co here. I finally got a shipping e-mail at 4:00pm yesterday but I just logged in (2:17 PM) to see if my box page updated and nada. Gives me a bad feeling. Like not only am I not getting my PYS but my box is going to contain a tiny bottle of shampoo, a conditioner foil, 2 ketchup packets of body lotion, a Juicy perfume sample and a chapstick.


I picked the same sample, and got my email yesterday at 3:00 pm central. I'm going to email, just to be sure I'm getting that sample. I don't really care what else is in the box.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 11, 2014)

I did email Birchbox to inquire about my updates and they responded pretty quickly. Of course, by the time they responded, I had one tracking update (just that my box had been born). Funny how that always happens. Anyway, they only responded to the whole "we see your box has updated", but nothing as to the box page contents. Just tried contacting them again about the actual contents page.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 11, 2014)

I heard back already! She confirmed that I would be getting my PYS choice, and updated my box page. I'm getting box 65.


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 11, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> *rant warning*
> 
> I got the we are expecting high volumes of emails, so don't expect a response for 3 days email, then followed by the you're an "Ace", we'll get to you soon email...so 2 days until they get back to me then? If people who didn't pick a sample are getting the Mally Melon and I did not I am VERY unhappy. So unhappy, that if I wasn't on a yearly I'd unsubscribe for next month! Oh and I want a new box not just "points"...


I'm in the same unhappy boat. We did in fact get the same box even though we both have confirmation of our mally melon. Also received the hey you're an ace but we are super busy email. It does make me pretty upset to think others who didn't select it are receiving it and I may not. I just don't understand how this month got so messed up.

I guess should have know something fishy was going on when my box didn't populate on the 10th but since I dilegently (or because others have been messed up) saved my PYS confirmations, I wasn't too worried about it. Hopefully they get back to us soon but I doubt we will hear anything until Tuesday as it's the extra long holiday weekend.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2014)

Just got my box today. I'm happy with the box but most of the stuff in the box I got on other accounts. the new Harvey prince perfume smells good, but not enough for me to get the full sized one. Also, I lost count of how many Cynthia rowley eyeliners I have, smh. I can never have enough lip balms since my lips are chapped a lot and winter is right around the corner and I just got the jouer matte tinted moisturizer package with the blender and soap last month, so this will be a nice spare. I will try the mask and see how my curls like it. I normally use my miss Jessie's mask once a week and I love it. Alright, enough of me blabbing.


edit: how to you get your pics to upload normal and not sideways? i asked this question last month and no one answered. i uploaded the pic from my iPad.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Box 3:
> BeeKind Body Lotion
> dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit
> Harvey Prince Petaly Noir
> ...


This is mine too.  I'm glad I love my PYS (Model Co in Kitty--actually the EXACT color of my lips but makes them look smooth, even, and lush) because the rest isn't really for me.  Lotion will always get used and I like the smell better than the other Gilcrest and Soames stuff.  I am actually a Jasmine fanatic (anything powdery, floral, musky, 'old' is great on me) so I was looking forward to the perfume but it is very sweet on me--my chemistry makes them smell sickening on me, like a diabetic in hyperglycemia's breath.  My mom likes it.  The eye pencil is...smeary and the glitter was on my cheeks within an hour.  I have very very dry skin and no pore issues, so the dr. brandt is going to my oily-skinned better half.  I'd have paid 5 dollars for the lipstick so no worries!  I'd have killed for a Beauty Blender though.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 11, 2014)

My box page on one account STILL hasn't updated, so I went through all the box screens and compared to what I've already received, I can only receive box 28 or 66.  Sadface, I want neither.  Oh well, all three boxes were busts this month, on to November!


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My box page on one account STILL hasn't updated, so I went through all the box screens and compared to what I've already received, I can only receive box 28 or 66.  Sadface, I want neither.  Oh well, all three boxes were busts this month, on to November!


I hear you. I was so upset with Birchbox this month, I almost wanna cancel and get a second Ipsy bag... but I know better than doing that. lol.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Just got my box today. I'm happy with the box but most of the stuff in the box I got on other accounts. the new Harvey prince perfume smells good, but not enough for me to get the full sized one. Also, I lost count of how many Cynthia rowley eyeliners I have, smh. I can never have enough lip balms since my lips are chapped a lot and winter is right around the corner and I just got the jouer matte tinted moisturizer package with the blender and soap last month, so this will be a nice spare. I will try the mask and see how my curls like it. I normally use my miss Jessie's mask once a week and I love it. Alright, enough of me blabbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your box!  How lucky you are to get the beauty blender!!!!  I would have really liked to get one.  Maybe next time.  I think Cynthia Rowley eyeliners are really good.  Not sure about the silver but people say its nice. BTW I almost didn't recognize you since you changed your picture but I recognized nc42... I like your new picture.


----------



## flynt (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm getting box 21 and I'm getting:

-Modelco lipstick

-Atelier Cederat perfume

-Tony and Guy shine shine gloss serum

-Dr. Brandt vacuum cleaner

-Lord and Berry eyeliner pencil

It's an okay box and I'll try everything but the eyeliner but I'm not as excited as I've been for my past boxes.  I think I've learned a lesson about not doing PYS to avoid a product because I still ended up with the eyeliner.  Next time I'll just leave it to chance.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2014)

tamberella said:


> I love your box!  How lucky you are to get the beauty blender!!!!  I would have really liked to get one.  Maybe next time.  I think Cynthia Rowley eyeliners are really good.  Not sure about the silver but people say its nice. BTW I almost didn't recognize you since you changed your picture but I recognized nc42... I like your new picture.


Thanks.  It's an old pic from last year, but it still looks pretty accurate since my hair is growing back again.  I'm sorry that you didn't get a blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. On my original account almost 3 yrs ago, I had a dream box listed on my account, but I got totally different products.  Bbx customer service didn't do anything about it, so I wrote to beauty blender directly, and I magically got a beauty blender from birchbox a few weeks later out of the blue.  If I'm not using my temptu airbrush system, or my Marc Jacobs foundation brush, I'm definitely using my blender.  

I'm kind of over the Cynthia Rowley eyeliners at this point, but I'm in love with the noir cosmetics eyeliner I got last month in my box.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 11, 2014)

Last box still not updated.  This really shouldn't bother me as much as it is, but I've spent this whole week being patient about things and I'm grumpy and completely depleted as far as patience goes.  Harrumph.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Thanks.  It's an old pic from last year, but it still looks pretty accurate since my hair is growing back again.  I'm sorry that you didn't get a blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. On my original account almost 3 yrs ago, I had a dream box listed on my account, but I got totally different products.  Bbx customer service didn't do anything about it, so I wrote to beauty blender directly, and I magically got a beauty blender from birchbox a few weeks later out of the blue.  If I'm not using my temptu airbrush system, or my Marc Jacobs foundation brush, I'm definitely using my blender.
> 
> I'm kind of over the Cynthia Rowley eyeliners at this point, but I'm in love with the noir cosmetics eyeliner I got last month in my box.


I have never tried using a beauty blender or any other type of blender but after all the hype on here I researched it and it looks really awesome.  I may break down and buy one eventually if I don't get lucky and get one from birchbox.  I haven't gotten the noir eyeliner either so maybe I will get to try one of those eventually as well.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 11, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I heard back already! She confirmed that I would be getting my PYS choice, and updated my box page. I'm getting box 65.


So they added more boxes. Two days ago they still only went to 62. Well I only checked for 63 and when that bombed out I didn't try 64 so who knows. Now they go up to 67. I am eligible for 65 so I wouldn't be surprised if I get it. I kew it looked familiar! Box 21 is almost exactly the same as 65.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I heard back already! She confirmed that I would be getting my PYS choice, and updated my box page. I'm getting box 65.


I must go stalk more boxes!  The last one I saw was 61!!  Oooooh!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 11, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I just went from monthly to annual using the CR code and I have no tracking and no box update. I got tired to waiting and called them last evening @ 5 and the CS told me my box _*would*_ ship by late night and my box contacts would update by midnight. Obviously, those things didn't happen.  :angry:
> 
> Anyways, I asked her about my CR promo (eyeshadow pallet &amp; makeup bag) and CS said she can see my promo and it would ship separately and not right now. When I asked approximate ship date, she said anywhere between 4- 8 weeks. So, in BB speak it can be anytime and we'll know for sure when we see it in our mailbox  B)


My CR promo for the annual subscription came with my monthly birch box today. They were both inside a small box.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Just got my box today. I'm happy with the box but most of the stuff in the box I got on other accounts. the new Harvey prince perfume smells good, but not enough for me to get the full sized one. Also, I lost count of how many Cynthia rowley eyeliners I have, smh. I can never have enough lip balms since my lips are chapped a lot and winter is right around the corner and I just got the jouer matte tinted moisturizer package with the blender and soap last month, so this will be a nice spare. I will try the mask and see how my curls like it. I normally use my miss Jessie's mask once a week and I love it. Alright, enough of me blabbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My iphone seems to know that the pics are the right way -- no idea why.  I do not have portrait/landscape lock turned on, that's the only thing I can think of.

Love your new pic too!!!! 

Congrats on the backup BB!


----------



## Deareux (Oct 11, 2014)

Yay! I got a beauty blender in my box too! I don't have one but have been wanting to try one, so this is great!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> My iphone seems to know that the pics are the right way -- no idea why.  I do not have portrait/landscape lock turned on, that's the only thing I can think of.
> 
> Love your new pic too!!!!
> 
> Congrats on the backup BB!


thanks. i don't have the orientation locked on either side either. oh well. it shouldn't break your neck to look at my pics sideways, lol.

thanks and thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 11, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> So they added more boxes. Two days ago they still only went to 62. Well I only checked for 63 and when that bombed out I didn't try 64 so who knows. Now they go up to 67. I am eligible for 65 so I wouldn't be surprised if I get it. I kew it looked familiar! Box 21 is almost exactly the same as 65.


Wow...jealous my email said the box showing was the one I am getting an they are sending a separate lip gloss, no new box, no points, so disapointed.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 11, 2014)

soccerkidtlk said:


> My CR promo for the annual subscription came with my monthly birch box today. They were both inside a small box.


Thank you for letting us know. I'm not sure what's happening with Birchbox CS. Usually they have a pretty good handle on things but this month they dropped the ball. How can CS not have a clue that they are shipping this promo with the box!! I asked her twice to confirm it's not coming with my october box and she said it's shipping separately and within 4-8 weeks.

Incredibly annoyed with the CS!! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> thanks. i don't have the orientation locked on either side either. oh well. it shouldn't break your neck to look at my pics sideways, lol.
> 
> thanks and thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome, welcome!

Aaaaaand you know what?  I must have jinxed myself!  I just posted in 'nail polish you're wearing right now" and it rotated on me!  No idea why as I didn't do anything differently than I'd done before.  Oh MUT, you're so silly!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

Silly Meagan time:  I picked the Mally in Petal to the Metal or whatever it was (side note:  Anyone else notice that the colors that were sent out are *not* listed on the product page?), and I was excited because I was expecting it to be a sample, but now that I've received the full size, I'm actually really reluctant to use it!  I think that I feel like it should go to someone who is a fan of this stuff.  I keep thinking about that FS ModelCo gloss a year or two ago that I used for about a month and then started *hating*.  Plus I'm on a pretty serious tinted lip balm kick, and I have three Shiro and two Notoriously Morbid tinted lip balms in heavy rotation right now.

Anyway.  The rest of my Box 13:


Essentiel Elements rosemary shower gel (eh, it's shower gel.  I don't hate it, but there's no way I would pay $19 for it!  Plus I'm an evening shower person, so a bath product intended to wake me up?  Not my thing)
dr. brandt vacuum cleaner (I wanted to try it, so I was excited to see it in my box,but I forgot about it tonight!)
ModelCo mascara (don't wear mascara)
Harvey Prince Petaly Noir (don't use alcohol-based fragrance unless it's from a tiny all-natural indie company)

So...  Eh.  Worth the $3 or so effective cost after points, and boring as hell.  I'm not disappointed.  Just...  Meh.  Crossing my fingers for better luck next month.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 11, 2014)

I am in love with my box! It came today.

-Mally full size petal to metal $20

-dr. Jart bb beauty balm $5

-dr. Brandt vacuum cleaner mask $11

-balance me wonder eye cream $15

-Harvey prince petaly noir sample

Value of at least $51. And I will use everything except the fragrance.

How do you guys find out what box # variation yours is?


----------



## mellee (Oct 11, 2014)

CUSS, Birchbox!  CUSS CUSS! 

       CUSS!

Thank you for letting me get that off my chest.

My page has still not updated from September, and they have not answered my email about it from this morning.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 12, 2014)

My box is lost in a USPS alternate universe.

It was in my home town post office (less than a mile from my house) on 10/8.  Then it got re-routed to a town about 25 miles away.  It left that facility on 10/9 at 1:43 a.m. and is still on its way to its destination!  I would imagine it still has to get back to my home post office and then get delivered at some point.

I have never received my box so late.  Boo!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 12, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I am in love with my box! It came today.
> 
> -Mally full size petal to metal $20
> 
> ...


If you go back to the very first post in this thread there's an edit that added the link to the first box.  After that you just change the numbers at the end (replace the 1 with 2...).  I think there are 67 boxes this month.

I believe your box is 54 if my list is correct.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm still sulking about not getting the Beauty Blender.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I'm still sulking about not getting the Beauty Blender.


I was about to post the same thing. Waah


----------



## mellee (Oct 12, 2014)

MY PAGE UPDATED MY PAGE UPDATED MY PAGE UPDATED MY PAGE UPDATED MY PAGE UPDATED!!!!!!!  (Sorry.  Excited.) 

I'm getting 66 - Kitty, Orange Sanguine perfume, TOCCA hand cream, SeaRX scrub, and the eye pencil.  Not thrilled about the pencil, and I can't use scrubs on my face.  (Rosacea makes my skin VERY sensitive.)  Think I'll use the scrub on my feet or elbows and forearms.  (I get those annoying little bumps right below my elbows.  Maybe a scrub would help?)  I'll like to try the lipstick and hand cream.  And sniff the perfume and wish that it lasted long enough to justify buying.

Just happy to finally KNOW!!!


----------



## mellee (Oct 12, 2014)

Didn't see any mention - is the Kitty a full size, or sample?


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 12, 2014)

Box page finally updated!  I'm getting box #1, which I'm okay with.  The skin care stuff (Paula's Choice and a SeaRX scrub) and the body wash will get used.  The color the LuMesh gloss seems to be going out in is not a color I need or want, but maybe when I see it in person I'll love it.  Then, more mascara, meh.

Seems kind of funny that it took two extra days to update when I'm getting the FIRST box, LOL!


----------



## shelbyisace (Oct 12, 2014)

I reserved the Melon Mally Lipstick, checked my box on the tenth and a box without it is showing. I shot CS an email about the hiccup (not sure if it's really my box since it's taking the trip from Tennessee to Florida via New Jersey...) and they replied that it's being looked into and I should get a more substantial response within a week... &gt;.&gt;


----------



## basementsong (Oct 12, 2014)

My Box page JUST finally updated, and I don't have my PYS (ModelCo in Kitty). Ugh, BB. Ugh.

I know this has happened to people before. How successful have you been in actually getting the sample you reserved after complaining to CS? I'm on my way to do that now.

ETA: My box also "shipped" (read: was born. How exactly is a box "born," anyway?) at 7:17pm on the 10, and definitely will not move until Tuesday. I'd rage cancel BB now, but Sample Society is my only other box and it was lackluster this month and apparently I just like shelling out money on beauty subs too much...  

ETA for a second time: Got a reply from CS within 15 minutes to say they'd send it. That's great. I let myself get my hopes up for box 28 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb28), which is all sample I've never received, including the Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine which I want to try SO bad ... except now that I think about it, I HAVE sampled this ModelCo before, last year, when BB sent me it in red. So now I'm a tad bummed about something I did to myself. 

Instead I am getting actual box 1 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb1), which means two lip products for me this month which I can't complain about TOO much, depending on which color of the LuMESH I end up with. I've read good things about the Paula's Choice here so I'm glad to try that as well. Don't really care about the body wash, no thank you do not need more mascara, and feeling kind of meh about the clariSEA mask. I got their exfoliating salt earlier this year and I thought it was OK. Oh, Birchbox. Guess I'll spend the rest of the month deciding if I can quit you.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 12, 2014)

Has anyone gotten a shipping email or actually received the add-on this month?  Just curious.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 12, 2014)

Three BB subs and not one box has the Beautyblender. This is why I don't play the Lotto.


----------



## emilylithium (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as some other posters above me. 

I had PYS Mally Melon that haven't updated since this morning. 

And it just updated saying I will get box 1. 

No PYS.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 12, 2014)

Finally updated. I'm getting Box 65. That's ok. I'm getting the Model Co I selected. I love the Tony &amp; Guy sea salt spray so I'm happy to sample it. Dr. Brandt is always worth a try. Not happy with the Lord &amp; Berry. I received a sample from Ipsy and didn't care for it. I received the Atelier cologne in the Mermaid box which I really, really did not like so not looking forward to this one. I hope it surprises me.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 12, 2014)

My box for my secondary account - the one I was only going to keep for 3 months and is now on month 7 - arrived yesterday! Tracking didn't get updated until 4am or so, so I didn't even know it was here.

I got the Laggies box on this account, and I have to say I'm almost sorry I didn't get it on my other account as well. It has 3 of my all time favorite Birchbox products (Beauty Protector Spray, Tocca hand creme, and Vasanti scrub), all of which I've purchased full sizes of. The mascara sample is a decent size, and although I get tons, having backups makes me toss them when I should. The Sage &amp; Fasten is a rollerball, and has a very fresh scent. I'll definitely use every single sample, and will probably order a couple more full sizes.

Great job, Birchbox!


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 12, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> I'm in the same boat as some other posters above me.
> 
> I had PYS Mally Melon that haven't updated since this morning.
> 
> ...


It's weird because there are very few boxes on Instagram with the mally melon as opposed to the other PYS. Most of our melon boxes didn't update on the 10th and when they did we didn't receive our PYS.

I wonder if there was a hiccup registering the confirmations for these picks? I know PYS have had bumps before where one or two people get theirs messed up, but this seems like a larger amount of people who are affected. Oh birchbox, get it together this month.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 12, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Finally updated. I'm getting Box 65. That's ok. I'm getting the Model Co I selected. I love the Tony &amp; Guy sea salt spray so I'm happy to sample it. Dr. Brandt is always worth a try. Not happy with the Lord &amp; Berry. I received a sample from Ipsy and didn't care for it. I received the Atelier cologne in the Mermaid box which I really, really did not like so not looking forward to this one. I hope it surprises me.


From the description, this Atelier sounds completely different from the one in the Mermaid box. I rarely like fragrance samples - that Mermaid one was an exception - I loved it. I also really like the Atelier Orange Sanguine, so I have high hopes for this new one. 
OT - Love your profile pic!


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 12, 2014)

mellee said:


> Didn't see any mention - is the Kitty a full size, or sample?


I'm pretty sure it's full size.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 12, 2014)

Still no box update or shipping info and no response to email   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like everyone else's box updated. Am I the last one or anyone else waiting for their box to update?


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 12, 2014)

I got the Model Co. too....and its full size.  I got the beauty blender, which was a nice surprise.  I used it once and it does work well but didn't blow me away.  Maybe I just have to get used to it.  I really like the Camille Beckman tuscan honey hand cream, was surprised how much I loved it actually.  The full size is only $14 so I may get those for teacher Christmas gifts.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 12, 2014)

Shoppergirll said:


> I got the Model Co. too....and its full size. I got the beauty blender, which was a nice surprise. I used it once and it does work well but didn't blow me away. Maybe I just have to get used to it. I really like the Camille Beckman tuscan honey hand cream, was surprised how much I loved it actually. The full size is only $14 so I may get those for teacher Christmas gifts.


I'm a teacher, and can honestly say that would be a perfect gift! We can only use so many mugs!


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 12, 2014)

I picked the ModelCo as my sample and my box finally updated today -- and no ModelCo lipstick! Pretty bummed but wrote to Birchbox so we'll see what they say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 12, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I'm a teacher, and can honestly say that would be a perfect gift! We can only use so many mugs!


 Great, thanks.  i will definitely get that for the teacher gifts!


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 12, 2014)

I didn't do the PYS this month b/c they were all meh to me, but of course i got two of them in my box this month LOL   Box 20 for those that are wondering...


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 12, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Still no box update or shipping info and no response to email   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Looks like everyone else's box updated. Am I the last one or anyone else waiting for their box to update?


No shipping info, box update or email response for me either. This is the last month of my yearly subscription and they are not inspiring me to resubscribe.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 12, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I'm a teacher, and can honestly say that would be a perfect gift! We can only use so many mugs!


My mom used to teach 3rd grade and got an overabundance of bath and body products, none of which she could use because she was allergic to dyes and most fragrances.  Oddly, she never got mugs (which was just as well, she doesn't drink coffee or tea).  She used to bring everything home and then let my sister and me divvy it up.


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 12, 2014)

Unless I am doing it wrong, I think I am getting box 1?

ModelCo lipstick (PYS)

Toni &amp; Guy gloss serum

Atelier cologne

Dr. Brandt

Eye pencil.

Punishment for changing to annual sub I guess. More perfume, more hair products. Ugh. I hope the lipstick works otherwise it's all a toss.


----------



## overthehill (Oct 12, 2014)

All 3 of my boxes updated on the site on the 10th.

Box 1 came on the 10th - box 48 (nipple lip balm, beauty protector, camille beckman, yucky coastal secnts palette, and dr brandt which was not the clean up kit - just the vacuum cleaner).

Box 2 came on the 11th - the Laggies box

Box 3 is the box for which I ordered an add-on (candle) - that one has not come.It looks to be box 45 (suki, shower gel, more coastal scents, macadamia cleansing conditioner and the jouer/bb kit which I am now afraid will not include the beauty blender). I deduce (based on a sampling of one) that the boxes with the bb plus add-ons ship last.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> My mom used to teach 3rd grade and got an overabundance of bath and body products, none of which she could use because she was allergic to dyes and most fragrances. Oddly, she never got mugs (which was just as well, she doesn't drink coffee or tea). She used to bring everything home and then let my sister and me divvy it up.


No mugs??
I get bath and body products, too, but since I'm picky about scents, I tend to pass those on. But since I use hand sanitizer constantly - I'm a germophobe surrounded by germ carriers - I go through lots of hand lotion to ward off dryness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Oct 12, 2014)

overthehill said:


> All 3 of my boxes updated on the site on the 10th.
> 
> Box 1 came on the 10th - box 48 (nipple lip balm, beauty protector, camille beckman, yucky coastal secnts palette, and dr brandt which was not the clean up kit - just the vacuum cleaner).
> 
> ...


The jouer/BB kit is a sample of the Matte Moisture Tint, no beauty blender.  I think the only boxes with a beauty blender are the ones that show the beauty blender as an individual item.


----------



## mellee (Oct 12, 2014)

overthehill said:


> All 3 of my boxes updated on the site on the 10th.
> 
> Box 1 came on the 10th - box 48 (nipple lip balm, beauty protector, camille beckman, yucky coastal secnts palette, and dr brandt which was not the clean up kit - just the vacuum cleaner).
> 
> ...


I got the Dr. Brandt vacuum mask last month and it had the picture of the whole kit, but I knew the mask sample was all I was getting because I'd selected the Fashionista box.  I think they're trying to be nice (and save themselves the wrath of angry customers) by showing you the kit instead of the single product, though.  If you look them up on the site, you see the mask is $45 for 1 oz.  The kit is $45 and has a 1 oz mask in it, plus all the other products.  If they put a picture of just the mask on your box page (since that's all you get to sample), and you tried it, loved it, and clicked the link to buy it, how mad would you be later when you realized you could have gotten your mask plus all that other stuff for the same price as the mask alone?!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2014)

GUYS

RUN DON'T WALK

https://www.birchbox...promo/aces-only

40% off their picks with *ACECLUSIVE40*

The page doesn't have anything loaded yet, but... omg. I knew I was saving my $70 in points for something XDDD

btw... is it loaded for anyone else? I didn't subscribe this month... I'm wondering now if i"ll have to active my account (which would suck. like what's the point if you just want to use their shop but not subscribe? :/) nvm working now!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 12, 2014)

I wonder if you can use the code more than once? I was going to make an order quick but I'm wondering if I should wait in case they add more!


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 12, 2014)

Nothing loaded for me yet either but have $30 in points so that's a good base for starting out. Woot, excited for this promo.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I wonder if you can use the code more than once? I was going to make an order quick but I'm wondering if I should wait in case they add more!


**40% discount available only on purchases from our Aces Only category and for qualifying Birchbox Aces. For a full list of eligible products visit https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only. Offer details: Receive 40% discount on any purchase from our Aces Only Category. Enter code ACECLUSIVE40 in Code box at checkout. *Please note that coupon code can only be used 1 time per order*, and cannot be combined with any other offers. In order for your discount to apply correctly, you must be an active Birchbox Ace, and be logged in to your Birchbox Account. Offer available through October 19, 2014, 11:59 pm ET.
 
 
So I'm guessing... yes?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks @!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 12, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> **40% discount available only on purchases from our Aces Only category and for qualifying Birchbox Aces. For a full list of eligible products visit https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only. Offer details: Receive 40% discount on any purchase from our Aces Only Category. Enter code ACECLUSIVE40 in Code box at checkout. *Please note that coupon code can only be used 1 time per order*, and cannot be combined with any other offers. In order for your discount to apply correctly, you must be an active Birchbox Ace, and be logged in to your Birchbox Account. Offer available through October 19, 2014, 11:59 pm ET.
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing... yes?


I already placed an order.  Beautyblenders?  YES!  (Tho it figures I just placed an order either Friday or yesterday for one.)

I started a second cart and it allowed me to add the code again.

Shop ladies, SHOP!


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 12, 2014)

Nothing is loaded for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 12, 2014)

Didn't see anything I had to have, so my wallet is safe for another day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I am obsessed with the Model Co lipstick! I even wore it yesterday for family photos. So pretty!


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 12, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Nothing is loaded for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Try this link, you should see 87 items https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only/


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the link! It wouldn't work for me at first. I'm pretty excited! Payday is Thursday and I have $30 dollars worth of points!! I haven't looked at the options yet, but I'm hoping I find something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Oct 12, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Didn't see anything I had to have, so my wallet is safe for another day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, I am obsessed with the Model Co lipstick! I even wore it yesterday for family photos. So pretty!


Are you referring to the Kitty ModelCo? What's the color like?


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Oct 12, 2014)

Actually, kind of bummed. Not much I'm really interested in on that list. Oh well, will be saving my points and waiting for another promo code


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm glad I stalk the Birchbox Promo Codes thread. I just used ACECLUSIVE40 to get another (Is this my 4th in 2 years? I love these things.) Mirenesse Glossy Kiss in Flirty Kiss and the Klorane Makeup Remover with Cornflower, plus a Women's Pick-2. I used 200 points. Grand Total: $1.63.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 12, 2014)

WTH?

Aces Only: 40% Off Top-Shelf Picks For just one week, shop this exclusive offer: Get 40% off everything in this special Aces-only category with code *ACECLUSIVE40*. Shop now!
There are no products matching the selection.

ETA: thanks @latinafeminista! Your link worked for me.


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 12, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Try this link, you should see 87 items https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only/


That worked! Thank you!


----------



## emilylithium (Oct 12, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> It's weird because there are very few boxes on Instagram with the mally melon as opposed to the other PYS. Most of our melon boxes didn't update on the 10th and when they did we didn't receive our PYS.
> 
> I wonder if there was a hiccup registering the confirmations for these picks? I know PYS have had bumps before where one or two people get theirs messed up, but this seems like a larger amount of people who are affected. Oh birchbox, get it together this month.


i know, don't know what is going on. I emailed them, and they are sending me the sample separately i believe. At least they are great with fixing any problems


----------



## ScopeIt (Oct 12, 2014)

My October Birchbox had a short and sad life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Coastal Scents Revealed sample quad package was empty, the Suki scrub's lid was partially open and the scrub was completely dried out, and the Essential Elements gel leaked. What a mess!

:scared:


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 12, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> i know, don't know what is going on. I emailed them, and they are sending me the sample separately i believe. At least they are great with fixing any problems


Looks like you're in the same boat as me. They were like oh, we'll send it separately, no we're sorry, no we messed up, no explanation what so ever, really kind of ticks me off. I am glad you're happy though!


----------



## angienharry (Oct 12, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I'm glad I stalk the Birchbox Promo Codes thread. I just used ACECLUSIVE40 to get another (Is this my 4th in 2 years? I love these things.) Mirenesse Glossy Kiss in Flirty Kiss and the Klorane Makeup Remover with Cornflower, plus a Women's Pick-2. I used 200 points. Grand Total: $1.63.


I just placed the exact same order except I only had 100 points, so 11.63 out of pocket. Still great though!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 12, 2014)

I tried the link given above and it showed me the first page of products available for the discount. When I hit page 2, it all went away. Hopefully they will get this fixed soon, since it is only good for one week!


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 12, 2014)

Is there any way to only use a portion of your points? My cart is $22 after the 40% off code and I have $30 worth of points.  I'd like to just use 200 points and pay the $2 out of pocket.  Is that not an option?


----------



## mellee (Oct 12, 2014)

Try clicking "View All" at the top of the page and see if it shows you that way.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 12, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Is there any way to only use a portion of your points? My cart is $22 after the 40% off code and I have $30 worth of points.  I'd like to just use 200 points and pay the $2 out of pocket.  Is that not an option?


Unfortunately, no. You'd have to make it exactly $20 or less if you only want to use 200.


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Unfortunately, no. You'd have to make it exactly $20 or less if you only want to use 200.


Thanks, that's what I was afraid of.  I didn't really need anything that's included in the 40% off, so I guess I'll keep my points for now.


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 12, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> Are you referring to the Kitty ModelCo? What's the color like?


Yep! It's a really pretty neutral that has a pink tint to it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Unfortunately, no. You'd have to make it exactly $20 or less if you only want to use 200.


I know this Is off topic, but Just had to say I'm digging your profile pic! Game today was a bit of a nail biter!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 13, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Yep! It's a really pretty neutral that has a pink tint to it.


I think the formula was really nice too! Pretty moisturizing for me and also lasted quite awhile.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 13, 2014)

Dear Birchbox Lurkers, 

My skin is DRY. Ridiculously so. We are talking dry as the Sahara Desert DRY. Please tell the powers that be that I have NO NEED for products that "reduce sebum" and "absorb excess oil". I have no excess frigging oil. If I did, my skin wouldn't be so damn dry! Of all the boxes...  &lt;_&lt;  

Also, offering a a product for PYS that you're going to stick into 90% of the boxes anyway, is pretty shitty. 

Sincerely, 
Trix


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 13, 2014)

misstrix said:


> My skin is DRY. Ridiculously so. We are talking dry as the Sahara Desert DRY. Please tell the powers that be that I have NO NEED for products that "reduce sebum" and "absorb excess oil". I have no excess frigging oil. If I did, my skin wouldn't be so damn dry! Of all the boxes... &lt;_&lt;


On a similar subject, my hair is pretty thick and down to my waist.  I don't mind trying out hair products -- was actually kind of excited about the ones I got this month -- but when you give me a &lt;1 mL sample, that's not enough to use even once.  If you want me to purchase these things in your shop, you're going to have to give me enough to see if I like it to begin with!

And BB, you can send the samples for dealing with excess oil my way.  Don't think I've ever gotten one of those but I actually do have a use for them.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 13, 2014)

So, this Beauty Protector Detangle spray is seriously amazing.  Last night my husband was sitting next to me on the couch and  (this is huge, ya'll) looked AWAY from the Cowboys/Seahawks game to tell me my hair smelled "really really good".


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 13, 2014)

I got my box.. it didnt include my pick. what's the point of picking if they aren't going to include it??? it was the full size model co. lipstick. they are closed for columbus day (Customer Service)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 13, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I got my box.. it didnt include my pick. what's the point of picking if they aren't going to include it??? it was the full size model co. lipstick. they are closed for columbus day (Customer Service)


 I didn't get my pick either and they offered to mail me a totally new box.  Last month the same thing happened even though I had a confirmation mail.  My second account I didn't pick anything and I got a box with 2 items in it . The card inside said 4 items. So they are mailing me the other items.  I have been having bad luck with them lately.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 13, 2014)

basementsong said:


> My Box page JUST finally updated, and I don't have my PYS (ModelCo in Kitty). Ugh, BB. Ugh.
> 
> I know this has happened to people before. How successful have you been in actually getting the sample you reserved after complaining to CS? I'm on my way to do that now.
> 
> ...


so wait, this happened to you too. is it full size? i didnt get my kitty either.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 13, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I didn't get my pick either and they offered to mail me a totally new box.  Last month the same thing happened even though I had a confirmation mail.  My second account I didn't pick anything and I got a box with 2 items in it . The card inside said 4 items. So they are mailing me the other items.  I have been having bad luck with them lately.


Thanks for telling me. Glad to hear they are handling.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 13, 2014)

So, now my box, which was in my hometown (So Cal) on Tuesday last week has now made its way to Flushing, NY! 

I'm never going to get my October box at this rate!


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 13, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I didn't get my pick either and they offered to mail me a totally new box.  Last month the same thing happened even though I had a confirmation mail.  My second account I didn't pick anything and I got a box with 2 items in it . The card inside said 4 items. So they are mailing me the other items.  I have been having bad luck with them lately.


Whaaat? I got no offer of a second box! Just a oh, we'll send you the Mally lipgloss separately. How do I go about informing them that is NOT an acceptable response. I want them to admit a problem and explain to me how they will prevent this in the future, because what is the point of reserving a sample to be in your box when others get that item that they didn't pick it and YOU did! Also, the fact that they are not treating everyone the same upsets me (obviously) lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 13, 2014)

omg...

Anyway...

I'm so happy mail service returns tomorrow. I hate pointless "holidays" that only 14% of businesses acknowledge by closing...cough...cough...looking at you USPS and US banks!


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Whaaat? I got no offer of a second box! Just a oh, we'll send you the Mally lipgloss separately. How do I go about informing them that is NOT an acceptable response. I want them to admit a problem and explain to me how they will prevent this in the future, because what is the point of reserving a sample to be in your box when others get that item that they didn't pick it and YOU did! Also, the fact that they are not treating everyone the same upsets me (obviously) lol.


I hate sounding like a squeaky wheel but all I got was the your an ace but we are busy email followed by this.

"Thanks for reaching out! I could not be more sorry for the trouble.

We're looking into this immediately and we will be in touch shortly with appropriate compensation for this error. Have a great weekend!" -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So yeah, slightly peeved that they got back to other people but I never heard back from them. Hopefully they will email me tomorrow.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 13, 2014)

ok...I've always gotten the "as an ace your email will be given priority" reply when I contact BB but I have never gotten the fast replies that other ppl seem to get and a few times I never even got a response


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm finding this incredibly amusing, so I'll share. 

I got a little click happy the other night with the 40% off sale &amp; ordered the Beauty Blender two-pack ($40) but forgot to add on a mystery sample pack. So I emailed them. 

Today I got a response telling me that my purchase didn't qualify for one because it has to be $35 AFTER discounts. Which is just not true, because I order things all the time that come out to less than $35 &amp; it still lets me add a free sample pack but whatever. I wasn't going to point that out &amp; have them fix it or something. The rep DID say that she would send me one this time anyway &amp; she'd send it separately. 

I got a shipping notice this afternoon and they're sending it via UPS..NEXT DAY AIR. :wassatt:  So, I'll be getting my sample pack tomorrow, but my actual order is coming via Newgistics and will probably take like two weeks to get to me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Whaaat? I got no offer of a second box! Just a oh, we'll send you the Mally lipgloss separately. How do I go about informing them that is NOT an acceptable response. I want them to admit a problem and explain to me how they will prevent this in the future, because what is the point of reserving a sample to be in your box when others get that item that they didn't pick it and YOU did! Also, the fact that they are not treating everyone the same upsets me (obviously) lol.


  I know this is going to make some of you feel worse they also gave me 100 points . I didn't ask for it I get an email saying they were sorry and they would add that to my account.  I don't ever write to them I call.  I don't know if that makes a difference. The people I have talked to are really nice to me always


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm finding this incredibly amusing, so I'll share.
> 
> I got a little click happy the other night with the 40% off sale &amp; ordered the Beauty Blender two-pack ($40) but forgot to add on a mystery sample pack. So I emailed them.
> 
> ...


interesting they say that because i made an order yesterday. it seems like bbx customer service needs some consistency.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 13, 2014)

nc42 said:


> interesting they say that because i made an order yesterday. it seems like bbx customer service needs some consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I know. It's ridiculous. I was pretty close to sending her a screenshot of my other order (basically the same price/discount/points used), but I figured since she was already sending me one I'd just let it go.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haha, I know. It's ridiculous. I was pretty close to sending her a screenshot of my other order (basically the same price/discount/points used), but I figured since she was already sending me one I'd just let it go.


Yup, since she made it up to you before you sent a response, I'd let it go too.  

Screenshots don't lie, and  I'm always sending screenshots to customer service, lol.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 13, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> ok...I've always gotten the "as an ace your email will be given priority" reply when I contact BB but I have never gotten the fast replies that other ppl seem to get and a few times I never even got a response


I call. It works better for me. I e-mailed about getting the wrong box once and it took like 5 days and 3 pictures to get the results I wanted. Although I called twice in September when I got a 2nd August box with 4 products I had already received on that account after I already got my September box (gift sub, not supposed to start until October, wtf send August?) and it is still not resolved to my satisfaction.


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 14, 2014)

Well, the positive of all this birchbox nonsense, is that my ipsy subscription is looking pretty good this month, looks like I won't be unsubscribing after all!


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 14, 2014)

Sneaky BB, suckering me into buying things I really didn't need with an awesome sale. Caved in and finally bought that completely unnecessary but gorgeous mirror from the Modern Mermaid box, and a Pixi lip thingamajig since I ended up liking the balm from last month's box so much. (And hopefully my Pick 2 will be better than my last several lame-sauce pairs of foils! Knock on wood.)


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 14, 2014)

I am so stabby.  No shipping email, account isn't updated on their website (both on the box page and on the shipping page) and when I emailed to ask when my box would ship, since it's after the 10th, I instead got an answer of "_We ship out our Birchboxes in waves over the course of a few days, and attempt to have them all shipped by the 10th of the month. We do this by box type rather than by location, so shipping dates and times can vary quite a bit from month to month. Therefore, you won't necessarily receive it the same time each month, or at the same time as your neighbors._"  No kidding?  As a BB subscriber of 2.5 years and an ACES member, I'm well aware of how shipping works.  However, now it's the 14th and they STILL haven't giving me information on my box.  But, hey Monika with customer service, thanks for your templated answer that doesn't actually address the question.

Where is my freaking box?!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 14, 2014)

Warning -- it's long, but I think the BB Specialist's response is interesting.  I understand mistakes happen re: the Paula's Choice mixup, but gee, BB makes a lot of mistakes.  I still don't like the fact that they're displaying a kit while we're reviewing one piece of it.  Har-upmh.

*My email:*

I'm sorry to bother, but I wanted to point out something. When I reviewed my products I noticed that the product I received isn't the one on my 'your box' profile.

This is what I received -- https://www.birchbox...um-with-retinol (for nomal/dry/very dry)

This is what's on my page -- https://www.birchbox...m-with-retinol/ (for normal/oily/combo)

Also, I have a bit of a problem when I'm reviewing a whole kit that I didn't receive. Last month it was the Vacuum Cleaner by Dr. Brandt and this month it's the Jouer from the Beauty Blender/Jouer set. I know BB wants us to review products we actually receive, so this new way of displaying products is misleading when we write the reviews. I know people are going to be upset when they realize they only received a tiny Jouer sample when they were expecting the full kit or at the very least the Beauty Blender. (Let's face it, we all want those Beauty Blenders! I have a dupe that's okay, but it's not the same -- maybe I'll get one in an upcoming box!)

Anyway -- thanks for listening. I'd love to the know the reason behind using the kit as a stand in for an individual product.

*Their response:*

 
I have reached out to our tech team regarding the mixup in the sample displayed in your Account. If you're having any trouble reviewing that item, please provide me with here some short feedback (1-2 sentences) about the item. I'll be happy to manually update those points for you!

Secondly while the full set of the Jouer + beautyblender® Perfectly Primed Collection (and last month's Dr. Brandt set) is a 4 piece set as indicated on your product card, we wanted to give you the chance to try one item from this amazing product set by sending you the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude! Your Box Preview and product cards will always display the full size, or in this case the full set, of any product that you receive in your Birchbox. We apologize for any confusion we caused though!


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 14, 2014)

I got 100 points for not getting the Laggies box I requested. They said it is out of stock now. Which is fine, but I bet in a week or two there will be a promo code for new subscribers to get the box as their first box since the the Every Girl box and Fashionista box were "sold out" when I wanted to reserve them but then were magically avilable again for new subscribers.


----------



## knightsgirl (Oct 14, 2014)

Got my box today, no idea what # it is. I'm impressed with the sample sizes, except the keratise stuff seems small for the vast amounts of hair I have, and the eye pencil will go to my tween daughter.

Last month was super lame I don't even remember what I got it was so lame lol! I never got the PYS email for September so I emailed and they said they reserved Liz Earle for me (an HG product) and of course I got zero Liz Earle and 5 tiny samples of whatever.

The butter had melted which you can kinda see the grease stain in the pic and my lipstick was like it had melted too it was all mucked up on the sides.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 14, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> omg...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> I'm so happy mail service returns tomorrow. I hate pointless "holidays" that only 14% of businesses acknowledge by closing...cough...cough...looking at you USPS and US banks!


LoL I agree with you on the pointless holidays, but I did love them when I was a teller!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 14, 2014)

My tracking hasn't updated since the 8th, which is almost a week ago.  It's stuck on the wrong side of the country.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But at least I'm not getting the L&amp;B liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 14, 2014)

I just noticed there's now a 'Share Your Favorites' button! When you click it, it says it's not ready yet but I am SO HAPPY that they're finally working on that. Just in time for Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 14, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> Got my box today, no idea what # it is. I'm impressed with the sample sizes, except the keratise stuff seems small for the vast amounts of hair I have, and the eye pencil will go to my tween daughter.


I think it's #5 because it's exactly the same box I got.  Agree about the Kerastase -- my hair is thick and down to my waist and that thing is tiny.  Which is too bad because it sounds like something that might be useful to me.  My lipstick and body butter were fine.  (I live in Georgia and my box took a little detour through Indiana and Kentucky that it did not take last month, but everything was still in good shape when it arrived.)


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 14, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Warning -- it's long, but I think the BB Specialist's response is interesting.  I understand mistakes happen re: the Paula's Choice mixup, but gee, BB makes a lot of mistakes.  I still don't like the fact that they're displaying a kit while we're reviewing one piece of it.  Har-upmh.
> 
> *My email:*
> 
> ...


This has been driving me nuts as well, along with the 1 to 3 mL samples (Temptu, Yu Be, Caudalie, Clean, Dr. Lipp, Supergoop) that have been plaguing my box for the last two months. I just sent them a similar e-mail. I'll let you know which form letter they respond with.



> I've been rather disappointed in my Birchbox the last two months because when I log in on the 10th to see what I'm getting, it hasn't matched what's in my box. Last month, the item I "sampled" and left feedback for was the "dr. brandt® Exclusive Clean Up Nice Kit," even though I only sampled the Vacuum Cleaner product. This month, I was very excited by the beautyblender spoilers and psyched to be receiving a beautyblender in the "Supergoop!® &amp; beautyblender® Complexion Perfection Kit," but it turned out to be only a 3 mL sample of Supergoop in a shade that's way too dark for my skin tone, and no beautyblender or anything else from the photograph..
> 
> It seems like you're setting your subscribers up for disappointment by showing them pictures of items they won't be receiving, and then making things even more confusing by having people review the sets rather than the individual items, even though they only sampled one item from the set. I know that you guys have separate pages for both Vacuum Cleaner and the Supergoop CC cream, so why not show those instead and have people review those items?


----------



## noangel1981 (Oct 14, 2014)

My birchbox, ipsy and sample society are all out for delivery! I can't wait to get home and play. :drive:


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 14, 2014)

I got my Laggies box today but no Bella J candle that I ordered even though they mailed it in the larger box - it was just full of air pillows. I was pretty upset so I emailed them right away and this was the response:



> Thanks for reaching out. I'm so sorry for the disappointment!
> 
> We just learned today that some of those candles were not shipped out with October boxes. You will receive official messaging regarding this by the end-of-day, but I can confirm that you will be shipped this candle this week. 100 points are also being added to your account for the trouble.
> 
> ...


WHY DIDN'T THEY EMAIL ABOUT THAT WHEN THE BOXES SHIPPED?!??! I'm so sick of having to reach out to THEM when they have issues about not having an item I PAID FOR in stock.  This is extremely annoying and I have to wonder when the heck I'll actually get my darn candle. No points have been applied yet either and I haven't received an "official email" yet.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 14, 2014)

I tried to use the ACECLUSIVE40 code a second time and it said it wasn't valid? Does it work for anyone else a second time?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 14, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I tried to use the ACECLUSIVE40 code a second time and it said it wasn't valid? Does it work for anyone else a second time?


nope. oh well, more money for me and less money for birchbox . i get paid tomorrow so i was going to get some make cosmetics lipsticks.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 14, 2014)

nc42 said:


> nope. oh well, more money for me and less money for birchbox . i get paid tomorrow so i was going to get some make cosmetics lipsticks.


I'll go with that attitude too, haha. No $ for you, BB.


----------



## overthehill (Oct 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Today I got a response telling me that my purchase didn't qualify for one because it has to be $35 AFTER discounts. Which is just not true, because I order things all the time that come out to less than $35 &amp; it still lets me add a free sample pack but whatever.


  Me too, all the time!  But today - no, as soon as the 40% off made my total less than $35, it took away the free mystery pack and charged me $10 for it!  New rule?  Urgh.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 14, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Me too, all the time! But today - no, as soon as the 40% off made my total less than $35, it took away the free mystery pack and charged me $10 for it! New rule? Urgh.


All of these new rules suck. I guess birch box is laying down the law, and it's not like the mystery packs have been awesome anyway.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 14, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Me too, all the time!  But today - no, as soon as the 40% off made my total less than $35, it took away the free mystery pack and charged me $10 for it!  New rule?  Urgh.


NOOOOOOOOOOO. I sincerely hope that's just a glitch.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 14, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Me too, all the time!  But today - no, as soon as the 40% off made my total less than $35, it took away the free mystery pack and charged me $10 for it!  New rule?  Urgh.





nc42 said:


> All of these new rules suck. I guess birch box is laying down the law, and it's not like the mystery packs have been awesome anyway.


Especially when they're paying for next day air shipping for those replacement mystery packs.

/eyeroll/


----------



## tulippop (Oct 14, 2014)

Got an evite for a birchbox+benefit event, anyone going to that?

I can't post the picture for some reason but it says..

'makeup master class hosted by beneft and birchbox

learn easy tips and tricks that will help you achieve the perfect winged out liner look featuring they're real! push-up liner.

you will enjoy...

$35 store credit toward any purchase during the event

brow wax service from a benefit brow expert *$21 value

complimentary benefit  cosmetics + birchbox gift box'

Edit to add:

It's $45 + $3.47 fee

Oct 20th 7-9pm @ fillmore boutique, 2117 fillmore st, san francisco, ca

Oct 21st 7-9pm @ chestnut boutique, 2219 chestnut st, san francisco, ca

So almost $50 for $35 in store credit, a brow wax (not worth $21 to me), some free benefit makeup and a birchbox gift box.  I don't know if it's worth it to me but I am kinda interested in going (though none of my friends want to go with me and I don't know if I want to go alone!)


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 14, 2014)

I feel like bb needs to be more consistent...but also I think we need to be careful mentioning to unhelpful CS what other, better CS folks do because that is the kind of thing that leads to company-wide rules preventing extra help like the ones we are seeing lately...


----------



## Pixels (Oct 14, 2014)

tulippop said:


> Got an evite for a birchbox+benefit event, anyone going to that?
> 
> I can't post the picture for some reason but it says..
> 
> ...


Where is it ? When?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yup, on another account I did a before and after with a coupon code for the mystery sample packs.  I didn't see the pack for free until I had to pay more than $35 after a discount, smh.  Check out the before and after pics and notice the difference in the subtotals.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 14, 2014)

Pixels said:


> Where is it ? When?


Oh, forgot to add that!

It's $45 + $3.47 fee

Oct 20th 7-9pm @ fillmore boutique, 2117 fillmore st, san francisco, ca

Oct 21st 7-9pm @ chestnut boutique, 2219 chestnut st, san francisco, ca


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 14, 2014)

overthehill said:


> Me too, all the time!  But today - no, as soon as the 40% off made my total less than $35, it took away the free mystery pack and charged me $10 for it!  New rule?  Urgh.


They must have just changed that because here's an order I placed this afternoon. Total was $24 after the 40% off and I got a free Pick 2.


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 14, 2014)

Opps, double post. My computer's acting crazy!

View attachment 8845


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 14, 2014)

Well, I wrote back to say that I was unhappy that there was no explanation as to why or how my PYS got messed up, but basically she said that all boxes are hand packed, so human error it is. She also offered to let me pick any item in the Birchbox Bonus shop to make up for it. I am thinking either the beauty blender or Amika kit.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 14, 2014)

The change with being able to add a free mystery pack with a $35+ order BEFORE the 40% off is applied must have happened only in the last few hours because I placed an order a few hours ago that was EXACTLY $35 ($20 Whish shave cream and the $15 toner in the Ace section, I forgot the name right now) before the 40% was applied and I still got my free mystery pack. I think it really sucks to change it once other people have gotten to use it.

Also,STILL no "official email" about not getting my add on candle in my box like CS said would be coming "today." It's almost 9pm on the East coast, I kind of doubt that email will be coming today. So annoying. Did anyone else have the problem of not getting their add-on item with their box? (see my previous post)


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 14, 2014)

My box has been sitting 8 hours away for the past 4 days.  It's time to come home, little Birchbox!


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 14, 2014)

I am really annoyed now. Still no shipping information, box update or any response to my emails. This will be my last month with them.


----------



## MessyJesi (Oct 14, 2014)

I get my box tomorrow. It made it to my post office after they sent my mail lady out with her lot for today. Sad. And my damn ipsy was missent. Yay for birchbox.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 14, 2014)

Got my Birchbox today. The Modelco Lipstick is a beautiful color. If I don't like it on I know my mom will take it. I need to go outside and throw out the Harvey Prince perfume, my husband started sneezing uncontrollably and that was without spraying it and the lid halfway on the box. Glitter eyeliner hmm... Excited to try the Dr Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleanser and Bee Kind Lotion will get used eventually.


----------



## kaelahbae (Oct 14, 2014)

I just don't like the way Birchbox is headed. The PYS has been a lot of fun, but along with it are all these sneaky little new rules (no gift cards with points, the new $35 cash minimum for mystery sample packs)... I'm sure they aren't related, but this is going to make it easy for me to cancel in the new year if my boxes don't start getting more exciting!


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok, so I noticed that a few of you have had issues with the mystery pack samples.  I, too, bit the bullet and did the 40% off for Aces- I ordered the Serge Normant set ($30) and the MAKE lipstick ($25) in Hudson Red (been lusting over that for a while now) and I was able to get the mystery sample pack with the 40% off....not sure what is up with them.

Seriously though, you know that one  girlfriend who says she is going to do one thing, then says she will not do it, but does the original thing anyway?  Oh come on- you know you all have a friend like that.  I know I do.  Several, actually.  Anyway, remember my saga when they said they tried to charge my card, weren't able to, and because of that, I wouldn't be getting the candles I reserved?  Well, I totally let it go and was done with it.  On my way out the door to school tonight, I saw a Birchbox box waiting for me- I thought it was the above mentioned order and didn't think anything of it.  When I got home, my door lady handed it to me and I thought it seemed heavy.  I get upstairs and guess what?  I got my candles.  I know.  I know!  I haven't checked my credit card to see if they charged me, but whatever.  Weirdness. 

Side note- I got the Harvey Prince sample and think it smells heavenly.  Perfect for winter!


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 14, 2014)

I think the $35 minimum after discount is somehow only with the Ace 40% discount because I just placed another order (#5 in 2 days...) and could still get the sample pack with a total less than $35 after using the code takeoff20. Weirdness.

I just want to receive that damn email letting me know my candle is on the way!!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 14, 2014)

panicked said:


> This has been driving me nuts as well, along with the 1 to 3 mL samples (Temptu, Yu Be, Caudalie, Clean, Dr. Lipp, Supergoop) that have been plaguing my box for the last two months. I just sent them a similar e-mail. I'll let you know which form letter they respond with.


While I understand frustration about small samples I always go by how many uses I can get out of them.  I've received a few supergoop products, and while the tubes are tiny, I usually get 1-2 weeks use out of them.  This is plenty of time to decide if I like the sample.  Sample sizes are supposed to be just enough to hook you on a product so you will buy the full size.  I have only once or twice received samples from Birchbox that were only one or two uses and they seem to have learned from those.  (benefit peelies anyone?) 

I guess I'm saying that Birchbox is a sampling service.  We pay for them to curate samples for us.  The value is in the curated box, not the sample sizes.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 15, 2014)

My October Birchbox Shipping:

10/14/2014	04:57 PM	In Transit	Fishers, IN 46037

10/11/2014	05:18 AM	Your Birchbox has launched! It's on its way to you now.	Fishers, IN 46037

10/10/2014	07:19 PM	Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born!


----------



## artlover613 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm just going to say it. I love Birchbox! It's a total gift horse. For no more that $5, including shipping and after reviews, I get some amazing products. The box I received yesterday had the full size Malley and a half-size tube of eye cream worth $17. Sure I didn't like everything, but I liked over half. And I can always use a 20% off coupon on products. I never before had a place to get a set discount on beauty products. Birchbox has come up with a great model that saves customers money. And free shipping to boot in many cases. I just want to give some love to my favorite company. I've been frustrated too sometimes, but overall - I just wouldn't want to be without this little treat every month. &lt;3


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 15, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> My October Birchbox Shipping:
> 
> 10/14/2014 04:57 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037
> 
> ...


In defense, the 10th was only Friday and Monday was a bank/post "Holiday".


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 15, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> My October Birchbox Shipping:
> 
> 10/14/2014 04:57 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037
> 
> ...


Although there was no mail delivery on Monday for Columbus Day, I am seriously convinced that Fishers,IN is the new Bermuda Triangle.  I've had a couple boxes get stuck there.....oh, don't worry, they come, but a little late.  On the plus side, if it is really late, CS will send you a new box!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 15, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Although there was no mail delivery on Monday for Columbus Day, I am seriously convinced that Fishers,IN is the new Bermuda Triangle.  I've had a couple boxes get stuck there.....oh, don't worry, they come, but a little late.  On the plus side, if it is really late, CS will send you a new box!


Sending you good Fishers karma from around the corner from Newgistics.  I seriously drove by it yesterday.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fishers is a bit of an oddity.  In 1960 there were 388 people living here.  Now there are over 80,000.  Boom!  It's often voted one of the best places to live in the US.  (I know, Indiana is a flyover state, but we do have a few great places -- and no I'm not talking about Notre Dame -- I'm a Purdue girl!)

Interestingly, I placed two BB orders over the weekend.  When they arrived in Indianapolis they were logged by USPS a minute apart.  One said it would arrive Thursday, the other Friday.  Now both are saying out for delivery.  Woot!  (Granted, these weren't routed by Newgistics.)

I'm waiting for the day when my monthly box gets rerouted to Mars by Newgistics -- not if...  when.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 15, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Got my Birchbox today. The Modelco Lipstick is a beautiful color. If I don't like it on I know my mom will take it. I need to go outside and throw out the Harvey Prince perfume, my husband started sneezing uncontrollably and that was without spraying it and the lid halfway on the box. Glitter eyeliner hmm... Excited to try the Dr Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleanser and Bee Kind Lotion will get used eventually.


 I didn't like the perfume either


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 15, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Sending you good Fishers karma from around the corner from Newgistics. I seriously drove by it yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Fishers is a bit of an oddity. In 1960 there were 388 people living here. Now there are over 80,000. Boom! It's often voted one of the best places to live in the US. (I know, Indiana is a flyover state, but we do have a few great places -- and no I'm not talking about Notre Dame -- I'm a Purdue girl!)
> 
> ...


I am also a Purdue girl! I am originally from LaPorte. Small world!

Sorry off topic!


----------



## Lisa80 (Oct 15, 2014)

My *Laggies Box* came today and I'm happy with everything. Excited to try the *Beauty Protector* spray since it gets good reviews. Love anything *Tocca*, so the hand cream in Bianca is nice. I've never tried anything from *Vasanti* so will try this *Face Rejuvenator* tonight. Can always use a backup mascara so the *ModelCo *mascara is a win. The sample of the *Sage + Fasten* perfume was a surprise. It's a rollerball, which I like, and it smells really nice and fresh.

This month was a win for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 15, 2014)

Just received my box. I'm happy with my samples but (of course there is a but) Birchbox sent me a perfume and it's not a spray. I like perfume samples but not without a spray. This one (Atelier/Santal Carmin) is so, so wrong for me so I guess it doesn't matter but I am disappointed in that. I hope it's not a change going forward for them.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 15, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Just received my box. I'm happy with my samples but (of course there is a but) Birchbox sent me a perfume and it's not a spray. I like perfume samples but not without a spray. This one (Atelier/Santal Carmin) is so, so wrong for me so I guess it doesn't matter but I am disappointed in that. I hope it's not a change going forward for them.


All of the Atelier samples are in a nonspray vial. Even the ones I've gotten direct from the company. I'm pretty certain that isn't a BB decision.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 15, 2014)

Can someone point out differences for me?? Other than the packaging of course. I'm super confused by the price differences!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 15, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Can someone point out differences for me?? Other than the packaging of course. I'm super confused by the price differences!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's just the packaging, honestly. The heart shaped one has a case that splits in two pieces.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Just received my box. I'm happy with my samples but (of course there is a but) Birchbox sent me a perfume and it's not a spray. I like perfume samples but not without a spray. This one (Atelier/Santal Carmin) is so, so wrong for me so I guess it doesn't matter but I am disappointed in that. I hope it's not a change going forward for them.


I agree with you on the perfume samples.  I love Atelier, but I can't stand getting a sample in a vial with no spray function.  I feel like I will dab too much on my skin.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 15, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Just received my box. I'm happy with my samples but (of course there is a but) Birchbox sent me a perfume and it's not a spray. I like perfume samples but not without a spray. This one (Atelier/Santal Carmin) is so, so wrong for me so I guess it doesn't matter but I am disappointed in that. I hope it's not a change going forward for them.


I completely agree with you on the perfume.  If it does not have a spray nozzle, it is useless to me.  I am not a dabber.  I want to immerse myself in it.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I think it's just the packaging, honestly. The heart shaped one has a case that splits in two pieces.


Well that is definitely worth double then


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 15, 2014)

Remember the pick two that they sent UPS overnight to me? Got it today &amp; it's one foil by itself in the box. No packaging or anything. 

Thanks so much for expediting that, Birchbox!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 15, 2014)

For the record, the reason they are showing sets instead of individual products (when you only receive one sample instead of the set) and then review the set (not the individual item) was explained to me as follows:



> Your Box Preview and product cards will always display the full size, or in this case the full set, of any product that you receive in your Birchbox. We want to always show you the best deals if/when you decide to purchase this product. I apologize for any confusion we caused though!



I still don't understand why we review the set instead of the item, but maybe they don't know, either.


----------



## Babs (Oct 15, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Can someone point out differences for me?? Other than the packaging of course. I'm super confused by the price differences!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The price difference isn't that far off after the 40% off at 24 vs 29. I bought the bbf one just because I want a travel case instead of my usual ziplock bag looking super janky.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 15, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I am really annoyed now. Still no shipping information, box update or any response to my emails. This will be my last month with them.


Me too. No Shipping information or box update. I called them yesterday morning and was told they are looking into why my box hasn't shipped and by evening they'll let me know what's happening. Never heard back from them, so I emailed them again today morning. CS got back saying, they were _*just*_ informed my box is indeed delayed and i'll be receiving further notification about it.

I am so so annoyed about this. It's the 15th and they still don't know what's happening. I'm not sure when/if I'm going to get my box and I can forget about PYS altogether. What's happening Birchbox!! And the worst part - I just upgraded to an annual subscription.


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes! My box came in the mail today. The tracking was just showing Fishers, Indiana since the 11th, so I wasn't sure if it had moved on yet or not.

I got box 48, very happy with it, and the overall value is over $50.

Mally lipgloss, $20

Shiseido serum $21

Tocca Florence ~$6.80

Lord &amp; Berry liner $4

Ellovi vanilla buter $2.60

Really looking forward to the vanilla butter, and I've always loved Tocca Florence.


----------



## MessyJesi (Oct 15, 2014)

I got my box today. Box 55 with Mally Melon. I love everything in it. Kinda sad that the Paula's Choice stuff is for dry or very dry skin. Mine is oily. The Jouer stuff is a good shade for me. Makes me less shiny. Not a fan of the Tocca perfume, I don't like floral scents. But my preteen daughter loves it so it's hers. And the suki is so rough it's like a sandpaper on my face. Smells good though. I'd been disappointed in my first two boxes and this month made up for it.

Where can I find info on how much my box is worth? My husband is questioning my subscription and whether it's worth it. I told him to just back off lol.


----------



## shelbyisace (Oct 15, 2014)

I emailed CS again about my missing Mally Melon and finally got a proper response. They said they were out of the sample but offered me a choice of different samples or 100 pts. I took the points.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 15, 2014)

shelbyisace said:


> I emailed CS again about my missing Mally Melon and finally got a proper response. They said they were out of the sample but offered me a choice of different samples or 100 pts. I took the points.


They just emailed me the same thing and I took the points.  Didn't like anything they offered except maybe the pixi lip balm but that is $8 and with a 20% discount, $6.40.  =/


----------



## Beckilg (Oct 15, 2014)

redbadger said:


> Yes! My box came in the mail today. The tracking was just showing Fishers, Indiana since the 11th, so I wasn't sure if it had moved on yet or not.
> 
> I got box 48, very happy with it, and the overall value is over $50.
> 
> ...


Same box, got mine today too! Not thrilled with it, but I'm really liking the Ellovi! Put it on my lips and hands and both feel great!

Thought I was avoiding the sparkle liner by choosing the gloss, ha!


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 15, 2014)

Still waiting....i just posted on the Glossybox thread that my October Glossybox came today, ahead of my Birchbox. Unheard of.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

MessyJesi said:


> Where can I find info on how much my box is worth? My husband is questioning my subscription and whether it's worth it. I told him to just back off lol.


To find my box value I look to bloggers who have received similar boxes or products. When you factor in that you often get full-sized products and points for every review that can be used in the shop it really is a bargain. I've only been a member since august and purchased twenty dollar shampoo and all I paid for was the tax. Knowing that my Birchbox is coming each month I can breeze by the makeup aisle at target without feeling tempted for a pick me up product. And I would add there is an entertainment value to Birchbox. I get a kick out of watching the spoiler videos, going on forums researching all the box combos and then playing with my samples. I will get them all out at once on the weekends and have a spa day.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 15, 2014)

panicked said:


> For the record, the reason they are showing sets instead of individual products (when you only receive one sample instead of the set) and then review the set (not the individual item) was explained to me as follows:
> 
> 
> I still don't understand why we review the set instead of the item, but maybe they don't know, either.


Somewhere up there ^^^^ a few pages ago I posted the response from a CSR about the same issue.  



> Secondly while the full set of the Jouer + beautyblender® Perfectly Primed Collection (and last month's Dr. Brandt set) is a 4 piece set as indicated on your product card, we wanted to give you the chance to try one item from this amazing product set by sending you the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude! Your Box Preview and product cards will always display the full size, or in this case the full set, of any product that you receive in your Birchbox. We apologize for any confusion we caused though!


So I didn't get the same answer -- kind of a 'eh, try this one item in the set and be excited about it' response.  



tamberella said:


> I completely agree with you on the perfume.  If it does not have a spray nozzle, it is useless to me.  I am not a dabber.  I want to immerse myself in it.


You can buy inexpensive empties if you want to transfer it.  Or maybe ask your fave Sephora associate for an empty.  Or four.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaRae (Oct 15, 2014)

tulippop said:


> They just emailed me the same thing and I took the points.  Didn't like anything they offered except maybe the pixi lip balm but that is $8 and with a 20% discount, $6.40.  =/


Just heard back from them also. Four days after my initial your aces but we are busy response. No offer of other products, just gave me points. While I'll take the sorry points and put them towards something great at the shop the fact that others who did not pick a sample received mally melon and now they are sold out still irks me. Then I picked up my box today from the mailbox and somehow my Clarisea was shipped half opened so some of it got all over anything else. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I give up. My birthday is in 5 days and I will not be brought down by the box of dissappointment Birchbox has sent me this month. Oh well. Nothing I can do now and no point crying over spilt milk. On to the trade thread and bring on November ^^


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 15, 2014)

I finally received an email about not getting my candle. They said it would ship "soon". Thanks for the vague ass answer. They gave me 100 points but I'm still far from impressed. I want the product I paid for and I really resent that I had to contact them multiple times and I still have no time frame for expecting it.

No one else has mentioned not getting their candle(s) that I've noticed, anyone else in the same boat?

Happy early birthday, *SophiaRae*!


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 15, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I finally received an email about not getting my candle. They said it would ship "soon". Thanks for the vague ass answer. They gave me 100 points but I'm still far from impressed. I want the product I paid for and I really resent that I had to contact them multiple times and I still have no time frame for expecting it.
> 
> No one else has mentioned not getting their candle(s) that I've noticed, anyone else in the same boat?


I ordered the candle, and received the same email today. I've yet to receive my box as it's stuck in the newgistics TN-IN black hole. This is the third time I ordered an add-on, and the third time it's been a clusterfrick. At least we got points...


----------



## emilylithium (Oct 15, 2014)

Originally when i emailed about the missing Mally Melon sample, they said they are going to ship it separately to me. but they just emailed me again that it is all gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really wanted to try it.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 15, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> I ordered the candle, and received the same email today. I've yet to receive my box as it's stuck in the newgistics TN-IN black hole. This is the third time I ordered an add-on, and the third time it's been a clusterfrick. At least we got points...


This was my first time doing the add on. I got 2 with my other account and those arrived fine. If it is because Rose Berry is out of stock I wish they'd let us pick another scent or something. This is making me not want to do another add on.


----------



## greenmtx (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm also not getting the Mally Melon that I picked.  I'm really disappointed and the rest of my box is terrible.  They obviously had a bigger screw up than just "running out" if tons of people who didn't even pick it as a sample received it anyway.  The 100 points (I wasn't even offered a chance to pick a new sample) won't even cover the purchase of a Mally in the shop.  Lame.  I think I'm going to take a Birchbox break.


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 15, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> Originally when i emailed about the missing Mally Melon sample, they said they are going to ship it separately to me. but they just emailed me again that it is all gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really wanted to try it.


Same here, but I complained, about me not getting the sample I reserved so they offered me anything from the bonus shop, so I picked the amika kit.


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 15, 2014)

tulippop said:


> They just emailed me the same thing and I took the points.  Didn't like anything they offered except maybe the pixi lip balm but that is $8 and with a 20% discount, $6.40.  =/


What color pixi balm did you like?  I have one in the Honey Nectar color.  I already taped up the CS box but would be happy to send it to you separately if you want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 15, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> All of the Atelier samples are in a nonspray vial. Even the ones I've gotten direct from the company. I'm pretty certain that isn't a BB decision.


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 15, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I finally received an email about not getting my candle. They said it would ship "soon". Thanks for the vague ass answer. They gave me 100 points but I'm still far from impressed. I want the product I paid for and I really resent that I had to contact them multiple times and I still have no time frame for expecting it.
> 
> No one else has mentioned not getting their candle(s) that I've noticed, anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> Happy early birthday, *SophiaRae*!


I haven't gotten my box or my candle.  I finally got a decent response from customer service today (thanks, Matt!) where he said that my box and my candle are delayed, but that I will still get my PYS (I think it was Mally in Melon?) and that I'd get another email with further information.  Then I got an email a few hours later about my candle being delayed and getting 100 points.

Of course, he was nice enough, and I got 100 points, but I still have NO shipping information, no updated box page, and (obviously) no October BB yet.


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 15, 2014)

Hmm, interesting that people are being told they won't get their PYS Mally, but I was just told today that I'll still get it.  Oh, Birchbox, you whore.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 15, 2014)

I was mad when I got the No PYS E-mail.

》My box shipped on 10/10. According to the tracking number from my "Your Box Has Shipped" e-mail, it is currently at my local post office, yet I just received the e-mail 1 hour ago about my sample choice not being available. The contents on my box page showed a box including the Mally sample, and I was able to review it. Attached is a copy of the items the Birchbox website still says I will receive. Birchbox has waited 5 days to tell me about this mishap ... This is unacceptable. When will the sample I chose be shipped?《

I got an e-mail at 5:09pm today saying here's 100 points, you won't be getting the sample you chose. I sent the response above at about 6:10pm. Do they really expect us to believe they didn't know about this on the 10th when the boxes shipped?


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 15, 2014)

Can any one tell me, If I unsubsribe resub. will I still be able to use my anniversary code?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2014)

pink65419 said:


> Can any one tell me, If I unsubsribe resub. will I still be able to use my anniversary code?


yes. i unsub and resub each month and i still use my codes.


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 15, 2014)

nc42 said:


> yes. i unsub and resub each month and i still use my codes.


             Thanks just wanted to make sure first.


----------



## emilylithium (Oct 15, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Same here, but I complained, about me not getting the sample I reserved so they offered me anything from the bonus shop, so I picked the amika kit.


They offered me 100 points, i guess i'm okay with that. But it seems like they have some problems with the Mally sample with a lot of people.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 15, 2014)

I received my BB and three candles in CA today. :wub:


----------



## KrissyKat (Oct 15, 2014)

I feel so bad - I chose Mally in Melon, received it, and pretty much hate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wish it went to someone who would have loved it!


----------



## tulippop (Oct 15, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Just heard back from them also. Four days after my initial your aces but we are busy response. No offer of other products, just gave me points. While I'll take the sorry points and put them towards something great at the shop the fact that others who did not pick a sample received mally melon and now they are sold out still irks me. Then I picked up my box today from the mailbox and somehow my Clarisea was shipped half opened so some of it got all over anything else. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I give up. My birthday is in 5 days and I will not be brought down by the box of dissappointment Birchbox has sent me this month. Oh well. Nothing I can do now and no point crying over spilt milk. On to the trade thread and bring on November ^^


Yikes!  TBH, I don't think you're missing out on much with the items they offered.  Most of them were in the $8-12 range.  But BB should send you a replacement for your busted box, It might not be the same box though.  I had one where the perfume sample broke and it reeked.  They send me a completely different box because they were oos of my original box and I honestly liked the replacement better.  



chelsealynn said:


> What color pixi balm did you like?  I have one in the Honey Nectar color.  I already taped up the CS box but would be happy to send it to you separately if you want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks so much for the offer!  I actually already have that one and really like it, you should try it.  I love them because they give off a very sheer color which I prefer most days.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 15, 2014)

So next time I gripe about the FDA is being all killjoy regulating what glitter is eye safe I'm gonna look at this picture and remember what happens when you get glitter stuck under your eyelid, courtesy of my eyeliner sample. Bwuhaha. For the record I don't think it was the fault of the product, just one of those freak things. Not using it again though simply because I thought it applied and looked awful.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 15, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> I haven't gotten my box or my candle.  I finally got a decent response from customer service today (thanks, Matt!) where he said that my box and my candle are delayed, but that I will still get my PYS (I think it was Mally in Melon?) and that I'd get another email with further information.  Then I got an email a few hours later about my candle being delayed and getting 100 points.
> 
> Of course, he was nice enough, and I got 100 points, but I still have NO shipping information, no updated box page, and (obviously) no October BB yet.


What's weird is that my box shipped, even in the big add on box, and it was still just the BB inside. I had no idea about any lack of candle until I opened the box and then contacted them to see what the heck was up with there being no candle. They are really messing up this month in so many ways. I really hope your pick is in there! Not to mention they send the damn candles soon.



PeridotCricket said:


> I was mad when I got the No PYS E-mail.
> 
> 》My box shipped on 10/10. According to the tracking number from my "Your Box Has Shipped" e-mail, it is currently at my local post office, yet I just received the e-mail 1 hour ago about my sample choice not being available. The contents on my box page showed a box including the Mally sample, and I was able to review it. Attached is a copy of the items the Birchbox website still says I will receive. Birchbox has waited 5 days to tell me about this mishap ... This is unacceptable. When will the sample I chose be shipped?《
> 
> ...


I agree it is totally not okay. I actually received my box yesterday without my candle and just now they sent out the email telling people that the candle wasn't going to be there. They have even bigger issues than I thought if they really had no idea that the PYSs and the candles were not in the shipments until 5 days later. 



emilylithium said:


> They offered me 100 points, i guess i'm okay with that. But it seems like they have some problems with the Mally sample with a lot of people.


They have many problems this month, it seems.



meggpi said:


> So next time I gripe about the FDA is being all killjoy regulating what glitter is eye safe I'm gonna look at this picture and remember what happens when you get glitter stuck under your eyelid, courtesy of my eyeliner sample. Bwuhaha. For the record I don't think it was the fault of the product, just one of those freak things. Not using it again though simply because I thought it applied and looked awful.


UGH! Ouch!!!!!! Hope it feels better quickly!


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 16, 2014)

Babs said:


> The price difference isn't that far off after the 40% off at 24 vs 29. I bought the bbf one just because I want a travel case instead of my usual ziplock bag looking super janky.


Yeah I noticed the prices are pretty close AFTER the discount... But isn't that the point of a discount?? It's not actually a discount if the price is inflated to off set the discount.
I'm usually pro BB, but this just seems dishonest or something.... Oh well it's not like I'm gonna buy it.

Edit: I guess I should change "bb" to beauty blender, not birchbox's fault.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Oct 16, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Yeah I noticed the prices are pretty close AFTER the discount... But isn't that the point of a discount?? It's not actually a discount if the price is inflated to off set the discount.
> 
> I'm usually pro BB, but this just seems dishonest or something.... Oh well it's not like I'm gonna buy it.


The set was just over priced in general but I don't think its birchbox's fault. It's beautyblender that sets the prices and they're selling the same set at sephora for the same price.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Oct 16, 2014)

I just resubbed after being unsubbed for 5 months now and what I read above is not too encouraging. It's crazy because I see BB is having shipping issues... So did ipsy AND boxycharm! They shipped out way later than usual and people weren't receiving shipping notices.. What's with October for sub services???


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 16, 2014)

I got my box today!  It took a long flight from Fisher, IN to get to me, but the post office got it at 3:37am, and about 12 hrs later I had it in my hands!

I didn't pick a sample this time, but I was tempted to just so I could avoid the glittery black one.  But by the time I figured out which one I was most interested in, it had gone OOS.  I'm kind of glad I didn't go that way, because I didn't even get the glitter liner.  I got a silver eyeliner that I think was a PYS back in August.

At first glance, I thought one of my products had leaked, because the tissue was slightly stained, but none of the bottles look like they've leaked.  I can't tell if I like the Folle de Joie parfum though, but my Mom seemed to like it, so maybe I'll give it to her.


----------



## liilak (Oct 16, 2014)

Me too, I hate it as well!



KrissyKat said:


> I feel so bad - I chose Mally in Melon, received it, and pretty much hate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wish it went to someone who would have loved it!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm actually super happy I'm not getting my Mally Melon.  After trying the Petal to the Metal color, I realized the Melon color would be to nude on me, so woohoo 100 points instead!  I hope the apparently very limited samples go to people who love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 16, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I'm actually super happy I'm not getting my Mally Melon.  After trying the Petal to the Metal color, I realized the Melon color would be to nude on me, so woohoo 100 points instead!  I hope the apparently very limited samples go to people who love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is very nude, but that actually doesn't bother me.  What I don't like is the formula.  I was hoping it wouldn't be too sticky for me, but it is.  

I didn't choose this as a sample and truly wish it would have gone to someone who truly wanted it.  The ModelCo lipstick would have been much more my style.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Oct 16, 2014)

I haven't finished reading all the posts but I have seen so far that this has not been addressed. The reason for them displaying a set rather than an individual product is so that you have a chance to review a product. Between Birchbox women and men you can receive the same product. However if you go to review the same ot it forces you to do a regular review instead of a "box review for points." I think this also covers the curated boxes as well if you have received one of the products that are in the curated box as well as in a previous regular sub box. As several ladies have mentioned Birchbox is a sampling service that also has a store that sells fullsize/value kits/travel size products. So their intention is not to deceive you into thinking that you will be getting fullsize/kits in your monthly boxes. I sincerely hope this clears up any frustration or confusion.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Oct 16, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Just received my box. I'm happy with my samples but (of course there is a but) Birchbox sent me a perfume and it's not a spray. I like perfume samples but not without a spray. This one (Atelier/Santal Carmin) is so, so wrong for me so I guess it doesn't matter but I am disappointed in that. I hope it's not a change going forward for them.


For those types of perfume samples that are packaged in a vial I save the in-store hand-made spray vials that I get at Sephora or Nordstrom. I'm sure one could just ask for an empty one. Personally when i finish the sample they made, I open it up and pour a little rubbing alcohol in it and spray it empty. I'll continue that process until I notice the original scent is gone. I know at Nordstrom they have them just sitting in jars for you to make them yourself. So maybe...wink wink...pick up a few empty ones on your next outing?!?


----------



## tulippop (Oct 16, 2014)

whoa!  So I just got an email from BB saying they're sorry that the modelco lipstick wasn't included and that they're shipping one out to me shortly.  It looks like a mass email.  Yay!!!!

So if you didn't get your PYS like me, look out for the email titled "An Update on your October Birchbox"


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 16, 2014)

did anyone else add the bracelet on this month, and is it too small for u?

Mine barely fits and it's so uncomfortable to wear :/


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 16, 2014)

So I received the Laggies box...and I'm wondering if anybody else received theirs with the sage+fasten perfume sample open and leaking?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 16, 2014)

i'm gonna need my second box that is only one hr away from my house to get to my here already. it's been chillin in ashland for over two days.  i hate slowgistics. hate them, hate them, hate them. every time i cancel and resub each month, i always use shipping as the issue for my cancellation.


----------



## amberchap (Oct 16, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> So I received the Laggies box...and I'm wondering if anybody else received theirs with the sage+fasten perfume sample open and leaking?


Mine was too. It had leaked through the little cardboard envelope thing onto my other items which were luckily all plastic so it didn't spoil them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beckilg (Oct 16, 2014)

I LOVE my mally petal to the metal. It is super sticky but it tastes and smells like sweet tarts. It also looks fabulous and is a great color!


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 16, 2014)

amberchap said:


> Mine was too. It had leaked through the little cardboard envelope thing onto my other items which were luckily all plastic so it didn't spoil them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought it was really odd because it was a screw on top...glad to know I wasn't the only one.  BB offered to replace it...but after using the box as air freshener (not on purpose) the last few days I wasn't really into it...thankfully yeah, all the items were plastic and were ok...plus side...my mailbox smells pretty now


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 16, 2014)

My perfume had almost all the writing rubbed off of it but it didn't leak.

Still waiting on the email about when my candle will finally ship... Glad people's picks are shipping out though!!


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 16, 2014)

My second box finally updated! Pretty excited for this one - especially that Ellovi Vanilla Butter!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 16, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> My second box finally updated! Pretty excited for this one - especially that Ellovi Vanilla Butter!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Plus - 7 items to review! (That would be my first thought even if it was 7 full sized items..I'm addicted to points!) Nice box!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 16, 2014)

Notice anything odd?  This email came in at 642PM.


----------



## Beckilg (Oct 16, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Notice anything odd? This email came in at 642PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that too... I just laughed.


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 16, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Plus - 7 items to review! (That would be my first thought even if it was 7 full sized items..I'm addicted to points!) Nice box!


Hehe, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 7-item boxes are the best so I'm not even sad that I got that glitter eyeliner. XD


----------



## H_D (Oct 17, 2014)

Lame for both my boxes. I will definitely be cancelling one and keeping the Aces for a month or two more depending on how it goes. I've been with BB since 2011 but I never get boxes with more than 5 items anymore and the items in my boxes are pretty lame these days. I use to really look forward to my boxes and had some great things in the past but no more. I wonder if you are with BB for so long, they just don't really try for your boxes, lol? I understand a few duds once in awhile but when they are all duds for an extended period of time, I suppose it is time to move on.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 17, 2014)

There's a new announcement that you can* jump to the head of the line for your sample pick for November  and  the guest editor box when you refer "friends" by October 24th *on the main page of BB.com right now. It doesn't say how many "friends" either.

This makes Aces even less of any kind of "bonus" since one of the few real Ace perks is getting the pick first. 

I think they need to fix their sample picking system and such before they try any more stuff with specific sample picks and that they need to get more organized before they try so hard for more subscribers.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 17, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> There's a new announcement that you can* jump to the head of the line for your sample pick for November  and  the guest editor box when you refer "friends"*


For some reason, I thought they did this every month... I definitely remember them doing it at least once already.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 17, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> For some reason, I thought they did this every month... I definitely remember them doing it at least once already.


I know last month, maybe August too? But the included Aces with the lump...


----------



## maramaow (Oct 17, 2014)

this is my first birchbox. it was "born" on the 10th and has not moved since. argh. though i'm not terribly impressed with what's in my box so maybe i shouldn't bother tracking it constantly.




the hair product is the only one i care about. lol good thing the points system is awesome


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 17, 2014)

maramaow said:


> this is my first birchbox. it was "born" on the 10th and has not moved since. argh. though i'm not terribly impressed with what's in my box so maybe i shouldn't bother tracking it constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried typing the tracking number into usps? That can give you more information then the Birchbox provided tracker. Also, just because it "hasnt moved" since the 10 doesn't necessarily mean it hasn't actually moved, it just hasn't needed to be scanned but is actually progressing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tis the way of the work with BB subscription shipping.


----------



## LindaF (Oct 17, 2014)

nc42 said:


> yes. i unsub and resub each month and i still use my codes.




Do you wait for your box to arrive before you cancel then resub? My box was born yesterday and hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 17, 2014)

maramaow said:


> it was "born" on the 10th and has not moved since.
> 
> Definitely plug the tracking number into the usps website and track it that way.  According to BB, my box is still at the post office and I got it last week.  (Also, that conditioner is worth the wait).


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ok.....odd question for any of you who ordered the MAKE lipstick using the special 40% off sale for Aces-

Did your lipstick smell and taste a bit old?  I got the lipstick in the Hudson Red shade and not only is it NOT the same color on the website (it is decidedly warmer- pretty, but warmer than the pic on the site....and the Barneys site....and the MAKE site.....you get the idea), it just smelled a bit off.  I'm just wondering if they had the sale to move products- I also ordered the Serge Normant kit and it came in an adorable pouch......with the old Birchbox logo....

Curious if anyone has had the same experience with the lipstick.  I recall a few of you had said you would be ordering the MAKE lipstick.....is it just me? Wouldn't be surprised if it was with all the foolery with my account lately.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 17, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Ok.....odd question for any of you who ordered the MAKE lipstick using the special 40% off sale for Aces-
> 
> Did your lipstick smell and taste a bit old?  I got the lipstick in the Hudson Red shade and not only is it NOT the same color on the website (it is decidedly warmer- pretty, but warmer than the pic on the site....and the Barneys site....and the MAKE site.....you get the idea), it just smelled a bit off.  I'm just wondering if they had the sale to move products- I also ordered the Serge Normant kit and it came in an adorable pouch......with the old Birchbox logo....
> 
> Curious if anyone has had the same experience with the lipstick.  I recall a few of you had said you would be ordering the MAKE lipstick.....is it just me? Wouldn't be surprised if it was with all the foolery with my account lately.


I ordered that same color and it is definitely warmer than I thought it would be. I even looked up swatches and it's warmer. I didn't notice a smell, but let me double check...it smells like a lipstick. Nothing off, but yeah I don't know if I like the color. How is Birchbox on returning used items?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I ordered that same color and it is definitely warmer than I thought it would be. I even looked up swatches and it's warmer. I didn't notice a smell, but let me double check...it smells like a lipstick. Nothing off, but yeah I don't know if I like the color. How is Birchbox on returning used items?


i returned a laqa item I tried on once and clashed with my skin with no problem.  I will warn you that the return process with birchbox is slowwwwwww thanks to slowgistics.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 17, 2014)

November sneak peek with sample choices is up on Birchbox Facebook!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 17, 2014)

November thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134672-birchbox-november-2014/


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 17, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i returned a laqa item I tried on once and clashed with my skin with no problem.  I will warn you that the return process with birchbox is slowwwwwww thanks to slowgistics.


Yeah, I feel you on Slowgistics.....but I  just shot them an email to see if I can swap it for the Beetroot shade or something.  I was hoping for a deep wine or berry and when I saw Hudson Red on the site, I went nuts for it.  (aging goth girl at heart here)  But the color looks like something I wore in the early 90's during my grunge years in Boston while in college.....pass.


----------



## LindaF (Oct 17, 2014)

did anyone else get this email?  I signed up for the promo monthly to yearly subscription and just received this.

Thanks so much for opting in to receive Cynthia Rowley Beauty's Exclusive Launch Collection with your yearly Birchbox subscription starting this October.

Unfortunately, the Launch Collection is no longer available -- but don't fret! We're sending you Cynthia Rowley Beauty's brand new eyeshadow palette as soon as possible instead (a $40 value!). Get excited for a dose of maximum style with this latest eye palette launch!

Thanks for understanding. As always, please don't hesitate to reach out to us with questions or concerns at info.birchbox.com. We're happy to help.

Thank you,
Team Birchbox


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 17, 2014)

LindaF said:


> did anyone else get this email?  I signed up for the promo monthly to yearly subscription and just received this.
> 
> Thanks so much for opting in to receive Cynthia Rowley Beauty's Exclusive Launch Collection with your yearly Birchbox subscription starting this October.
> 
> ...


Yup, I got this email too. Have you got your october box?

I still haven't got my October box.. actually no shipping info and no box page update...


----------



## LindaF (Oct 17, 2014)

I was one of the unlucky ones also... no box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but I did get my confirmation number for the deliver.  Seems like when I changed to the yearly it screwed things up for me.


----------



## chaostheory (Oct 17, 2014)

LindaF said:


> did anyone else get this email?  I signed up for the promo monthly to yearly subscription and just received this.
> 
> Thanks so much for opting in to receive Cynthia Rowley Beauty's Exclusive Launch Collection with your yearly Birchbox subscription starting this October.
> 
> ...


I got my birchbox two days ago and I DID get the whole thing like we were supposed to, the bag/eyeliner/eye palette. so that is super crappy that others who were supposed to, didn't


----------



## LadyK (Oct 17, 2014)

maramaow said:


> this is my first birchbox. it was "born" on the 10th and has not moved since. argh. though i'm not terribly impressed with what's in my box so maybe i shouldn't bother tracking it constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be an awesome box for me!  I love the beauty protector, suki, and Tocca.  The palette looks like it has some nice colors and If that last product is for lips I would be interested to try it.  I think one person's "bad" box is always a dream box for someone else.  Hopefully next month is better for you!


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 17, 2014)

I had originally reserved the Mally gloss, but didn't get it. At first I was furious, but my box came with a LuMESH lip gloss in Sadie that is super pretty and not sticky. The only bad part is that it's tiny. I didn't care for the rosemary bosy wash. I can't stand rosemary because it reminds me of when my Mom had cancer, because it helped he nausea, so it's not a happy smell for me. Don't like mascara, the Paula's Choice is ok and I haven't been able to try the clarisea, which I am excited about.


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 17, 2014)

LindaF said:


> I was one of the unlucky ones also... no box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but I did get my confirmation number for the deliver.  Seems like when I changed to the yearly it screwed things up for me.


I'm in the same boat, with still no shipping or box updates.  I just got my 30th box promo code, and I haven't changed anything in my 30 boxes.  I just wish my box would ship!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2014)

I got my order from the 40% off thing on Wed and I've just been too lazy to take pictures.






The LAQA polish's formula is seriously amazing. One to one and half coats to perfection. The brush stem is a little more annoying than Julep's but wow the formula *g*

I'm afraid to use the Pure beauty blender. ): I just pulled out my studio one (the black one) to play with again, and even that's still a little stained with foundation after i washed it. Also, it's ripping a little... this is only the second time 've used it, so I think I might take it back (with receipt) to exchange for a new one ...

As for hte pick two, well, I got hair mask, body lotion, and more body lotion. This is a lot better than some ladies' but hair stuff and body lotion is the main reason I stopped doing monthly BB boxes hahaha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 17, 2014)

@ Technically, the white beauty blenders are supposed to be used for moisturizer, serums, sunscreen, etc aka things without much color. You can still use it for foundation though, of course! (When I got mine, I was trying to figure out how the heck I was going to keep it clean too  :blink: )

Also, what color polish did you order?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @ Technically, the white beauty blenders are supposed to be used for moisturizer, serums, sunscreen, etc aka things without much color. You can still use it for foundation though, of course! (When I got mine, I was trying to figure out how the heck I was going to keep it clean too  :blink: )
> 
> Also, what color polish did you order?


Oh that's... what. That just seems like a waste of an item to me. Why would I do that when I can just apply those things with my hands? 

LOL I will not let beautyblender hold me down!!!

I got Bells &amp; Whistles. It's really fantastic and a lot of bloggers have mentioned its great formula which is why I went for it. I hear it and Greedy Guts (red creme) are their dream formula polishes.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 17, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I got my order from the 40% off thing on Wed and I've just been too lazy to take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would really like for BB to keep sending me the Naobay lotion.  I've had the full size in and out of my cart so many times it just isn't funny.  I have two samples and I'm hoarding them like a discontinued product.  No idea why it's so appealing to me, but it is.  

Actually BB could just alternate Naobay and Laqa's Menatour and I'd be happy.

*back to hoarding*


----------



## liilak (Oct 17, 2014)

I love the Naobay as well but i wouldn't pay so much for lotion especially since I have so many to go through.  But it's seriously one of my favorite lotions ever.



MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I would really like for BB to keep sending me the Naobay lotion.  I've had the full size in and out of my cart so many times it just isn't funny.  I have two samples and I'm hoarding them like a discontinued product.  No idea why it's so appealing to me, but it is.
> 
> Actually BB could just alternate Naobay and Laqa's Menatour and I'd be happy.
> 
> *back to hoarding*


----------



## LindaF (Oct 17, 2014)

Okay I got home tonight and my box was in the mailbox....it is completely different from the one showing up on my October box info. I was supposed to get box 21 with my reserved ModelCo Kitty Lipstick and I got box 23 instead. WTH!! I waited all this time and I didn't even get the right box. Guess I'm emailing customer service


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I would really like for BB to keep sending me the Naobay lotion.  I've had the full size in and out of my cart so many times it just isn't funny.  I have two samples and I'm hoarding them like a discontinued product.  No idea why it's so appealing to me, but it is.
> 
> Actually BB could just alternate Naobay and Laqa's Menatour and I'd be happy.
> 
> *back to hoarding*





liilak said:


> I love the Naobay as well but i wouldn't pay so much for lotion especially since I have so many to go through.  But it's seriously one of my favorite lotions ever.


It's really sour citrus-y so not my taste. my HG body lotion is the vineyard peach from the body shop. I was so worried when they said it was LE I went and bought 3 XDDD and then I have all these other lotions to go through too. I'm set for like, at least 2 years /sobs


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 18, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I got my order from the 40% off thing on Wed and I've just been too lazy to take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got a few foil packets too with my mystery sample pack and nail polish.  I got some hair serum, some 100% Pure hand cream, and some Color Club nail polish in red (I think it was called mamba or rhumba or something),  Not really mad at them for what was sent.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 18, 2014)

My box finally arrived!  I now know why it took so long and got re-routed from my hometown to NY and back again....it had TWO labels on it.  One on the front (mine) and one on the back for a compeltely different person!

I went to Birchbox and used the other person's tracking # and all that shows it that his box was "born." 

I am going to have to contact Birchbox because I am sure that person is trying to figure out where their box is.  Kind of dumb mistake on Birchbox's part.  I'm surprised the post office finally figured it out and stopped sending it between So Cal and NY!  It could have easily been delivered to this other person and I'd be out my box.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 18, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Yeah, I got a few foil packets too with my mystery sample pack and nail polish.  I got some hair serum, some 100% Pure hand cream, and some Color Club nail polish in red (I think it was called mamba or rhumba or something),  Not really mad at them for what was sent.


I hate how uneven the mystery sample packs are, I got that same little tub of Beauty Protector conditioner, but then the second thing was a Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer peelie card that doesn't even have enough in it to cover the back of my hand. That's it. And yet other people get three things? They need to sort that out.


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ugghhhhh just got a completely different box than the one that shows on my account, and no modelco kitty lipstick that I have a confirmation email for. And of course, no candle. Never. Doing. BBPlus. Again.


----------



## liilak (Oct 18, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> My box finally arrived!  I now know why it took so long and got re-routed from my hometown to NY and back again....it had TWO labels on it.  One on the front (mine) and one on the back for a compeltely different person!
> 
> I went to Birchbox and used the other person's tracking # and all that shows it that his box was "born."
> 
> I am going to have to contact Birchbox because I am sure that person is trying to figure out where their box is.  Kind of dumb mistake on Birchbox's part.  I'm surprised the post office finally figured it out and stopped sending it between So Cal and NY!  It could have easily been delivered to this other person and I'd be out my box.


You said it was delivered to Flushing, NY before?  that's actually where I live... maybe it was meant for me??  (I already got my boxes this month)


----------



## LindaF (Oct 18, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Ugghhhhh just got a completely different box than the one that shows on my account, and no modelco kitty lipstick that I have a confirmation email for. And of course, no candle. Never. Doing. BBPlus. Again.



I feel ya!! Same here


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 19, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I got my birchbox two days ago and I DID get the whole thing like we were supposed to, the bag/eyeliner/eye palette. so that is super crappy that others who were supposed to, didn't


I got the bonus palette and bag in my box which came last week. It's good that they at least have some kind of backup bonus but it feels like they really didn't have enough stock of anything for October.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 20, 2014)

liilak said:


> You said it was delivered to Flushing, NY before?  that's actually where I live... maybe it was meant for me??  (I already got my boxes this month)


I don't want to put the whole name, but it was addressed to Eric Li*****.

I don't know how the post office figured out which addess was actually correct though (or which address they decided would get it).


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 20, 2014)

I am so sad and frustrated. I just received my replacement Laggies box and the perfume leaked all over the place again. I really, really wanted this Sage + Fasten perfume rollerball! It's the main reason I chose this box (have already tried the Vasanti, have a full size and endless samples of the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle already) and to top it off, they keep packaging the perfume with the mascara sample so I'm afraid to even try the mascara after perfume has leaked all over it! lol

I know Birchbox will make it right, they always have excellent CS. I'm just worried it won't be in the form of a replacement rollerball :'(

Has anyone received one that hasn't leaked?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 20, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> I am so sad and frustrated. I just received my replacement Laggies box and the perfume leaked all over the place again. I really, really wanted this Sage + Fasten perfume rollerball! It's the main reason I chose this box (have already tried the Vasanti, have a full size and endless samples of the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle already) and to top it off, they keep packaging the perfume with the mascara sample so I'm afraid to even try the mascara after perfume has leaked all over it! lol
> 
> I know Birchbox will make it right, they always have excellent CS. I'm just worried it won't be in the form of a replacement rollerball :'(
> 
> Has anyone received one that hasn't leaked?


Mine leaked too and normally I wouldn't say anything because I really don't want the perfume samples anyway, but I had been wanting to try this one and from what I could smell I think I will like it. I emailed CS and they replied right away and said they would send me a replacement. Hopefully it doesn't leak as well.


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 20, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Has anyone received one that hasn't leaked?


My mom received one in her box and it did not leak.

I finally got my box and I did not get my PYS. In addition the box contained not one, not two, not three but FOUR repeat products. At least I got the Tocca perfume sample I wanted, the only thing that wasn't a repeat. I am getting a box next month for free to make up for this but I am still upset.


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 20, 2014)

Is anyone else still waiting on their box?  No page update, no shipping info.  Last email was a response from customer service last Wednesday saying my box and candle were "shipping out soon."  Then I got the 100 points for my late candle.  Still no box update AT ALL.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 20, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their box?  No page update, no shipping info.  Last email was a response from customer service last Wednesday saying my box and candle were "shipping out soon."  Then I got the 100 points for my late candle.  Still no box update AT ALL.


I still haven't got my box. No page update, no shipping info and their last email was "The BB team knows about my box not shipping and they are working on a resolution". No points or expected shipping date.. :blink:


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 20, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Mine leaked too and normally I wouldn't say anything because I really don't want the perfume samples anyway, but I had been wanting to try this one and from what I could smell I think I will like it. I emailed CS and they replied right away and said they would send me a replacement. Hopefully it doesn't leak as well.


I'm the same way! Not overly thrilled with perfume samples, usually. I try to avoid most of them for fear of headaches and because I can generally be really picky about scents. Every once in a while though, Birchbox surprises me with an awesome perfume sample that makes me fall in love with the scent (this recently happened to me with Folle de Joie! I actually saved up points and just cashed them in for a full size bottle) but I feel like 9 times out of 10, when I get really excited about sampling a particular fragrance.. it ends up leaking &gt;.&lt; I really loved that this one is somewhat citrusy, and from what I can tell it smells amazing. I hope they will give it another shot and send me another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Crossing my fingers that yours arrives in good condition!


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 20, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> My mom received one in her box and it did not leak.
> 
> I finally got my box and I did not get my PYS. In addition the box contained not one, not two, not three but FOUR repeat products. At least I got the Tocca perfume sample I wanted, the only thing that wasn't a repeat. I am getting a box next month for free to make up for this but I am still upset.


Holy.. cr.. I'm speechless!  I don't understand how that is even possible. They didn't even offer to send you the PYS option you chose? I would be pretty upset as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so sorry! I really hope you get a dream box next month!


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 20, 2014)

My box arrived today.  Let's compare what my account online showed (and an email dated Oct 11 matched that) to what was actually in my box today:

Online

Atelier cologne

LB eye pencil

ModelCo Kitty lipstick (PYS)

Dr. Brandt vacuum pore stuff

Toni &amp; Guy hair gloss

Actual box contents 

Essential Elements shower gel that had leaked all over

Clarisea charcoal exfoliant.  The cap was completely off the jar, so the entire contents were spilled all over the box.  It was a nice mix with the shower gel :angry:  

Paula's Choice serum

ModelCo mascara

LuMesh lip gloss (the size of a bean)

NO bonus Cynthia Rowley eye shadow, bag, no CR anything.

To say I sent a scathing email to BB is an understatement. Someone else said it - ever since I upgraded to an annual sub, this has gone downhill.  Aces-whatever.  I'm not happy.  Good grief. I need a personal assistant to deal with all these sub issues. 

I can't believe Glossybox gets the award this month!  No popsugar box  yet, BB was a fail.  Thank you Glossybox!


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 20, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> My box arrived today. Let's compare what my account online showed (and an email dated Oct 11 matched that) to what was actually in my box today:
> 
> Online
> 
> ...


I had the identical account box vs actual box. Luckily my scrub only spilled a little. I'm very annoyed that I didn't get the box and PYS choice on my account. And still no word on the candle. Agghhhh. I emailed them Saturday, still no reply.


----------



## basementsong (Oct 21, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> I had the identical account box vs actual box. Luckily my scrub only spilled a little. I'm very annoyed that I didn't get the box and PYS choice on my account. And still no word on the candle. Agghhhh. I emailed them Saturday, still no reply.





MUHoarder said:


> My box arrived today.  Let's compare what my account online showed (and an email dated Oct 11 matched that) to what was actually in my box today:
> 
> Online
> 
> ...


I also go this box, and my ClariSea (as well as the other ClariSea product I got back in May or so) had a seal under the lid. Did yours not? Did it break? If it didn't, that seems.... not ok to me. Sorry your boxes came in bad shape.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## basementsong (Oct 21, 2014)

Did anyone else who reserved ModelCo Kitty as a PYS and _not_ get it in their box hear anything past the email BB sent about it a week ago, where they said they were shipping out the lipstick "shortly"? 

I want that lipstick, and I want to stay on top of CS about it but IDK if it's too early to follow up with them yet or not because that email only came last Thursday.


----------



## LindaF (Oct 21, 2014)

basementsong said:


> Did anyone else who reserved ModelCo Kitty as a PYS and _not_ get it in their box hear anything past the email BB sent about it a week ago, where they said they were shipping out the lipstick "shortly"?
> 
> I want that lipstick, and I want to stay on top of CS about it but IDK if it's too early to follow up with them yet or not because that email only came last Thursday.



I got a completely different box from what I was supposed to get and missing my Kitty lipstick and the person from birchbox emailed this response:

I have put in a request for a replacement box to be shipped to you which contains the samples you should have received.

Rest assured, you should receive this replacement within 10 business days, and please don't hesitate to reply here if you'd like us to track this box for you.

We will of course be in touch with appropriate compensation if we are unable to ship you a replacement this month. If you do not hear from us within the next few days, you can be assured that your replacement box is on its way!


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 21, 2014)

basementsong said:


> I also go this box, and my ClariSea (as well as the other ClariSea product I got back in May or so) had a seal under the lid. Did yours not? Did it break? If it didn't, that seems.... not ok to me. Sorry your boxes came in bad shape.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nope, no seal. The lid on the plastic jar was completely off not broken from what i can see), the jar was on its side and the entire contents all over everything.  I've left it just the way it was when I opened it in case they want to see a picture.  Still no reply to my email. So much for preferred ACES status!


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 21, 2014)

basementsong said:


> Did anyone else who reserved ModelCo Kitty as a PYS and _not_ get it in their box hear anything past the email BB sent about it a week ago, where they said they were shipping out the lipstick "shortly"?
> 
> I want that lipstick, and I want to stay on top of CS about it but IDK if it's too early to follow up with them yet or not because that email only came last Thursday.


Thanks for reminding me... It's been 10 days since they told me they would send me replacements for my busted perfume and cracked lipstick. Guess I'll reply to that ticket again if its not there when I get home today.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Oct 21, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> Nope, no seal. The lid on the plastic jar was completely off not broken from what i can see), the jar was on its side and the entire contents all over everything. I've left it just the way it was when I opened it in case they want to see a picture. Still no reply to my email. So much for preferred ACES status!


Mine just arrived and it was open, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the seal is actually stuck on the lid. Its supposed to be sealed like those ones you peel off after opening vitamins and such with writing on it.)


----------



## Burnsidesk (Oct 22, 2014)

I also found my ClariSEA spilled all over. They're going to send a new one but I hope it's a different box it sounds like this box has been a mess for everyone.


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 22, 2014)

Burnsidesk said:


> I also found my ClariSEA spilled all over. They're going to send a new one but I hope it's a different box it sounds like this box has been a mess for everyone.


You've heard back from them?  Lucky duck.  I've sent two emails since Monday and have not had a reply. I'm supposed to have the almighty ACES status that puts me to the front of the line.  Uh huh. Right. 

Good for you. I hope you get a replacement for your scrub.


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 22, 2014)

basementsong said:


> I also go this box, and my ClariSea (as well as the other ClariSea product I got back in May or so) had a seal under the lid. Did yours not? Did it break? If it didn't, that seems.... not ok to me. Sorry your boxes came in bad shape.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It looks like this was the replacement box for those of us who didn't get thier PYS. That lip gloss, while I like it is teeny tiny and not suitable as a replacement for the full size pys I had reserved!


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 22, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> It looks like this was the replacement box for those of us who didn't get thier PYS. That lip gloss, while I like it is teeny tiny and not suitable as a replacement for the full size pys I had reserved!


and such a bait and switch! They ask us to choose a sample, we do that. We get an email and our account shows a box of contents.  Then we get a completely different box without anyone saying anything? I might not have liked it much more, but an email saying "sorry, but we were wrong" or "sorry, we are shipping you something else" would have been nice.  But it's like they put our boxes in the mail, closed their eyes in hopes we wouldn't notice. I don't like being treated like that.

Ironically, I just got the email that we will soon get to PYS for November.  Anyone else gun shy about doing that? I mean, it's laughable.


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 22, 2014)

Can I just say how much I love the Ellovi butter that I got in my box this month? I especially like how the vanilla scent is very "real" and not super sweet. The scent of the nut butters mixes really well with the vanilla.

Anyone else get/love the Ellovi?


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 22, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Thanks for reminding me... It's been 10 days since they told me they would send me replacements for my busted perfume and cracked lipstick. Guess I'll reply to that ticket again if its not there when I get home today.


Just to update this, I guess they ran out of stock and just added 200 points to my account... Nice, I guess, but I would have much preferred a useable lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beckilg (Oct 22, 2014)

redbadger said:


> Can I just say how much I love the Ellovi butter that I got in my box this month? I especially like how the vanilla scent is very "real" and not super sweet. The scent of the nut butters mixes really well with the vanilla.
> 
> Anyone else get/love the Ellovi?


Yes, I'm loving it!! I've been using it on my lips.


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 22, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> Ironically, I just got the email that we will soon get to PYS for November.  Anyone else gun shy about doing that? I mean, it's laughable.


I still haven't even got my box yet...or a shipping update...or anything. I just emailed again for an update, since my last update was a week ago.  This is getting absurd.  This is also my first month getting the bonus (candle).  I'm not sure if it's the candle, the PYS, or the combo of the two that have jacked up my month so much.  I've NEVER (in 30 months! Just got my discount!) had my box take this long before.


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 22, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> I still haven't even got my box yet...or a shipping update...or anything. I just emailed again for an update, since my last update was a week ago. This is getting absurd. This is also my first month getting the bonus (candle). I'm not sure if it's the candle, the PYS, or the combo of the two that have jacked up my month so much. I've NEVER (in 30 months! Just got my discount!) had my box take this long before.


I'm 99% sure it's the candle. I've done Birchbox plus three times (water bottle, necklace, candle). Every. Single. Time. I've had issues with late box/wrong box/suuuuuuuper late add-on shipping, etc. I stupidly assumed that the bbplus issues would be sorted out by now, so I added the candle. And here I am 10/22 with no candle, no kitty lipstick, and a completely different box from what I was supposed to get. I guess I should feel lucky that I got a box at all! I've gotten sorry points, for which I'm grateful. But I realy wanted that lipstick


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok something is up. Two months ago my monthly box picture was wrong. The items as listed below it were correct but the picture was wrong. I e-mailed Birchbox just to let them know and we went back and forth a few times with the end result being they told me they would contact me once it was fixed. I was able to review my items so I just forgot about it. I just logged in to do my reviews this month and the picture for this month, which still wasn't even loading a few days ago is up and wrong. I scrolled down to see if they ever fixed August and now there is only the stock closed Birchbox photo we see before the 10th. It's so unusual that for the past 24 months no problem and now 2 of the past 3 months the photos are wrong. I'm not going to bother telling them but thought I'd mention it here.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 22, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> I still haven't even got my box yet...or a shipping update...or anything. I just emailed again for an update, since my last update was a week ago.  This is getting absurd.  This is also my first month getting the bonus (candle).  I'm not sure if it's the candle, the PYS, or the combo of the two that have jacked up my month so much.  I've NEVER (in 30 months! Just got my discount!) had my box take this long before.





bliss10977 said:


> I'm 99% sure it's the candle. I've done Birchbox plus three times (water bottle, necklace, candle). Every. Single. Time. I've had issues with late box/wrong box/suuuuuuuper late add-on shipping, etc. I stupidly assumed that the bbplus issues would be sorted out by now, so I added the candle. And here I am 10/22 with no candle, no kitty lipstick, and a completely different box from what I was supposed to get. I guess I should feel lucky that I got a box at all! I've gotten sorry points, for which I'm grateful. But I realy wanted that lipstick


I too don't have box update, no box and no shipping info. And I have been with them for 38 months and this is the first time I have had this problem. My annual sub ran out and Iwas a monthly subscriber for 2 months and just upgraded to annual using the cynthia rowley offer they had a couple of weeks ago. So, I assumed it was because of that but it could be the PYS (Chose Mally Melon) and I have never chosen an Add-on. 

 I emailed them today morning, and got the spiel that they know about this issue and are working on a resolution. This is so cray cray... why can't they ship another box or do something about this? I'm so furious with them and and frustrated that I can't cancel my sub.


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a question for those of you that got the DevaCurl No-poo. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/devacurl-no-poo-32-oz

Is it a shampoo or a conditioner?  When I read the bottle, I assume it's a conditioner.  But when I read the Birchbox description, I come away thinking it's a shampoo.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 23, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I have a question for those of you that got the DevaCurl No-poo. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/devacurl-no-poo-32-oz
> 
> Is it a shampoo or a conditioner? When I read the bottle, I assume it's a conditioner. But when I read the Birchbox description, I come away thinking it's a shampoo.


I understand that its two in one kind of thing. Could be wrong, but I think it's meant to replace your usual shampoo AND conditioner.


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 23, 2014)

Day 3 with no personal response to my issues, but I did get a stock email today ("an update on our october birchbox") that read:

Unfortunately your october Birchbox is running a bit behind schedule.  You can find your tracking by logging into your account....blah blah blah.

They gave me 100 points.  Apologized that this is "not in line with the standard of service they hope to provide."

did anyone else get this?  As a reminder, I have gotten my box. It was just a disaster (not the one on my account, stuff spilled all over).

I am waiting one more day for a personal reply to my emails and then I am contemplating disputing the charge for my sub with my bank. BB has not provide the services promised (I have not gotten the CR bonus, this box of unusable items is unacceptable, no replies to my email pleads for help).


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 23, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> Day 3 with no personal response to my issues, but I did get a stock email today ("an update on our october birchbox") that read:
> 
> Unfortunately your october Birchbox is running a bit behind schedule. You can find your tracking by logging into your account....blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Have you tired calling? The CSRs on the phones are usually more helpful then on email.


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 23, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> I am so sad and frustrated. I just received my replacement Laggies box and the perfume leaked all over the place again. I really, really wanted this Sage + Fasten perfume rollerball! It's the main reason I chose this box (have already tried the Vasanti, have a full size and endless samples of the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle already) and to top it off, they keep packaging the perfume with the mascara sample so I'm afraid to even try the mascara after perfume has leaked all over it! lol
> 
> I know Birchbox will make it right, they always have excellent CS. I'm just worried it won't be in the form of a replacement rollerball :'(
> 
> Has anyone received one that hasn't leaked?


Quoting myself here. I finally heard back from CS.. as I suspected, they didn't have replacement samples to send me so I was given 100 sorry points. I suggested a replacement Laggies box or even a replacement box that might be similar (preferably one that contained the rollerball perfume) and for whatever reason the CS rep said they couldn't ship me a replacement box and instead waived the fee for my next box.. but I had already paid for my November box, so I guess December will be free.. I asked if it would be possible to alter my account somehow so that it may be possible for me to receive this particular sample again in the future (because Birchbox isn't supposed to send repeat samples.. but I really wanted this sample, dang it!) but instead she suggested I just buy the perfume from the shop since I have "accumulated quite a few points" with them. Ugh. I know I'm getting a free box, and they threw sorry points my way.. but somehow I still feel disappointed. Oh well.


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 23, 2014)

I finally heard from BB today.  I had a call and follow-up email. They fell all over themselves apologizing for everything that went wrong.  They mentioned everything I'd complained about in my email so at least I know they read it.  Here's their resolution:


No more ModelCo lipstick, so 100 points.
They have shipped a different CR eye shadow palette than what was promised but it's supposed to have a higher price.
They have shipped a replacement box - not sure if it's what was on my account in the first place or the same box I got but had everything broken?
I guess that's all fine. I keep reminding myself it's just a box ($8/month) but it's more the point of how they handled things and didn't communicate some of the switches.  I have to let it go.

On to November!


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 23, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I too don't have box update, no box and no shipping info. And I have been with them for 38 months and this is the first time I have had this problem. My annual sub ran out and Iwas a monthly subscriber for 2 months and just upgraded to annual using the cynthia rowley offer they had a couple of weeks ago. So, I assumed it was because of that but it could be the PYS (Chose Mally Melon) and I have never chosen an Add-on.
> 
> I emailed them today morning, and got the spiel that they know about this issue and are working on a resolution. This is so cray cray... why can't they ship another box or do something about this? I'm so furious with them and and frustrated that I can't cancel my sub.


Hmm, I've always had the annual sub, mine expires each Dec/Jan.  But I chose Mally Melon.  I'll blame it on that.  Or the universe conspiring against me (us).

I finally emailed again today, and I got 100 points and the official line was:

_We are still working on the issue in our warehouse that is keeping your October Box from shipping, and are aware that your box has yet to be sent out. I'm so sorry! Know that we are working as quickly as possible to get this resolved and get those great discoveries to you!_

_When your box does ship, we will absolutely be in touch with official messaging, and with some additional compensation for this lateness. Please know that this issue is certainly not in line with the standard of service we hope to provide, and we appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter!_


----------



## Elena K (Oct 23, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I have a question for those of you that got the DevaCurl No-poo. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/devacurl-no-poo-32-oz
> 
> Is it a shampoo or a conditioner?  When I read the bottle, I assume it's a conditioner.  But when I read the Birchbox description, I come away thinking it's a shampoo.


It is a shampoo, in a sense that it's supposed to clean your hair. It does not soap like the regular shampoo does, and is supposed to be much more gentle on your hair.


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 24, 2014)

I am seriously wondering if Mercury in retrograde has had anything to do with the foolery with this month's box with Birchbox.  I just got an email saying due to a shipping mix up, I am getting a Birchbox Plus item sent to me.  Um, ok.  Huh?  I mean, I already got two candles.....apparently free of charge.....so......what?  Does this mean I am getting two more?  Or are they really just slow on the uptake and are just getting around to telling me what I already know?  Does anyone speak BBCS?

Side note- remember how I said MAKE's Hudson Red was too warm (not so much a wine) and I asked to send it back?  The new lipstick is scheduled to arrive today.  I went with Beetroot.  Kinda shocked at the quick turnaround there.


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 26, 2014)

16 days after the box usually updates, and I FINALLY have an October box listed.  Surprise, surprise, it doesn't appear that my box includes my PYS.  No Mally Melon for me, even though I was assured by BB Matt that I'd still get it.  My box (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb1) has a lipgloss and a mascara, and typically I'd be pretty darn excited for this box, but I'm just too burned out to even care.  Bring on November.


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 26, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> 16 days after the box usually updates, and I FINALLY have an October box listed. Surprise, surprise, it doesn't appear that my box includes my PYS. No Mally Melon for me, even though I was assured by BB Matt that I'd still get it. My box (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb1) has a lipgloss and a mascara, and typically I'd be pretty darn excited for this box, but I'm just too burned out to even care. Bring on November.


This seems to be the no PYS for you box. I got it too, and I chose the modelco lipstick. They're not in my good graces this month. And still no word on the missing candle. Ya know, since it's almost November.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 26, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> 16 days after the box usually updates, and I FINALLY have an October box listed.  Surprise, surprise, it doesn't appear that my box includes my PYS.  No Mally Melon for me, even though I was assured by BB Matt that I'd still get it.  My box (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2014/october-2014-bb1) has a lipgloss and a mascara, and typically I'd be pretty darn excited for this box, but I'm just too burned out to even care.  Bring on November.


When I saw your post, I got excited thinking mine would've updated too.. But no such luck, I'm still stuck at September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait for november to get here.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 28, 2014)

I just wanted to let anyone who got the "An update on your October Box" email.  I didn't hear a word from birchbox since, email was on the 16th, and today I got the lipstick!  So happy to have gotten it.  It was in a plain white BB padded envelope with an invoice.


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone who did the add-on received any word about the missing candle? I got the oops email two weeks ago and nothing since. Grr.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 1, 2014)

I got my October Birchbox today, finally. Mally Petal to the Metal (pink), Atelier Cologne Santal Carmin, Borghese Fango Mask, Essential Elements Shower Gel, and the damned Lord &amp; Berry Eyeliner. The contents are almost a match to my October Box Page on the website, but the Mally is pink instead of coral, so I'm not sure if this is my original (missing) box, a replacement box, or another box altogether. Like I said in the Birchbox OOS/Shipping thread, the tracking number is different, but it has my name and address, so I'm relieved at least somebody else's box didn't get misdelivered to me.


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 3, 2014)

I've been going back and forth with BB, but as of Friday, they assured me my candle was "shipping soon!"  Meanwhile, my Oct box left Indiana on the 29th and has been hanging out in IL since the 30th with no updates.  Because that is just how my October box rolls.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 3, 2014)

Today, I finally got my October Birchbox. After going back and forth with the CS(who was awesome!), she shipped me a box on friday and I had in my mailbox today. Logistics is supposedly still working on why i never my October box &lt;_&lt;  (whatever..) 

I got Box1 which did not have my PYS - Mally Melon, and they were OOS on it, instead I got 100 points.

I'm just glad that the whole October debacle is over and I can move on to November and the awesome looking LE boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cluck Gable (Nov 4, 2014)

One of my candles arrived broken - shards of glass everywhere. It was horrible. I was going to trash it, but my husband helped to clean off the glass and put the remaining candle on a saucer so that I can at least burn it to get the jewelry inside.

I am annoyed that the candle was broken because I had intended for it to be a gift for a friends of mine. I love the smell - they're strong! - and I know my friend would have too. C'est la vie. I have emailed BB CS but am yet to hear anything from them.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 4, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> One of my candles arrived broken - shards of glass everywhere. It was horrible. I was going to trash it, but my husband helped to clean off the glass and put the remaining candle on a saucer so that I can at least burn it to get the jewelry inside.
> 
> I am annoyed that the candle was broken because I had intended for it to be a gift for a friends of mine. I love the smell - they're strong! - and I know my friend would have too. C'est la vie. I have emailed BB CS but am yet to hear anything from them.


Ugh, I'm sorry. Had a similar thing happen. I orders the Illume candle off there site, it came broken, they send me another, came in a box with NO padding beyond shattered, they finally reimbursed me and have me 200 points for the two broken ones. They need to figure out how to ship candles!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Nov 5, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry. Had a similar thing happen. I orders the Illume candle off there site, it came broken, they send me another, came in a box with NO padding beyond shattered, they finally reimbursed me and have me 200 points for the two broken ones. They need to figure out how to ship candles!


I heard back from Birchbox today and they have reimbursed me and given me 100 points for my trouble, which I'm happy about. The CS person I emailed back and forth with was so lovely. Birchbox really do have the best CS around!


----------

